#ubuntu-x 2007-03-26
<ubotu> New bug: #96009 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effect make the content of windows disappear (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96009
<ubotu> New bug: #47481 in xorg (main) "memory leak" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47481
<ubotu> New bug: #96234 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_tls_get_addr_soft()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96234
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #95420 in compiz (main) "Desktop effects won't work and can't be deactivated (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95420
<ubotu> New bug: #91551 in compiz (main) "Desktop effects do not work on IGP340M; Bad Radeon driver (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91551
<ubotu> New bug: #96248 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock() (dup-of: 81889)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96248
<ubotu> New bug: #33368 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "X freezes when booting Thinkpad with DRI enabled (dup-of: 33617)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33368
<ubotu> New bug: #88490 in compiz (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't show its window anymore when desktop effects are enabled (dup-of: 89189)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88490
<ubotu> New bug: #74348 in compiz (main) "Doesn't highlight in drop down list (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74348
<ubotu> New bug: #89713 in compiz (main) "Cannot report bug when desktop effect is enabled. (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89713
<ubotu> New bug: #90299 in compiz (main) "when desktop-effects enabled, apps requiring sudo permissions not showingup correctly (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90299
<ubotu> New bug: #92699 in compiz (main) "Compiz fails to initialize (Thinkpad T21, S3 Savage graphics) (dup-of: 81889)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92699
<ubotu> New bug: #95942 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95942
<ubotu> New bug: #96054 in gdm (main) "Mouse (synaptics touchpad) locks when using "switch user" (dup-of: 68370)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96054
<ubotu> New bug: #96428 in xorg (main) "feisty beta: wrong screen resolution even when setting it to 1024x768 before boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96428
<ubotu> New bug: #96437 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "synaptic touchpad settings screwed up with last upgrade (herd5 to post beta)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96437
<tepsipakki> I uploaded a new vesa, it has an updated patch for mode-selection, and should fix a randr crash
<ubotu> New bug: #96515 in xorg "X server crashes starting live installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96515
<ubotu> New bug: #96533 in xorg (main) "X server crashes starting live installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96533
<ubotu> New bug: #96530 in compiz (main) "menus missing when Desktop Effects activated (dup-of: 82999)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96530
<ubotu> New bug: #96540 in xorg-server (main) "Mozilla cursor problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96540
<ubotu> New bug: #96576 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "VIA Unichrome: openGL applications crash (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96576
<tepsipakki> "It looks like SUN is using a statically linked version of libXinerama in its java"
<tepsipakki> ".... This indicates that SUN is using a copy of the libXinerama in java which predates the version that was incorporated in XFree86 in 2000. It's possible that the version comes from old X.Org's SI"
<tepsipakki> and that's why java used to fail with xcb :)
<Mithrandir> heh
<tepsipakki> so it's being worked on, hopefully fixed for feisty+1
<Treenaks> should be easier, now java is gpl ;)
<tepsipakki> there are different versions, and the gpl one hasn't had a release yet, I believe?
<Mithrandir> it's also sans classlib.
<ubotu> New bug: #96640 in xorg (main) "GLX/DRI extensions enabled causes X to crash upon using OpenGL applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96640
<tepsipakki> yep
<tepsipakki> kylem: did you package x-x-v-nv_2.0?
<kylem> erm. i think so.
<Mithrandir> you should ask somebody for an UVFe
<Mithrandir> like, me.
<tepsipakki> yep ;)
<kylem> sorry, i can hardly keep track of what i do these days
<tepsipakki> I can do that
<kylem> thanks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-x:kylem] : moo.
<tepsipakki> just the UVF or should I repackage it, or do you have it somewhere?
<kylem> i'm pretty sure i uploaded it. one sec.
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> cool
<kylem> hm. or not.
<kylem> 1sec, i'll upload it now. i probably didn't so i could test it.
<ubotu> New bug: #96661 in xorg (main) "[feisty beta]  Xorg doesn't recognize ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96661
<tepsipakki> and another dupe
<kylem> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #96663 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96663
<tepsipakki> hmm, re-reading the nvidia driver appendix on the dropped support for various cards.. the text does suggest that they now have another legacy driver (96xx)
<tepsipakki> but we'll see
<Mithrandir> they do, but we might well not include it
<tepsipakki> fine by me
<tepsipakki> the current -legacy is enough headache ;)
<kylem> uploaded
<kylem> i'm fairly sure i tested it as well.
<tepsipakki> ok, nice
<kylem> grr
<tepsipakki> doesn't work? :)
<kylem> forgot the orig.tar.gz
<tepsipakki> peanuts
<tepsipakki> arf
<tepsipakki> wrong context for that word :)
<kylem> fixed
<tepsipakki> I wonder if it would fix bug 95880
<ubotu> Malone bug 95880 in xorg "X.org randomly picks 800x600 on a monitor capable of doing 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95880
<tepsipakki> current version cannot always probe for the DDC, it seems
<tepsipakki> comparing the two Xorg.0.logs
<ubotu> New bug: #96677 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96677
<ubotu> New bug: #96643 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96643
<ubotu> New bug: #96607 in compiz (main) "Window contents do not refresh or display content. (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96607
<ubotu> New bug: #96608 in desktop-effects (main) "Window contents do not refresh or display content. (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96608
<ubotu> New bug: #96654 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96654
<tepsipakki> new xorg uploaded
#ubuntu-x 2007-03-27
<ubotu> New bug: #95615 in beryl-core "dialogue box text missing (dup-of: 89189)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95615
<ubotu> New bug: #96675 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "VIA K8M890 driver doesn't work after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96675
<ubotu> New bug: #96687 in xorg (main) "Old S3 PCI video cards not supported out-of-the-box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96687
<ubotu> New bug: #44378 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "ACX111 default firmware links to wrong version (possibly ACX100 too) (dup-of: 30766)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44378
<ubotu> New bug: #59463 in Ubuntu "acx default firmware for HWP54G rev. T (dup-of: 30766)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59463
<ubotu> New bug: #96744 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96744
<ubotu> New bug: #50949 in xorg (main) "Media Keyboard special keys disfunctional" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50949
<ubotu> New bug: #96771 in xorg (main) "Colour banding on gradients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96771
<ubotu> New bug: #96776 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg don't show Ubuntu desktop at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96776
<ubotu> New bug: #90740 in compiz "gtk-window-decorator corruption after resume from sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90740
<ubotu> New bug: #96816 in xorg (main) "Update breaks working xorg/compiz configuration on GeForce4 4400TI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96816
<ubotu> New bug: #96451 in xorg (main) "can't  display 82865G driver vesa monitor G150" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96451
<tepsipakki> xorg-server_1.2.99.903 aka 1.3rc3 (hopefully 1.3final) released
<ubotu> New bug: #80734 in compiz (main) "desktop-effects doesn't start compiz correctly (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80734
<seb128> tepsipakki: hi
<seb128> tepsipakki: there is some patch to fix compiz refreshing issues that we could use?
<tepsipakki> seb128: howdy! you have an URL, or was that a question?-)
<seb128> the "?" indicates a question ;)
<tepsipakki> heh
<seb128> <Amaranth> some xorg patch combined with a patch to compiz makes it do it dynamically or something
<tepsipakki> the new xorg-server re-enabled a patch we had from fedora, and I dropped that since debian guys told it was gross, but now we know better
<tepsipakki> I mean that it got dropped when doing the merge
<tepsipakki> disable_offscreen_pixmaps
<seb128> k, I've read that
<tepsipakki> now we are back to the pre-merge patch situation :)
<seb128> which is still buggy :/
<tepsipakki> minus one patch which was dropped for good reason
<tepsipakki> oh?
<tepsipakki> compiz, you mean?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> bug #89189
<ubotu> Malone bug 89189 in xorg "Some windows do not render with "Desktop Effects" enabled" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89189
<seb128> tepsipakki: https://launchpad.net/bugs/96872
<ubotu> Malone bug 96872 in xorg "latest feist beta update broke X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<seb128> ah
<Mithrandir> seb128: the last one is probably because of the new nvidia drivers.
<seb128> looks like an linux-restricted bug, no?
<Mithrandir> which drops supports for a bunch of cards.
<seb128> Mithrandir: ok, what I though, I'll reassign
<tepsipakki> seb128: that patch should fix the rendering problem
<seb128> don't we have the legacy version for that?
<tepsipakki> but the server has been in archive only for some hours :)
<Mithrandir> seb128: it's a dupe, but I can't remember the bug #.
<Mithrandir> nvidia now has two legacy versions.
<tepsipakki> I have it.. a sec
<seb128> bug #96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<tepsipakki> yeah
<Mithrandir> heh
<tepsipakki> Mithrandir: re: UVFe, new discover1 uploaded
<tepsipakki> merged
<Mithrandir> cheers
<tepsipakki> hmm, what would be the best solution to fix bug #40473
<ubotu> Malone bug 40473 in xorg "/etc/X11/xorg.conf should point to /dev/input/wacom instead of /dev/wacom and xserver-xorg-input-wacom should depend on wacom-tools" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40473
<tepsipakki> maybe a Recommends: would be enough
<Mithrandir> why not a depends?  Because it'll be dragged in on lots of systems?
<tepsipakki> right
<Mithrandir> it's tiny.
<Mithrandir> I wouldn't worry about it
<Mithrandir> that is, just add the depends.
<tepsipakki> I mean, Recommends would mean that it is installed automatically but it could be removed if needed?
<tepsipakki> "if needed"
<tepsipakki> ie. if not needed..
<tepsipakki> bah, I'll add the depends
<tepsipakki> hm, the previous merge of wacom-tools was a year ago
<Mithrandir> no, recommends aren't dragged in automatically.
<Mithrandir> if anything, x-x-i-w should be a recommend of the input metapackage.  It sounds like it's basically unusable without wacom-tools installed, so wacom-tools should be a dependency.
<tepsipakki> oh, right.. it's the tools that might install recommended packages
<tepsipakki> like aptitude
<Mithrandir> yes
<tepsipakki> it's going to be the first upload of wacom-tools for feisty :)
<tepsipakki> hmm, the 0.7.4.1 of wacom-tools that debian has is hotpluggable
<tepsipakki> and supports more devices, I'll file a UVFe request about it
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: whoo, will it fix bugs too?
<tepsipakki> yes
<Treenaks> (like my colleague's 10 million lines of 'Invalid Argument') (bug 78675)
<ubotu> Malone bug 78675 in wacom-tools "wacom driver does not work and spams Xorg.0.log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78675
<tepsipakki> it's amazing that it has gone unnoticed..
<tepsipakki> merges.u.c doesn't list wacom-tools for some reason
<Treenaks> the bug might be specific to his hardware revision..
<tepsipakki> don't know if it fixes that
<ubotu> New bug: #9068 in xorg (main) "Serial mice are not autodetected" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/9068
<Treenaks> _new_ bug?!
<tepsipakki> a new comment
<tepsipakki> uh, maybe I'll skip merging wacom-tools...
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: it's scary?
<tepsipakki> yep
<Treenaks> scary how?
<tepsipakki> it's diverted from 0.6.6-8, and -8ubuntu1 was released in Sep 2005 :)
<tepsipakki> so I think mjg59 should do the merge :)
<tepsipakki> since he added some support for serial devices
<tepsipakki> hm, it wasn't that bad after all
<tepsipakki> the serial support is upstream now
<ubotu> New bug: #96986 in xorg (main) "X is broken when booting from the Live CD and after an upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96986
<tepsipakki> "Had to rebuild my xorg from scratch to get Xserver to start."
<tepsipakki> good for him :P
<ubotu> New bug: #22122 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "xorg / fglrx doesn't recognise monitor modes correctly" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22122
<ubotu> New bug: #96999 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Black screen on startup after latest feisty updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96999
<ubotu> New bug: #97061 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  Compiz/Beryl can't start - Xorg problem!?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97061
<ubotu> New bug: #97051 in xorg (main) "Dell Precision M65 Docking fails, screen  warped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97051
<ubotu> New bug: #96833 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Blank screen with the latest nv drivers" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96833
<ubotu> New bug: #96902 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96902
<ubotu> New bug: #96893 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  radeon agp mode defaults to 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96893
<ubotu> New bug: #97044 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "1920x1200 resolution warped on ATI / Dell 2407 monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97044
<ubotu> New bug: #96991 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "3D stuff breaks with Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96991
<ubotu> New bug: #47762 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Radeon 9200]  [Mac Mini (powerpc)]  drm fails to initialize the radeon module, consequently direct rendering is disabled." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47762
<ubotu> New bug: #97026 in xorg (main) "LCD Monitor gets "Out of Range"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97026
<ubotu> New bug: #96923 in xorg (main) "No resolution support for 2560x1600 (30" lcd) monitors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96923
#ubuntu-x 2007-03-28
<ubotu> New bug: #96908 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Intel 945G vga can't do 1440x900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96908
<ubotu> New bug: #97192 in xorg (main) "X error messages on Dell Inspiron 600m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97192
<ubotu> New bug: #55819 in Ubuntu "Mouse loses synchronization (dup-of: 46074)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55819
<ubotu> New bug: #12124 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "touchpads occasionally gone wild" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12124
<ubotu> New bug: #32389 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[upstream]  nvidia-glx doesn't restore state on NV35/NV36 cards. Causes random mess on screen or system hang." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32389
<ubotu> New bug: #14762 in xorg (main) "xorg won't start on nvida 6600 card due to nv driver not supporting 6600's" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14762
<ubotu> New bug: #41301 in xorg (main) "Mouse clicks stop working sporadically" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41301
<ubotu> New bug: #95741 in Ubuntu "915resolution is not available in packages and not installed by default (dup-of: 63560)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95741
<ubotu> New bug: #97296 in xorg (main) "Feisty doesn't recognice 3D Blaster Savage4 graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97296
<ubotu> New bug: #96743 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96743
<ubotu> New bug: #96774 in xorg (main) "need 1024x780  res  can't use submit on install " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96774
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: how big a change is -server 1.3?
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: also, I'll be happy to test -evdev 1.1.5
<tepsipakki> Mithrandir: you can get evdev from http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/xorg72/new, it's built and all
<tepsipakki> -server 1.3 is mainly about randr-1.2
<tepsipakki> and I ran rc1 for a week without a crash ;)
<tepsipakki> debian has rc3 already packaged
<tepsipakki> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/xserver.git;a=shortlog;h=server-1.3-branch
<tepsipakki> that should give an idea of the changes..
<tepsipakki> fedora has it for F7
<tepsipakki> but they do have one month more for testing..
<tepsipakki> also, the video driver ABI is bumped so we should rebuild them
<tepsipakki> when this lecture is finished I'll test that and the new intel driver
<Mithrandir> so we'd need to rebuild all the video drivers if we switched?
<tepsipakki> basically, yes :/
<Mithrandir> hm, I don't think we should ship it then.  Too close to release.
<Mithrandir> But the new intel driver sounds like a great idea.
<Mithrandir> evdev looks ok too.
<tepsipakki> at least we should grab the commits which slow down I2C-probing which should make it work better for "slow" monitors
<Mithrandir> that'd make sense.
<tepsipakki> there's at least one bug where the livecd resolution varies
<tepsipakki> because of that
<Mithrandir> yeah; if you could get that bit fixed it'd be wonderful
<tepsipakki> compiling the intel driver with 1.2 needs some tricks, but shouldn't be too difficult
<ubotu> New bug: #97327 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "r300 microcode seems to get 'reloaded' and crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97327
<ubotu> New bug: #95362 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95362
<ubotu> New bug: #89900 in xorg-server (main) "blank screen when booting with lid closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89900
<ubotu> New bug: #97360 in xorg (main) "xorg consumes 100% cpu black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97360
<ubotu> New bug: #97403 in xorg (main) "Black Area, one inch square, upper left corner of desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97403
<tepsipakki> Mithrandir: so is it ok if I upload x-x-i-evdev 1.1.5?
<tepsipakki> or should I ask for more testers?
<Mithrandir> yes, please get it in
<tepsipakki> nice
<tepsipakki> I'll ping the bug reports it has to test it asap
<Mithrandir> cheers
<tepsipakki> closed three bugs, and one hotplug related maybe could be closed too but asked the reporter to test first
<ubotu> New bug: #39509 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "[regression]  Pointer events ignored if 'Buttons' events exist on the same /dev/input device (Logitech MX 700 keyboard)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39509
<ubotu> New bug: #43100 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "evdev package 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 is seems to be broken" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43100
<ubotu> New bug: #56751 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "X crash in evdev " [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56751
<Mithrandir> I wonder if I can get my tilt wheel to work with evdev
<Mithrandir> that'd be sweet
<ubotu> New bug: #26825 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "evdev is not working when you hotplug devices" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26825
<ubotu> New bug: #45001 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "Hwheel isn't working in xev" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45001
<tepsipakki> we'll see ;)
<Mithrandir> yeah.. it doesn't output anything if I just plug it in, so I suspect it needs to be tickled in the right way to work correctly.
<tepsipakki> there, I haven't uploaded a new upstream version before, so needed to figure out that I needed to use -sa
<Mithrandir> oh, if it's not -0 or -1, yes.
<tepsipakki> but it was
<tepsipakki> -0ubuntu1
<Mithrandir> yes, but that's not -0
<tepsipakki> ah :)
<Mithrandir> we should probably make it handle -0ubuntu1 too
<tepsipakki> read that as -0*
<tepsipakki> I'll test xserver-xorg-video-intel_1.9.93-1 now
<Mithrandir> coolie
<tepsipakki> hm, it build-deps on xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.2.99.903) but lets see..
<Mithrandir> it needs bits of the server, but I thought that was included so you could build it against the older server.
<pochu> tepsipakki: let me know once you have it built, if you want me to test as usual :)
<tepsipakki> yep :)
<tepsipakki> * copy xf86Parser.h and xf86Optrec.h from xorg-server sources to src/, needed to compile with xorg-server-1.2.
<tepsipakki> that's from my own changelog :)
<tepsipakki> from a while back
<pochu> why not use the new xserver? hasn't it been released yet?
<tepsipakki> because the driver could get in feisty, but the server not
<tepsipakki> video driver ABI is bumped to 1.2 so it would require rebuilding all the drivers
<pochu> yeah!
* pochu would like to see the driver in the repos :)
<tepsipakki> bah
<tepsipakki> checking for xf86Modes.h... no
<tepsipakki> symlink mode code
<tepsipakki> configure: error: Must have X server >= 1.3 source tree for mode setting code.
<tepsipakki> I'll copy that too
<tepsipakki> oh, they are included
<tepsipakki> but the logic in configure doesn't make sense
<tepsipakki> oh, it's the obj-dir's fault
<tepsipakki> since we are not at $(top_srcdir)
<tepsipakki> well, commenting one test out made it compile, but packaging needs importing changes from debian
<tepsipakki> changes to xorg-server
<ubotu> New bug: #96888 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  gart size of 8MB as default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96888
<ubotu> New bug: #45318 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "glxinfo produce "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc"" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45318
<ubotu> New bug: #96528 in compiz (main) "gnome-screensaver occasions gets corrupted running dual-head with desktop-effects (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96528
<ubotu> New bug: #97465 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "No progressbar colors with FEISTY BETA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97465
<ubotu> New bug: #96872 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (main) "latest feist beta update broke X (dup-of: 96430)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96872
<ubotu> New bug: #97497 in xorg (main) "My monitor can not display the correct resolution" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97497
<ubotu> New bug: #97523 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97523
<ubotu> New bug: #47423 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Erratic synaptics touchpad behavior, fix: bump up package version" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47423
#ubuntu-x 2007-03-29
<tepsipakki> pochu: if you want to test the new intel-driver: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/xorg72/new
<tepsipakki> you also need the server update
<tepsipakki> mind you, the driver doesn't work for me ;)
<pochu> sure I'll test it :)
<tepsipakki> although I'm testing it remotely
<pochu> but tomorrow ;)
<tepsipakki> ok
<pochu> is that the rc3?
<tepsipakki> the driver is
<tepsipakki> server isn't
<pochu> ok, cool
<tepsipakki> but the server is for deps
<pochu> so, as it isn't working for you, is there any chance to have it in feisty? :)
<tepsipakki> don't know yet
<tepsipakki> depends what is broken
<tepsipakki> the previous version worked
<tepsipakki> ie. it loaded right
<pochu> but not with xserver-xorg 1.2 ;)
<tepsipakki> with that too
<pochu> :-/
<tepsipakki> that won't work
<tepsipakki> with 1.2
<tepsipakki> maybe I'll merge the new server for testing
<tepsipakki> in any case, we need the new driver here
<ubotu> New bug: #97631 in mesa (main) "libGL.so.1.2 does not support non-power-of-two textures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97631
<ubotu> New bug: #97643 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "evdev mice: "Fatal server error:bogus pointer event from ddx"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97643
<ubotu> New bug: #97658 in xorg (main) "framebuffer disappeared, took GUI with it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97658
<ubotu> New bug: #97576 in xorg (main) "Docking does not work on D610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97576
<ubotu> New bug: #57776 in xorg (main) "dexconf overwrites xorg.conf without warning or backup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57776
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: I did approve wacom-tools, didn't I?  So that is fine now.
<tepsipakki> oh, I missed that, thanks
<Mithrandir> it was a question. :-P
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> ok, I didn't see an ack :)
<tepsipakki> and I did manage to get the intel driver to work with server-1.2
<tepsipakki> there was a missing file
<tepsipakki> and it crashed because of unknown symbols
<Mithrandir> but you managed to get it working in the end?
<tepsipakki> yes
<tepsipakki> I still have the resolution issues with my monitor though, but I could publish it so people can test
<tepsipakki> there
<tepsipakki> it needs a slightly updated xorg-server too, since I merged some of the debian changes in it
<tepsipakki> hum, maybe I should just upload that
<tepsipakki> it also has two patches from server-1.3 which should make i2c more robust for old monitors
<tepsipakki> timeouts are more graceful
<Mithrandir> yes, you mentioned that bit
<tepsipakki> server uploaded
<tepsipakki> I'll advertise in #u-d
<Mithrandir> the wacom diff is pretty huge.
<tepsipakki> yep :/
<tepsipakki> people have tested it, though
<Mithrandir> how many people with how many different configurations?
<Mithrandir> there's no way I can review a 4.7M patch; it's more than five times the source of the orig.tar.gz, but if it works well for a bunch of people with different tablets, I'm willing to have it in.
<Treenaks> I can have a colleague test it... it should at least work better than edgy (which doesn't work at all..)
<Mithrandir> edgy doesn't work at all or requires manual wiggling to get it to work?
<ubotu> New bug: #98506 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98506
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: I've spent an hour twiddling it, and I couldn't get it to work for him
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: (bug filed, etc.)
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: ok.  If you could get him to test it, that'd be great.
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: I will
<tepsipakki> I sent a request for testers on bug 40473
<ubotu> Malone bug 40473 in wacom-tools "wacom-tools udev scripts should point to /dev/wacom instead of /dev/input/wacom" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40473
<Mithrandir> great.
<pochu> tepsipakki: link? :)
* pochu should add it to his bookmarks
<tepsipakki> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/xorg72/new
<tepsipakki> maybe I should strip the xorg72 from it
<tepsipakki> you need the server too
<tepsipakki> -3ubuntu6
<tepsipakki> I just uploaded it but don't think it's built yet
<tepsipakki> but a deb is there
<pochu> uploaded to the main repos?
<pochu> is that intel driver different from tonight's one?
<pochu> I already have a similar version
<tepsipakki> yes, it actually works
<pochu> cool :)
<tepsipakki> I didn't bump the version, since it isn't uploaded yet
<pochu> let's test it!
<pochu> tepsipakki: works for me :)
<tepsipakki> great
<tepsipakki> there were no other willing testers on #u-d :P
<tepsipakki> Mithrandir: got an confirmation from a user of USB wacom device
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> well, there are two +1 and none -1, so why not? :)
<tepsipakki> what hardware do you have?
<tepsipakki> does glxgears work, how about movies..?
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: goodie; please do try to get a few more.
<tepsipakki> I'll wait for the others to wake up
<pochu> tepsipakki: intel gma 915 mobile
<pochu> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<tepsipakki> ok, does glxgears work with good performance?
<pochu> 4927 frames in 5.0 seconds = 985.396 FPS
<tepsipakki> pretty slick
<pochu> yep, that's it
<tepsipakki> do you have a video clip handy that you could test?
<pochu> yeah :)
<pochu> with totem
<pochu> works fine (.avi)
<tepsipakki> same here (965)
<tepsipakki> hm, managed to leave
<tepsipakki> the intel driver works only until I log out
<Treenaks> don't do that then :P
<tepsipakki> I'll try to remember that ;)
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: the wacom stuff won't build properly on amd64
<Treenaks> the binaries build, but the package won't
<Treenaks> (something with /usr/lib64/xorg vs /usr/lib/xorg)
<Treenaks> logs + 'find' of partially built tree coming up
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: http://foodfight.org/zut/wacomlog.txt
<tepsipakki> ok, and it seems there are regressions :/
<tepsipakki> but I have a merged version from debian
<tepsipakki> 0.7.4.1
<tepsipakki> +also
<ubotu> New bug: #98586 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (main) "No LRM package to go with linux-image-2.6.15-50-foo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98586
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: the driver gets  built, it just gets installed in the wrong dir
<Treenaks> (or so it seems)
<tepsipakki> that's weird
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: I installed its build-deps from current feisty
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: then debian/rules binary (as root) created that ^^ bunch of files
<tepsipakki> Treenaks: there is 0.7.4.1 now in the same dir, could you try if it builds?
<Treenaks> 6ubuntu1 or 6?
<tepsipakki> oh, 6ubuntu1
<tepsipakki> removed the debian one
<Treenaks> ok
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: it seems to work.. a bit
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: at least the MBs of logging is gone.. X detects the graphire if we force it to use /dev/input/wacom instead of /dev/wacom
<Treenaks> but not much else
<tepsipakki> ok so not much of an improvement
<tepsipakki> Treenaks: can you build the newer version in pbuilder and put the build-log somewhere?
<tepsipakki> h
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> you did that already :P
<tepsipakki>   * Specify xorg-sdk and xlib locations explicitly still to avoid
<tepsipakki>     linuxwacom trying to install to lib64 if a 64bit kernel is found.
<tepsipakki>     It can be worked around for 64 bit builds, but totally breaks
<tepsipakki>     building in a ia32 chroot on such a machine if we don't do this.
<tepsipakki> maybe that's missing
<ubotu> New bug: #97500 in xorg (main) "ati x1600 pro (agp) no 3d effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97500
<kylem> GRR
<tepsipakki> hmm, maybe the r5xx-bug needs renaming to MASTER:
<tepsipakki> done
<ubotu> New bug: #98548 in xorg (main) "X hung ups on Asus A6T series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98548
<Treenaks> tepsipakki: I'm not at work anymore, so I can't test
<tepsipakki> ok, np
<Treenaks> though I do have a wacom.. I just lost the pen + mouse 8)
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> Loic Minier has been testing them as well, but so far 0.7.2 is the only one working for him so far :/
<tepsipakki> oops, Loic Martin
<ubotu> New bug: #98648 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "[Feisty]  [regression]  No XV or GLX with i810 on i915GM" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98648
<tepsipakki> hmm, an intel test monkey perhaps ^^
<tepsipakki> eh, he's using vesa
<ubotu> New bug: #98668 in xorg (main) "when I close laptop lid, xorg takes 100% and never recovers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98668
<tepsipakki> who could fix bug 93996..
<ubotu> Malone bug 93996 in xorg "[Feisty]  Casper sometimes configures X before xresprobe works, misconfigures monitor" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93996
<Mithrandir> I've now found out why qemu didn't manage to boot the kernel for me, so I'll hack on casper tomorrow.
<Mithrandir> probably fixing that and a fair bit of other bugs.
<tepsipakki> cool, there are probably countless dupes
<tepsipakki> but hard to search for
<ubotu> New bug: #98693 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98693
<ubotu> New bug: #98703 in xorg (main) "Xorg nv driver no longer works at 1440x900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98703
<pochu> the intel driver works fine here, no break, no corruption... :)
<ubotu> New bug: #46046 in ubiquity (main) "wrong keyboard layout when reconfiguring xserver-xorg" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46046
<ubotu> New bug: #98702 in xorg (main) "Direct rendering not supported by default on Dell Precision 380 running Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98702
<tepsipakki> pochu: you can restart the server at will?
<ubotu> New bug: #98645 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Direct rendering not supported by default on CHGL30945PM1 laptop running Feisty beta" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98645
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: how does the intel testing go?
<tepsipakki> just put a comment on a bug requesting the new version
<tepsipakki> so far there aren't many who have tested..
<ubotu> New bug: #45218 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Likely: upgrade breezy/dapper failed with nVidia driver package" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45218
<ubotu> New bug: #26368 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon Xpress 200m not correctly recognized" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26368
<ubotu> New bug: #43917 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Dapper Flight 7 live cd only allows 640x480 resolution" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43917
<ubotu> New bug: #46737 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "geforce2 mx 400" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46737
<ubotu> New bug: #57868 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Nvidia RIVA TNT2/PRO on Edgy Knot1 ('nv' and 'nvidia' drivers)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57868
<ubotu> New bug: #6169 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Winmodem installation" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6169
<ubotu> New bug: #57802 in xresprobe (main) "[edgy]  external monitor not well recognized" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57802
<ubotu> New bug: #30665 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Evolution-Exchange crashes on Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30665
<ubotu> New bug: #49684 in xorg-server (main) "Port patch for Massive XRender corruption to Dapper" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49684
<ubotu> New bug: #98690 in xorg (main) "Screen saver crashes session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98690
<ubotu> New bug: #57466 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "weird error in text input field in gtk applications (dup-of: 57709)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57466
#ubuntu-x 2007-03-30
<ubotu> New bug: #97743 in xorg (main) "Why isn't OpenChrome module in Kubuntu 7.04? Thanks in advance." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97743
<ubotu> New bug: #57709 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "GIMP draws phantom dots (dup-of: 94708)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57709
<ubotu> New bug: #51000 in xorg (main) "X.org leaks the world (dup-of: 98783)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51000
<ubotu> New bug: #98783 in xorg (main) "MASTER: memory leak" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98783
<ubotu> New bug: #98800 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xserver-xorg-video-ati broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98800
<ubotu> New bug: #97533 in xorg (main) "display is shifted to the left 1.5 inches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97533
<ubotu> New bug: #98711 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "video output is blank with desktop effect enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98711
<ubotu> New bug: #97262 in xorg (main) "Display modes and sync ranges hardcoded in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97262
<ubotu> New bug: #97214 in xorg (main) "Video output iffy on an nVidia Geforce 8800 GTS" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97214
<ubotu> New bug: #98843 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98843
<ubotu> New bug: #97555 in xorg (main) "direct rendering no longer works" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97555
<tepsipakki> what the heck, we have the driver for unichrome :)
<tepsipakki> need to update discover-data again
<ubotu> New bug: #13705 in xkeyboard-config (main) "[xkb]  Lingala and African Keyboard Layout" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13705
<ubotu> New bug: #32768 in xkeyboard-config (main) "MS Windows numpad keys missing cut, copy, paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32768
<ubotu> New bug: #14899 in xorg (main) "setup sets PC keyboard layout on macs" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14899
<ubotu> New bug: #30211 in xkeyboard-config (main) "in french locale, KPDL returns period instead of KP_SEPARATOR" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30211
<Mithrandir> just me unsubbing from a few bugs and cleaning out some other old ones.
<ubotu> New bug: #19493 in xkeyboard-config (main) "[breezy]  Error activating XKB configuration in gnome keyboard prefs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19493
<tepsipakki> I uploaded a new xorg-server which has updated version of the offscreen-pixmaps.patch
<tepsipakki> originated from fedora, the new one was already in fc6, the old one was an older revision
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: I've uploaded a new casper which bind-mounts /dev, hopefully this should make the X detection a bit better.
<tepsipakki> rock!
<Mithrandir> so if you could get some of the people who've had problems with it in the past to test tomorrow's ISO, that'd be swell
<tepsipakki> let's hope so
<tepsipakki> the livecd for i386 seems to be oversized most of the time :/
<ubotu> New bug: #98904 in xorg (main) "install in 1280x1024" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98904
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: do you see any reason not to reject #98645?
<tepsipakki> bug 98645
<ubotu> Malone bug 98645 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "MASTER: Direct rendering not supported" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98645
<tepsipakki> well, I thought about it
<Mithrandir> I've at least removed the milestone from it, since there's no way to get that fixed for feisty.
<tepsipakki> but then again, its there for people to see that it's not supported so maybe that'll prevent people reporting the same bug again
<tepsipakki> yeah, that's cool
<pochu> tepsipakki: how is the intel testing going? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #98987 in xorg (main) "Lower Display Resolution After 7.04 beta Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98987
<tepsipakki> pochu: well, I just got one confirmation that it fixes something, bug 95863
<ubotu> Malone bug 95863 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "Intel 945 Video 1680X1050 resolution display outside physical dimensions of the monitor" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95863
<pochu> tepsipakki: if we include it, will it replace the actual i810 driver, or the -modesetting one?
<pochu> as they have been merged upstream, we can replace both :)
<tepsipakki> -modesetting
<tepsipakki> since at least in my case it (still) is a regression over i810
<tepsipakki> s/it/there/
<pochu> anything is better than nothing :)
<tepsipakki> true
<pochu> what about Bug #82189?
<ubotu> Malone bug 82189 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "Using xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting results in a blank screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82189
<pochu> and it fixes bug 90213 ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213
<pochu> it fixes Bug #63560 for me (though it's in -i810, and not in -modesetting)
<ubotu> Malone bug 63560 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "installing 915resolution for the correct resolution shouldn't be necessary" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63560
<pochu> though -810-modesetting also fixes it
<tepsipakki> 63560 won't be fixed until -intel is default
<tepsipakki> I guess
<tepsipakki> but how to fix bug 80417..
<ubotu> Malone bug 80417 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "i810 modesetting driver can't be installed concurrently with ubuntu-desktop" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80417
<tepsipakki> maybe just add '| xserver-xorg-video-intel' in xserver-xorg-video-all Deps
<tepsipakki> after x-x-v-i810
<tepsipakki> so i810 is selected by default, but installing -intel won't require removing x-x-v-all
<pochu> but x-x-v-intel should have a Replace: x-x-v-i810, right?
<pochu> to don't have both at the same time, or isn't there any problem?
<tepsipakki> yes, but if x-x-v-all depends on i810 only you have to remove it first
<tepsipakki> like it does now
<tepsipakki> hence the bug
<tepsipakki> that "pipe" means "or"
<pochu> so that won't let you have both at the same time?
<tepsipakki> hm, I'm inclined to apply a patch to mesa which makes it not to complain about "not supporting visual FOO"
<tepsipakki> pochu: no
<pochu> do you mean this? : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<tepsipakki> yes
<tepsipakki> totally harmless and only confuses people
<pochu> that's with my intel driver ^
<pochu> (glxinfo)
<ubotu> New bug: #44115 in mesa (main) "xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx must depend of libglide3 to get 3d aceleration" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44115
<ubotu> New bug: #80417 in xorg (main) "i810 modesetting driver can't be installed concurrently with ubuntu-desktop" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80417
<ubotu> New bug: #99048 in xorg "20070330 Xubuntu AMD64 upgrade - loss of video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99048
<ubotu> New bug: #99006 in Ubuntu "Unsupported video - VIA K8M890 Chrome 9 IGP  (dup-of: 97743)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99006
<ubotu> New bug: #99022 in xorg (main) "Feisty Gnome Xorg Resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99022
<ubotu> New bug: #88786 in xresprobe (main) "Installer fails on HPDV9210us when bringing up X" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88786
<ubotu> New bug: #75316 in xorg (main) "Bad video card selection on LiveCD boot when there is more than one to choose from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75316
<tepsipakki> yeah! I think we can soon close bug #88815
<ubotu> Malone bug 88815 in xorg-server "Sluggish rendering since xorg 7.2 update" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88815
<tepsipakki> at least the culprit is found and it is xcb
<tepsipakki> building libx11 without xcb makes it fast again
<seb128> tepsipakki: can we build libx11 without xcb?
<seb128> what is slow?
<tepsipakki> see bug 88815
<ubotu> Malone bug 88815 in xorg-server "Sluggish rendering since xorg 7.2 update" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88815
<tepsipakki> I've suffered from it on my laptop (savage) and desktop (radeon)
<tepsipakki> for instance the window minimization animation is jerky
<tepsipakki> and changing windows rapidly (sloppy focus) makes the mouse cursor to hang
<ubotu> New bug: #97108 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<seb128> tepsipakki: have you tried to build libx11 without xcb?
<tepsipakki> not "hang" for good
<tepsipakki> I've done it
<tepsipakki> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg
<tepsipakki> it was quite easy..
<seb128> ?
<seb128> "not "hang" for good"?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<tepsipakki> mouse cursor
<seb128> Mithrandir: I think that bug is a blocker for feisty
<tepsipakki> I can't find the correct words for it :)
<seb128> Mithrandir: I've milestoned it for 7.04 with high importance, let me know if you disagree
<seb128> tepsipakki: pointer?
<tepsipakki> yes
<seb128> and the build without xcb fixes the issue?
<tepsipakki> for me yes
<seb128> and it doesn't change the API?
<tepsipakki> not that I know of. We discussed about it on #xorg
<tepsipakki> since libx11 isn't changed
<seb128> ok, looks like something we want for feisty then
<seb128> do you agree? ;)
<Mithrandir> seb128: 88815?  Looks sensible.
<tepsipakki> absolutely
<seb128> Mithrandir: yes
<tepsipakki> this was the biggest source of headache for me with the update :)
<tepsipakki> 7.2 update, that is
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> we got quite some complain about slowness
<tepsipakki> some still have problems with 3d
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: I'll assign 88815 to you, ok?
<tepsipakki> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #34501 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "touchpad lockup/drag" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34501
<ubotu> New bug: #95265 in xorg (main) "Monitor resolution 1680x1050 not recognised" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95265
<pochu> what do you think about bug 97108 and bug 98807? They seem to be related to x-x-v-via and x-x-v-savage
<ubotu> Malone bug 97108 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<ubotu> Malone bug 98807 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98807
<ubotu> New bug: #98807 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98807
<ubotu> New bug: #17763 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Random Freezes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/17763
<ubotu> New bug: #99169 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99169
<pochu> tepsipakki: what do you think? ^
<tepsipakki> tag added, let's wait for retrace
<pochu> tepsipakki: they're already retraced
<pochu> though the retrace isn't very useful :)
<tepsipakki> no, it's different
<tepsipakki> tagging makes the automagig apport-service to kick in
<tepsipakki> -magic
<pochu> yeah, I already tagged them ;)
<pochu> but when apport retrace them, he automatically remove the tags
<tepsipakki> those attachments are sent by the reporter
<pochu> tepsipakki: which bug are you looking for? :)
<tepsipakki> the launchpad-apport dissects the coredump
<tepsipakki> see but 98843 for instance
<tepsipakki> bug 98834
<ubotu> Malone bug 98834 in slab "gnome-main-menu package broken in Edgy repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98834
<tepsipakki> arf
<tepsipakki> bug 98843
<ubotu> Malone bug 98843 in mesa "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98843
<pochu> yeah
<tepsipakki> ok, now there is the stacktrace added
<pochu> I was talking about bug 97108 and bug 98807, which seems to affect x-x-v-via and x-x-v-savage
<ubotu> Malone bug 97108 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<ubotu> Malone bug 98807 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98807
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> I didn't see your first comment
<tepsipakki> your nick is the same length as ubotu :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> np :)
<Mithrandir> tepsipakki: nickcolor.pl ftw.
<tepsipakki> I'm running my screen on Tru64 :)
<tepsipakki> maybe colors work, never tried
<tepsipakki> pochu: thos are dupes, btw
<tepsipakki> at least the savage one
<pochu> really? cool :)
<pochu> dup of each other? or from another bug?
<tepsipakki> another bug
<pochu> do you know which one? or why do you know it?
<tepsipakki> because I get X bugmail
<tepsipakki> :P
<tepsipakki> don't remember which one, need to search for it
<pochu> tepsipakki: if you mean  Bug #90951, I already marked it
<ubotu> Malone bug 90951 in compiz "Desktop Effects crashes in VNC session (dup-of: 97108)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90951
<ubotu> Malone bug 97108 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<tepsipakki> bug 90850
<ubotu> Malone bug 90850 in mesa "[apport]  earth3d crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90850
<pochu> cool :)
<tepsipakki> bug 81889
<ubotu> Malone bug 81889 in mesa "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81889
<pochu> tepsipakki: so the bugs are in the drivers :)
<tepsipakki> I'd say in mesa
<pochu> tepsipakki: is it ok to mark them as dups, isn't it?
<tepsipakki> because that's where the 3d-stuff comes from
<tepsipakki> yes
<pochu> ok, I'm going to do it
<tepsipakki> note that 98807 already has dupes on it, so they all need to be changed
<pochu> yeah, already done
<pochu> why is one medium and the other high?
<tepsipakki> not for long
<ubotu> New bug: #97680 in compiz (main) "desktop effect have errors, in my pc (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97680
<ubotu> New bug: #98971 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98971
<ubotu> New bug: #90951 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effects crashes in VNC session (dup-of: 81889)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90951
<pochu> do you have that black screen with the intel driver just when logging out and in again?
<pochu> I might not have it because I don't log out and in :)
<tepsipakki> when I log out I need to reboot to get a something on screen again
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> will try later
<pochu> is it reported upstream?
<tepsipakki> sort of
<tepsipakki> on the ml :P
<pochu> cool
<pochu> I'm not subscribed
<tepsipakki> I should probably upload mesa
<tepsipakki> fixes two minor bugs
<tepsipakki> three, actually
<pochu> does it fixes the viaGetLock? :p
<tepsipakki> heh, no
<tepsipakki> that's not minor
<tepsipakki> but a bug where the opengl viewport has an offset for unichrome
<pochu> hehe, just kidding ;)
#ubuntu-x 2007-03-31
<ubotu> New bug: #85729 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "No Composite support in fglrx" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85729
<ubotu> New bug: #96458 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Fesity beta -- Radeon X1300 only starts Xorg with "vesa" driver (dup-of: 87244)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96458
<ubotu> New bug: #99221 in xorg (main) "xorg crashes on sparc64 with ati driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99221
<ubotu> New bug: #85907 in Baltix (restricted) "[feisty]  fglrx does not support older cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85907
<ubotu> New bug: #99003 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "problem with restricted drivers manager in feisty beta" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99003
<ubotu> New bug: #95627 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95627
<ubotu> New bug: #89793 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "xorg upgraded to 7.2, xorg-driver-fglrx still on 7.1" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89793
<ubotu> New bug: #95418 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "touchpad xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95418
<ubotu> New bug: #88511 in mesa (main) "Crash when entering  "glxinfo | grep rendering"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88511
<ubotu> New bug: #99251 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "S3 3D support broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99251
<ubotu> New bug: #99255 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "S3 driver displays pink banner when viewing HD videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99255
<ubotu> New bug: #99256 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "Video resize of 1:2 with savage/Xv is buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99256
<ubotu> New bug: #92689 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92689
<ubotu> New bug: #99288 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Screen corruption on Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99288
<tepsipakki> a bug by mdz ^^ :P
<ubotu> New bug: #96461 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "NVIDIA driver not working anymore because of upgrade from 9631 to 9755 in feisty (dup-of: 96430)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96461
<tepsipakki> btw, I added ubuntu-x-swat as a bug contact for l-r-m-2.6.20 like it was for the old versions
<ubotu> New bug: #97065 in linux-source-2.6.20 (restricted) "Feisty stops booting at "Loading ACPI modules"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97065
<ubotu> New bug: #99300 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock() (dup-of: 90850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99300
<ubotu> New bug: #81376 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "edgy AND feisty herd2: ATI x700 + fglrx crashes and reboots" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81376
<ubotu> New bug: #89391 in compiz (main) "Glade3 isn't displayed with Compiz enabled  (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89391
<ubotu> New bug: #99285 in compiz (main) "Evolution is completely invisible (Desktop Effects on) (dup-of: 89189)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99285
<ubotu> New bug: #95542 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "no display after enabling nvidia driver (feisty beta)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95542
<ubotu> New bug: #96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<ubotu> New bug: #93144 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Feisty: colors in totem-gstreamer are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93144
<ubotu> New bug: #99407 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99407
<ubotu> New bug: #93209 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Please ship proper modaliases for nvidia, fglrx & co" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93209
<ubotu> New bug: #86260 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "(feisty) No 3d acceleration with fglrx module" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86260
<ubotu> New bug: #99126 in xorg (main) "Full screen resolution not used on LC2440N Linux Certified laptop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99126
<ubotu> New bug: #99516 in xorg (main) "Video resolution problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99516
<pochu> tepsipakki: I also have that black screen when logging out :-/
<pochu> but as I never log out, I don't mind :)
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #99561 in compiz (main) "failed to enable 3d desktop effects (dup-of: 81889)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99561
<ubotu> New bug: #99562 in compiz (main) "failed to enable 3d desktop effects (dup-of: 81889)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99562
#ubuntu-x 2007-04-01
<ubotu> New bug: #98721 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Black screen on Xorg start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98721
<ubotu> New bug: #99618 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Booting Feisty CD Produces Blank Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99618
<ubotu> New bug: #99627 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia mx4000 driver problem, gdm not start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99627
<ubotu> New bug: #99119 in xorg (main) "1920x1200 screen resolution does not work (i810 + Intel 82G965)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99119
<ubotu> New bug: #99663 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in SavageGEReset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99663
<ubotu> New bug: #97410 in xresprobe (main) "X11 Widescreen: 1280x768 GeForce Go 6100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97410
<ubotu> New bug: #79655 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "depmod not run correctly for vmware modules" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79655
<ubotu> New bug: #69811 in xresprobe (main) "Text base installer does not show last steps of install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69811
<ubotu> New bug: #99702 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99702
<ubotu> New bug: #50503 in xorg "upgrade to dapper causes display slow-down" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50503
<ubotu> New bug: #99732 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "ipw3945 radio kill switch on when returning from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99732
<ubotu> New bug: #95659 in xorg (main) "screen resolution restricted to 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95659
<ubotu> New bug: #40503 in laptop-detect (main) "Synaptics touchpad detection (regression)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40503
<ubotu> New bug: #99845 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99845
<ubotu> New bug: #99849 in x11proto-gl (main) "Feisty package doesn't include the ubuntuX version tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99849
<ubotu> New bug: #96652 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Feisty crashes at login screen after enabling the proprietay driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96652
<ubotu> New bug: #99867 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "Totem hard locks system when playing divx5 avi's and savage video drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99867
<ubotu> New bug: #99886 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_tls_get_addr_soft()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99886
<ubotu> New bug: #98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "NVidia driver missing libwfb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<ubotu> New bug: #99899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Cannot enable nvidia driver in Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99899
<ubotu> New bug: #96600 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "after upgrade NVidia driver stoped working with following error: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) (dup-of: 98641)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96600
<ubotu> New bug: #85362 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Atheros card not detected during alternate install" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85362
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-24
<ubotu> New bug: #205714 in firefox (universe) "[hardy] Firefox 3 shows malformed graphics and pictures (dup-of: 182038)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205714
<ubotu> New bug: #205743 in compiz (main) "White screen w/mouse pointer on returning from suspend-to-RAM (dup-of: 160264)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205743
<ubotu> New bug: #205561 in xorg (main) "Nvidia 8600 GT stopped working on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205561
<ubotu> New bug: #205611 in xorg (main) "display resolution is useless (too large)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205611
<ubotu> New bug: #205920 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "Keyboard layout switcher error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205920
<ubotu> New bug: #205979 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "xserver crash on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205979
<ubotu> New bug: #205998 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel video driver is buggy in games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205998
<ubotu> New bug: #206008 in xorg (main) "hardy/beta> keybord configuration reset to US after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206008
<ubotu> New bug: #206023 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "3D corrupted on i965" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206023
<ubotu> New bug: #194607 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Hardy: macbook/atheros wireless fails to persist through suspend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194607
<ubotu> New bug: #206080 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Switching between nvidia-glx to nvidia-glx-new leaves nvidia_new module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206080
<ubotu> New bug: #206081 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Xorg crashes when changing screen resol. with aticonfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206081
<bryce> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #206167 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Upgrade to Hardy requires xorg.conf regeneration when using Intel graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206167
<ubotu> New bug: #206171 in xorg (main) "xorg crashes when starting nexuiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206171
<ubotu> New bug: #206207 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Black screen on UbuntuStudio (2.6.24-12-rt) when using nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206207
<Ng> anyone heard of hardy Xorg segfaulting on 945?
<Ng> hmm, maybe earlier than 945, but it's definitely a 9xx
<bryce> hmm, not sure; I have it on 945 without issue (although not updated in a few weeks)
<Q-FUNK> bryce: amd 2.7.7.7, which includes the wide screen patch, is in debian
<bryce> tjaalton: hey would you mind uploading my greedy patch - http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/  177492
<bryce> tjaalton: there's been tons of testing, all positive
<bryce> Q-FUNK: ok, if you've filed a sync request, point me at it and I'll take a look and give a thumbs up
<Q-FUNK> bryce: I'm waiting for the changelog server to be in sync.  the requestsync message is still missing the log itself.
<Q-FUNK> requestsync notices the new version is available, but fails to attach the changelog
<bryce> hmm, yeah that script seems a bit flaky.  I usually just file sync requests manually these days.
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-25
<ubotu> New bug: #206270 in xserver-xorg-video-amd (main) "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-amd 2.7.7.7-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206270
<Q-FUNK> added manually
<Q-FUNK> bryce: thanks for the thumbs up.  btw, if all goes well, we'd actually have -geode out by the end of this week.  when that happens, I'll upload it and include transitional packages for those who upgrade from -amd.
<ubotu> New bug: #205927 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (main) "nvidia-glx doesn't work with RT kernel (dup-of: 197130)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205927
<ubotu> New bug: #205883 in compiz (main) "compiz slow after upgrade x60 hardy (dup-of: 177492)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205883
<ubotu> New bug: #205905 in compiz (main) "3D application display refresh incorrect when 3D desktop enabled (dup-of: 96991)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205905
<ubotu> New bug: #206337 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Using fglrx causes excessive hardware interrupts and an extremely slow system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206337
<tjaalton> morning
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll upload them today
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<bryce> cool thanks.
<tjaalton> ~two week vacation over :/
<tjaalton> back to business :)
<bryce> hope you had fun!
<tjaalton> yeah, it was ok
<bryce> tjaalton: btw I did up a new script for us - http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/status_current.html
<tjaalton> dismantled the cruise control box from the car yesterday, need to replace some capacitors because it doesn't work right
<bryce> it displays a high level summary of various bug lists folks have done
<tjaalton> ah that one, yeah looks good
<bryce> wow, I'm all thumbs when it comes to cars.  If it ain't made out of wood or computer parts I'm useless
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> if I have the time I'll build an enclosure for the subwoower out of fiberglass & MDF, but it's too cold now :)
<tjaalton> bbl ->
<soren> I notice you put the vmmouse stuff in xorg.conf. Thanks for that.
<soren> However... :)
<soren> The inputdevice you define is not in the default serverlayout, so it's not being used at all anyway.
<tjaalton> duh
<tjaalton> I thought I tested that
<tjaalton> so the autodetection code is buggy
<tjaalton> since it doesn't honor the choices in the xorg.conf
<tjaalton> keyboard is fine
<tjaalton> bryce: 915resolution is obsolete..
<bryce> tjaalton: is it not still required for i810?
<tjaalton> well, for those who insist on using -i810 :)
<bryce> so...
<tjaalton> drop the conflict
<bryce> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12852302/xrandr-gui-472-387.png
<tjaalton> is there something new I should notice?-)
<bryce> oh we're down to the fiddling details.  I shrunk it from 540x437 to 472x387 (bugs 203897, 204447).  Nothing exciting.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203897 in control-center "monitor resolution panel won't fit on 640x480 screen" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204447 in gnome-control-center "Display capplet's border is too big" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204447
<tjaalton> oh right
<bryce> also it's brown
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> does the color change depending on the theme?
<bryce> no, but that would be sweet
<bryce> I'd need some api for determining color schemes or something though.
<tjaalton> soren: adding InputDevice to the ServerLayout shouldn't break anything, so I'll add that
<bryce> easy to hack in if I have a way of programmatically getting a preferred color
 * soren hugs tjaalton 
<soren> tjaalton: Thanks muchly.
<bryce> but the default gray/blue just looked too generic for Ubuntu
<bryce> heya soren
<soren> Hey bryce.
<tjaalton> bryce: ask kwwii/macslow, they ought to know
 * bryce waves to seb128
<bryce> tjaalton: ok good idea
<seb128> hey bryce
<bryce> seb128: $ apt-cache madison gnome-control-center
<bryce> gnome-control-center | 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<bryce> gnome-control-center | 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu2 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<bryce> was there a build error with 0ubuntu2?
<bryce> (re-building locally to doublecheck)
<soren> bryce: Ask launchpad?
<soren> bryce: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:2.22.0-0ubuntu2
<bryce> huh, that patch applies cleanly locally, I wonder why it failed there
<bryce> aha
<Q-FUNK> sounds like a familiar bug.  I recall encountering a similar boo-boo when building one of my packages
<bryce> it's just a path issue in the patch
<Q-FUNK> ah
<seb128> bryce: path issue? I though I gave it a build try, maybe I didn't
<bryce> yeah I thought I did too.  no matter, I'll have an updated patch in a minute.
<seb128> alright
<seb128> what is weird is that you didn't get the build failure mails from launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #206417 in xorg (main) "Poor X.org performances in Hardy Beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206417
<bryce> actually I might have.  I get a lot of bug mail and don't always read it right away.  I need better filters.
<seb128> you might want to create a filter for launchpad build errors
<seb128> you usually want to fix those ;-)
<bryce> yeah, esp. once I get my upload powers tomorrow :-) :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<bryce> ok, seems to build locally for me.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/gnome-control-center_2.22.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes
<bryce> that also includes some fairly trivial glade tweaks to fix two bugs you assigned me
<bryce> I like cosmetic bugs soo much more than the daemon bugs ;-)
<seb128> bryce: I'll sponsor the upload
<seb128> bryce: btw dunno if you followed the discussion but g-s-d seem to still be crashing when using xgl
<seb128> not sure how much we care about xgl nowadays though
<bryce> oh also, with that annoying xgl bug, the patch I sent you the other week included a check for xgl, that we're missing
<seb128> ah, ok
<seb128> is there something else which was waiting for sponsoring?
<bryce> yeah, I posted a proof of concept that extracts the xgl portion of the patch you didn't like.  Please review it and see if it is more ok to you, and I'll do up a proper patch to gsd to include it.
<bryce> let me check.
<bryce> maybe this one?
<bryce> gnome-desktop (1:2.22.0-0ubuntu3) hardy; urgency=low
<bryce>   * debian/patches/103_gd-xrandr-xerror-check.patch:
<bryce>     - Catch X error thrown and exit function gracefully (LP: #199960)
<bryce>     - Don't try to apply store config to undefined screens (LP: #197645)
<bryce>  -- Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 17 Mar 2008 15:00:32 -0700
<bryce> (it's also at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I though I read about it on some bugs
<bryce> maybe the fix you put in make those unnecessary.  Not really sure.
<seb128> but the mail you sent me was listing only the g-c-c one
<Q-FUNK> seb128: any opinion on an UVF for amd 2.7.7.7?
<seb128> no clue about this one, bug fix versions are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #206055 in firefox (universe) "severe performance degration in Firefox 3 (dup-of: 177492)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206055
<ubotu> New bug: #206431 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "at higher resolution there is "vertical noise" on the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206431
<tjaalton> bryce: intel uploaded
<bryce> tjaalton: awesome thanks.  I also just emailed mirco about the theme stuff for xrandr gui
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> dexconf change pushed but not uploaded, in case there will be others
<ubotu> New bug: #206440 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "emerging menus displaced when changed to two screens configuration wiht xrandr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206440
<ubotu> New bug: #204516 in moblin-applets "Network manager icon is blank on statusbar and it shows "Network manager is not running" when click the blank icon though internet connection is good (dup-of: 199486)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204516
<seb128> bryce: your new g-c-c update has the same issue, the patch doesn't apply
<seb128> hum, no
<seb128> tried the wrong directory ;-)
<bryce> ahh
<seb128> g-c-c uploaded
<bryce> thanks :-)
<seb128> you are welcome, thank you for the fixes there ;-)
<seb128> we should start working on a revert strategy for the xrandr capplet
<ubotu> New bug: #206450 in xorg (main) "Cannot change graphics card driver in gui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206450
<seb128> I'm not comfortable shipping hardy with something which can break your installation that easily
<seb128> did you contact the redhat guy about the issue?
<bryce> yes
<bryce> no response so far
<tjaalton> bryce: got an email from AMD about a patch for vesa (from fedora..), should fix the rest of the mode problems
<bryce> tjaalton: excellent
<bryce> seb128: bug 197645 is the gsd patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197645 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in rw_screen_list_outputs()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197645
 * bryce --> bed.  night.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> 'night bryce
<tjaalton> night
<ubotu> New bug: #203386 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000828X()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203386
<ubotu> New bug: #205281 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205281
<ubotu> New bug: #206287 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Open GL Renders "Funny"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206287
<Ng> tjaalton: who do you think we could/should push about 197929?
<tjaalton> Ng: BenC
<Ng> hmm, k
<tjaalton> I'll ask him
<Ng> aha, cool
<Ng> I've mentioned it to kernel people a couple of times and while they were theoretically supporting, they were too busy to do it at the time
<Ng> thanks :)
<tjaalton> Ng: I guess it'll get reverted soon, mjg59 ack'ed it himself
<Ng> I hope so
<Ng> I'm more hopeful because ben just targetted the bug for hardy
<Ng> I've seen mjg ack on this before ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #152258 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (main) "nvidia driver doesn't work with linux-rt on gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152258
<ubotu> New bug: #16842 in xorg (main) "xorg.conf is not configured correctly for a Compaq Presario 1800T laptop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16842
<ubotu> New bug: #201436 in xorg (main) "[hardy] Nautilus ignores clicks on icons after selecting an empty desktop area." [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201436
<ubotu> New bug: #206566 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "after rotating by 180 nothing but background is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206566
<komputes> Hey bryce
<komputes> X being able to auto configure is a good goal, but they should leave the old tools until it has been thoroughly tested here we are that I need to know which video drivers in use. Before I could just open xorg.conf (not the best indication of the driver in use). When I run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get the user-interactive method to configure X, it skips over all the video questions. So if X makes the wrong c
<komputes> hoice people now have to change the file manually which is not good and prone to errors. What I would like to know is if any of you have a command that will tell you what video driver(s) is in use. I have tried looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but it only gives a hint of what the driver is, well it's not very efficient (or saleable), although it may be more reliable than looking at an old xorg.conf file. What would be a pr
<komputes> ogrammatic method of polling the computer for a driver name in use?
<komputes> X being able to auto configure is a good goal, but they should leave the old tools until it has been thoroughly tested here we are that I need to know which video drivers in use. Before I could just open xorg.conf (not the best indication of the driver in use). When I run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get the user-interactive method to configure X, it skips over all the video questions. So if X makes the wrong c
<komputes> hoice people now have to change the file manually which is not good and prone to errors. What I would like to know is if any of you have a command that will tell you what video driver(s) is in use. I have tried looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but it only gives a hint of what the driver is, well it's not very efficient (or saleable), although it may be more reliable than looking at an old xorg.conf file. What would be a pr
<komputes> ogrammatic method of polling the computer for a driver name in use?
<komputes> sorry, doublepaste
<ubotu> New bug: #206649 in xorg (main) "ubuntu does not support xinput hotplug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206649
<ubotu> New bug: #205987 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X slowdowns in Hardy Beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205987
<ubotu> New bug: #206587 in ubuntu "Title bar color streaks or dissapears (dup-of: 186382)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206587
<ubotu> New bug: #202359 in firefox (universe) "[Firefox 3 b4] zoom -> black picture (dup-of: 182038)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202359
<bryce> doko, it may also be worthwhile to doublecheck the compiz blacklist (sometimes they add to it)  bug #201330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201330
<ubotu> New bug: #206528 in xrandr "gnome-display-properties: no way to set which is the primary monitor" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206528
<tjaalton> bryce: seems like there's no TB tonight :/
<bryce> tjaalton: hrm bummer.
<bryce> can't believe how long it's taking for this to get through :-P  Sorry about it
<tjaalton> hehe, don't worry about it
<tjaalton> I guess they need to regroup now that mjg59 is a RH employee..
<bryce> he joined RH??  I hadn't heard that.  Whoa.
<bryce> that sucks
<tjaalton> yep, was mentioned on planet.fd.o
<tjaalton> well, he's going to work full-time on power management and stuff
<jcristau> he announced it on his blog
<tjaalton> and that's upstream work, so it'll benefit us all in the end
<bryce> yeah, still
<tjaalton> jcristau: right, but for some reason that entry was not on p.u.c/p.d.o :)
<bryce> wow, I didn't know about planet.fd.org.  Lotta interesting stuff there
<tjaalton> btw, in order for the mouse-section from xorg.conf to work it needs to have CorePointer set, otherwise the same device is used twice
<tjaalton> yeah, I follow that regularly
<tjaalton> F9 switched to evdev, suckers :P
<bryce> I see they're going to squeeze in xorg 1.5.
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> tjaalton: did you know that travis blacklisted all laptops with -ati from running compiz?
<bryce> (bug #197135)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197135 in compiz "need to blacklist xpress200m when using ati driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197135
<tjaalton> I heard a rumour about it
<tjaalton> too bad..
<tjaalton> bbl->
<bryce> tjaalton: yet another quirk - 197740
<ubotu> New bug: #206802 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "fglrx doesn't detect external monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206802
<tjaalton> bryce: thanks, I'll upload it tomorrow and include other patches/quirks if there are any
<bryce> ok
<mario_limonciell> tjaalton, have you put some more thought into a planned solution for that 386/generic bug at all?
<tjaalton> mario_limonciell: I've read the policy bits and seems like the solution that pitti suggested should work
<ubotu> New bug: #206845 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X server freezes (except for mouse) with Compiz enabled on ATI Radeon Mobility 9000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206845
<mario_limonciell> great :)
<ubotu> New bug: #206820 in xorg (main) "whatever is writing xorg.conf isn't doing as good a job as 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206820
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-26
<ubotu> New bug: #206937 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Extended desktop not working on x1400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206937
<ubotu> New bug: #206945 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "No Xvideo on x1400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206945
<ubotu> New bug: #205599 in xorg-server (main) "Firefox crashes on Xbox.com's Friends List" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205599
<ubotu> New bug: #206963 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "[hardy] MX1000 mouse horizontal tilt is inverted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206963
<ubotu> New bug: #206968 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "Logitech "Cruise Control" buttons exhibit extra button events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206968
<ubotu> New bug: #206974 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "mouse scroll delay in first person shooters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206974
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll update the fglrx part of the driverstatus wiki
<tjaalton> and nvidia
<tjaalton> regarding fglrx modules; that's what lrm is for, building/linking the modules against current kernel interfaces
<tjaalton> I'm downloading F9beta just for the heck of it :)
<bryyce> ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #206984 in xorg (main) "Wrong dpi in hardy when second monitor is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206984
<ubotu> New bug: #206998 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Screen splited when changing monitor resolution settings " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206998
<ubotu> New bug: #206999 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[Hardy beta] External screen goes suddenly blue with Intel 945GM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206999
<seb128> hey bryce
<seb128> bryce: was the meeting yesterday? I totally forgot about it yesterday evening, I was around but didn't join the chan
<tjaalton> seb128: it was probably cancelled
<seb128> tjaalton: not enough board members there? 
<bryyce> seb128: no worries; none of the tech board members showed up
<seb128> ok
<tjaalton> them meeting was not on the fridge calendar though
<tjaalton> er, "either"
<ubotu> New bug: #104191 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[needs-packaging] AVM Fritz! WLAN USB Driver" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104191
<ubotu> New bug: #207184 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "compiz: artifacts when transforming videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207184
<ubotu> New bug: #207215 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "geforce 7800 defaults to vesa but works with nv driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207215
<ubotu> New bug: #207209 in xorg (main) "{Hardy} Xorg not loading "nv" driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207209
<ubotu> New bug: #207227 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Garbage displayed after login and before desktop appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207227
<ubotu> New bug: #207245 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207245
<ubotu> New bug: #207246 in xorg (main) "Integrate Fedora's One Second X fixes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207246
<ubotu> New bug: #207294 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in event Loop() and fglrx driver doesn't work in 64 bit version of Ubuntu 8.04 beta (dup-of: 191365)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207294
<ubotu> New bug: #206049 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X.org and all tty killed randomly, computer nearly unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206049
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, komputes wants to have us bring back the xorg video dpkg-reconfigure stuff
<tjaalton> bryce: yep, I asked him to join this channel
<bryce> tjaalton: what are your thoughts?  I'd sort of prefer to stay in sync with debian, but I could go either way
<tjaalton> no need to go back
<tjaalton> imho
<bryce> for users having trouble configuring things, what would you configure they do?
<bryce> heya komputes
<komputes> hiya bryce I was just talking to tjaalton about bringing back a very supportable feature in X
<komputes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4592476
<komputes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203940 in ubuntu "Intel Santa Rosa - No Video, could not configure X, cannot start GDM" [Undecided,New] 
<komputes> klet me give you the use case
<komputes> 1) I install ubuntu Hardy 8.04 when it come out in 29 days
<komputes> 2) Get a black screen
<tjaalton> =bug
<komputes> 3) dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<komputes> skips over video configuration
<komputes> I don't have more than one computer, can't report a bug
<komputes> the driver is included just not prooperly selected, I can change it but now the user-interactive (bluescreen method) is gone so I'm at a loss, I have to re-write xorg.conf
<komputes> Can we have two command, one that will configure automatically, and one which reverts back to the old method of configuring (if the installer is erroneous in detecting video card driver, monitor refresh rate etc)
<tjaalton> it's not practical to bring back the old debconfage
<komputes> If you read the forums you will see that many people agree that this is something which has broken a supportable model. You cannot expect people to report a bug for all hardware that is not auto detected.
<tjaalton> your hardware was detected alright
<komputes> what do you mean by "not practical" - it is not practical for the canonical support team to be spelling out every letter of an xorg.conf file
<tjaalton> it's just that it drives the wrong output
<tjaalton> it was a lot of code that was dropped
<bryce> largely buggy code
<komputes> tjaalton: as long as the automatic xorg configuration tool is erroneous it should stay in testing stage
<komputes> seriously this is going to be such a headache to support an LTS which this kind of xorg configuration. And we are only going to be able to fix on 8.10
<komputes> community agrees, canonical support dept agrees
<tjaalton> komputes: how do you feel it is erroneous? the bug you mentioned surely is using the right driver, so which driver would you choose by running dpkg-reconfigure?
<komputes> not to mention xorg training which will have to be re-writen
<komputes> tjaalton: I had to rewrite xorg.conf like many users just because I was using hardy, that's no right.
<tjaalton> so what did you change?
<komputes> i copied an xorg.conf file from another computer and rewrote the entire Device section for the video card
<komputes> tjaalton: look at the forum URL I posted, many people are experiencing the same issue
<komputes> and if we can do anything it is in the next 29 days, so i'm just trying to apply some pressure.... bring back "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and have an "automated choice" such as dpkg-reconfigure -phigh --auto-detect xserver-xorg
<tjaalton> you still haven't shown how writing 'Driver "foo"' in the conf is any better than letting the server pick foo
<komputes> tjaalton: you have experience with code, I have experience with support. I tell you that the way it is now is not a supportable model. I totally agree that the detection should be automated but if it it not automatically detected there should be a fallback method of reconfiguring xorg.conf
<komputes> tjaalton: let me give you another use case then
<komputes> 1) I just installed a new video card
<komputes> 2) wow, xorg works and detects the card, great, ubuntu rocks
<komputes> 3) the possible resolutions are not all there
<komputes> dpkg-reconfigure
<komputes> oh noes, the resolutions are skipped over. game over
<tjaalton> if you had intel, ati or recent nv it wouldn't work anyway
<tjaalton> since they use randr-1.2 which skips "Modes" altogether
<komputes> or let's say it's the refresh rate that was badly detected (of my monitor) I can't see X/GDM - i have 2 choices xorg.conf manual configuration or dpkg-reconfigure
<komputes> on Hardy I have one choice -> xorg.conf manual configuration
<komputes> how would you solve this issue tjaalton 
<tjaalton> fix the bugs in the drivers?
<komputes> I can't, no GUI
<komputes> I can't even submit a bug report, no GUI
<komputes> I fear this will be an Ubuntu "turn-off" for new users, although it is an attempt to do the opposite 
<tjaalton> I don't see new users running dpkg-reconfigure
<komputes> call up Canonical tech support and ask them what to do
<komputes> it's the FIRST thing they learn
<tjaalton> we've come this far without any public outcry, so I don't think it's _that_ common
<komputes> by the way "fix the bugs" is not in a user's hands as a SOLUTION
<tjaalton> I didn't mean it like that
<tjaalton> but generally
<komputes> tjaalton: you don't realize but this, ME, here telling you this as well as the people of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735118
<komputes> 467 VIEWS in 24 HRS - that shows there is an issue
<seb128_> views are not a good indicator
<komputes> seb128_: read the posts, thats a good indicator
<seb128_> not really sure
<komputes> seb128_: did you read the thread?
<seb128_> forum tend to be verbose and have users who complains between them
<tjaalton> apparently metacity compositing is nearly as critical
<komputes> seb128_: go on now read it, it's important
<seb128_> komputes: you will not get a topic where people will not complain
<seb128_> you can try with any change from this cycle
<seb128_> or any other cycle
<komputes> seb128_: I have many times
<seb128_> you will always have some users ranting
<komputes> seb128_: when users talk developers should listen - i agree the rant about nvidia crap is BS, but it's a good use case, everyone on there is saying bring back the capabilities found in gutsy when running dpkg-reconfigure
<bryce> most of the complaints I've seen have been about problems that are long since fixed
<seb128_> komputes: users complains about everything, you can't listen to so much noise
<komputes> ok, let me ask you guys a question, what is the benefit of doing it your way?
<bryce> komputes: seriously, we were dealing with many more bugs where the old system mis-configured things, than now
<bryce> komputes: and dpkg-reconfigure was always hated when we recommended it.  People always would moan, "This should be autoconfigured, you can't expect a new user to know to run a command line tool to make their xorg work, this isn't a good solution."
<seb128_> komputes: the thing is that your threads will get the complains for the nnn people who have issues due to the changes but will not get good comments for the several*nnn users for who things are working better
<bryce> so, we listen and focus our efforts into fixing the actual bugs.
<komputes> totally agree, it should be autoconfigured, but the manual config should not be sacrificed for it
<seb128_> komputes: so you can always say "look those users are ranting", but you just didn't notice the magnitude change or looked at who was complaining before
<tjaalton> komputes: btw, try Fedora9, it doesn't even list the device section on the xorg.conf anymore :)
<bryce> in a way it's better to have the complaints NOW, and work through the bugs and get the autoconfiguration solidified, than to rely on workarounds that just hide the issues so users don't bother reporting them
<komputes> bryce: I fear the autoconfiguration will not (for a long time) be solid, but let's talk in a year
<komputes> bryce: but you do realize that a user who does not see the login screen/live cd will most likely give up and not manually reconfigure xorg.conf to be able to log a bug about fixing his video driver autodetection
<seb128_> komputes: you realise that those users will not like go on a command line run dpkg-reconfigure either, right?
<seb128_> s/like/likely
<komputes> seb128_: they will
<seb128_> some power users will
<komputes> many many will
<seb128_> but most of the what we call users won't
<komputes> where xorg.conf make reference to another document where the xorg configuration is kept
<seb128_> your many many is small magnitude of power users
<seb128_> no win user I know will use a command line if I give an ubuntu cd to try
<seb128_> either it works or ubuntu lose anyay
<seb128_> anyway
<seb128_> no normal non technical user is wanting to go on a command line to fix things
<seb128_> and technical users will adapt to new ways to get things working
<tjaalton> like, man xorg.conf
<komputes> I have been reading xorg.conf documentation for a while now, I was not able to determine where xorg.conf stores the configuration for a "Configured Device"
<jcristau> what does "configured device" mean?
<komputes> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<komputes> it says: "Configured Video Device" instead of the refular intel, pci 1:00. resolutions etc
<komputes> jcristau: I agree with you, what does that mean? and what document does it make reference to for the configuration?
<jcristau> my xorg.conf doesn't say anything like that :)
<komputes> jcristau: using hardy?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> sid :)
<komputes> well the change hasn't taken place
<bryce> komputes: jcristau is a debian X developer ;-)
<komputes> upgrade and suffer the consequence of being hidden all that yummy information
<bryce> komputes: jcristau already is using this new approach.  It's been standard in debian for some time now.
<tjaalton> komputes: have you actually filed a bug about your issue?
<komputes> bryce: well jcristau xorg.conf hides the details of a device from the user and only shows "configured video device"
<komputes> tjaalton: hasn't been touched, it's like polio
<tjaalton> komputes: oh it's that one.. well, it's not surprising when you don't specify the package
<komputes> anhow, I'm going home, it was nice talking to you boys. If you find out where xorg.conf keeps the data for the "Configured Video Device" (and no I did not see that in the manual) please respond to me on the forums/IRC
<jcristau> i don't understand the question...
<jcristau> what "data" you're talking about, in particular
<tjaalton> komputes: I'll reply to the bug, hope you do the same
<komputes> driver, resolution and the such
<komputes> tjaalton: no need a new general bug is being created, will update you when it's done
<tjaalton> the server detects your intel just fine
<komputes> tjaalton: yes, it detects, where does it STORE it
<tjaalton> komputes: so I'll mark this one as invalid? (203940)
<komputes> used to be xorg.conf
<tjaalton> why do you insist on having it on the conf?
<komputes> NOW it is _______________fill the blank____________
<komputes> i don't, just tell me where it store that info?
<seb128> why does it need to store it?
<jcristau> komputes: it doesn't store it anywhere
<seb128> you have too look at the configuration every time anyway since it can change
<tjaalton> only drivers that need it are the proprietary blobs, since the xserver can't (yet) decide which driver to load, open or blob
<jcristau> komputes: when it starts up, it scans your pci bus for graphics cards, and loads the appropriate driver
<komputes> so there is no config file any longer?
<jcristau> and then there's communication between the driver and the monitor to find out which modes are supported
<bryce> komputes: Xorg usually runs fine with no xorg.conf at all
<jcristau> so you can force stuff in the config file if you want, but you don't have to
<komputes> jcristau: i understand, since i've done that.
<komputes> jcristau: but you are telling me that there is NO config file by default, it auto detects the video card every reboot?
<jcristau> everytime the X server starts, yes
<jcristau> which is the only sane thing to do
<komputes> that is why it says "Configured Video Device" ok, that makes sense
<jcristau> there's no reason that knowledge should be stored on disk, since you can swap video cards, monitors, ...
<komputes> what would it take to make the code from the previous version of dpkg-reconfigure and make it a stand-alone xorg.conf configuration tool
<komputes> jcristau: yes i see
<jcristau> the script behind dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a horrible mess, you don't want to look at that
<tjaalton> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst, there
<tjaalton> and this is the cut down version
<tjaalton> (on hardy)
<bryce> the infamous 3000 line bash script ;-)
<bryce> "...of death"
<tjaalton> now it's only 1911 lines
<jcristau> to be fair 900 of those is xsfbs.sh, which is a library of shell functions
<tjaalton> yeah
<komputes> thats about how many users will be PO'd, anyhoo, talk to you all later, tjaalton i'll contact you when the full bug report is finalized.
<tjaalton> komputes: but what about 203940?
<komputes> tjaalton: ignore
<tjaalton> k, closing it
<komputes> tjaalton: not yet. still working on it, just ignore
<tjaalton> komputes: just use that bug id
<komputes> tjaalton: patience, I will contact you with details tomorrow 203940 is for hardware certification to close
<tjaalton> there were no subscribers other than you
<komputes> tjaalton: look at the tag hwct, that's harware certification's bug - use 207209 created by a member on the thread, we will all be posting to that
<komputes> please do not touch 203940
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> as you wish
<tjaalton> hopefully only nvidia-owners will be posting to 207209
<komputes> tjaalton: many thanks, it will be my mission to convince you over the next 29 days that the reconfiguration tool is essential to an ubuntero
<tjaalton> the nv driver doesn't list all the devices
<komputes> tjaalton: ok i'm make another one tomorow to make you happy
<tjaalton> komputes: well, I'm not going to spend any effort on that
<tjaalton> but you may
<komputes> tjaalton: i know, i know
<tjaalton> I happen to have a machine with GF7050 PV built in, and it uses vesa since -nv doesn't list it as supported. there are others too
<bryce> tjaalton: btw UME sent me a small mesa patch from tungsten.  I'm going to take a deeper look at it, but on my first glance it looked innocuous enough that maybe we could include it in Hardy's mesa.
<ubotu> New bug: #207409 in xorg (main) "[HARDY] xserver-xorg does not auto-configure correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207409
<tjaalton> bryce: sure
<tjaalton> whee, -nv segfaults when added the pci-id of the GF7050PV to the driver
<tjaalton> ah, filed upstream
<komputes> tjaalton: ok, finally, the general bug is 207409
<komputes> night
<bryce> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/res/613938518.html
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> found out the reason why bug 207209 is a regression from previous releases
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207209 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "{Hardy} Xorg not loading "nv" driver" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207209
<bryce> hmm, is it just me or are there more nv bug reports than usual lately?
<tjaalton> 22 pci-id's are listed in a different table where the nv.ids is parsed from
<ubotu> New bug: #207428 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "GF 7050 not supported" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207428
<tjaalton> heh, this could be the reason
<bryce> whoops, ouch
<tjaalton> there is NVKnownChipsets where the most are, and NVIsSupported
<tjaalton> what a mess..
<bryce> there we go, I've fixed komputes' bug :-)
<bryce> tjaalton: ouch, what do you think happened?  Did upstream drop support for those, or is it just a goof?
<tjaalton> bryce: no, david just forgot to add the other table to the list
<bryce> ahh
<tjaalton> or something like that
<tjaalton> I've milestoned that bug
<bryce> tjaalton: need me to look at that one?  Take it that it just needs a bit of C hacking to paste things together?
<tjaalton> bryce: it's actually just awk & sed
<tjaalton> and I get different results when ran the command by hand
<tjaalton> uh, bog
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-27
<ubotu> New bug: #197121 in xorg (main) "touchpad buttons almost automatically double-clicks, can't click " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197121
<ubotu> New bug: #149836 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "cannot purge config files for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149836
<tjaalton> k, night everyone ->
<bryce> cya
<ubotu> New bug: #207489 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 195767)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207489
<ubotu> New bug: #30488 in gdm (main) "GDM Display refuses to initialize with ATi Card" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30488
<bryce> tjaalton: here's a package for the mesa patch - http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/mesa_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu3.dsc
<bryce> tjaalton: I tested that it builds, but didn't install or boot it, but looking at the patch it seems pretty safe
<bryce> tjaalton: if it looks good to you too, go ahead and upload
 * bryce afk's to do wedding stuff
<ubotu> New bug: #43710 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "nvidia card: hangs on start gdm if a second monitor on DVI-I is present" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43710
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, I'll have a look
<ubotu> New bug: #207577 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller SDL graphics corrupt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207577
<ubotu> New bug: #207881 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[Gutsy, Hardy] Black screen with mouse pointer on i830, intel driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207881
 * bryce is core-dev :-)
<tjaalton> woohoo!
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, did you see any issues with that mesa patch?
<tjaalton> bryce: did you try to apply it?
<tjaalton> seems to conflict with 04
<tjaalton> uh
<bryce> hrm, yeah I applied and built it... weird
<tjaalton> sorry
<tjaalton> my mistake
<tjaalton> upstream has dropped i915 in favor of i915tex :)
<tjaalton> so it seem strange that this patch does the opposite
<tjaalton> not that i915tex is currently used much
<tjaalton> the build fails on lpia?
<bryce> unfortunately I did not get an explanation about the changes
<bryce> intel filters out all changelog info from tungsten graphics before they give it to me
<tjaalton> we don't use configs/defaults, but configs/debian-dri-default which already sets the correct dirs
<tjaalton> so I don't see why this patch is needed :)
<bryce> hrm, I'll push back then
<tjaalton> debian-dri-default has DRI_DIRS as well
<tjaalton> bryce: maybe the intel dudes have been compiling the pristine source and not the package
<bryce> probably
<mario_limonciell> hey bryce i had somethign come up today that i wanted to ask you about.  Traditionally if some hardware isn't working with VESA, is it the responsibility of the proprietary vendors for that hardware (AMD/NVIDIA) to get VESA fixed usually, or the community?
<mario_limonciell> or at least historically who takes that up?
<jcristau> mario_limonciell: not the vendors
<tjaalton> mario_limonciell: you have some ati board which doesn't work in beta?
<mario_limonciell> yeah we do
<tjaalton> check the latest vesa
<tjaalton> uploaded on Tuesday
<mario_limonciell> as in git tree latest?
<bryce> mario_limonciell: benc and I have brought that up with ATI the last few weeks
<tjaalton> no, the package
<mario_limonciell> tjaalton, alright will do
<mario_limonciell> bryce, so the thing is though, if its VBIOS, then it "is" their fault since they are the ones writing the VBIOS
<tjaalton> "work around broken ati BIOSes" :)
<mario_limonciell> so it's a matter of pointing the right finger 
<bryce> mario_limonciell: if that new version still doesn't work, pass me the lp id and I'll bring it up with ati at our next meeting.
<tjaalton> on your forehead :)
<mario_limonciell> bryce, would you mind if we jumped on the call now too when you do now that the 3-way NDA is in place and all?
<bryce> the 3-way NDA is in place now, so I think you'd need to be party to that to be on the call, but I can see.  I imagine they might be open to having a non-NDA portion of the call or something
<mario_limonciell> bryce, when i'm saying "we", i'm meaning myself and Amit (rep Dell)
<bryce> mario_limonciell: but probably best would be to have a LP bug I can pass to them.
<bryce> mario_limonciell: ah - in that case can you or Amit contact Luugi Marsan directly to get an invite?
<mario_limonciell> bryce, Amit was going to send them a note first off, and dependign on the outcome, i'll see if he wanted to jump on the call
<bryce> ok
<mario_limonciell> thanks :)
<jcristau> tjaalton: hmm, do i want to steal your vesa patches? :)
<bryce> heh, but I didn't do anything ;-)
<tjaalton> jcristau: you probably do, don't tell ajax ;)
<mario_limonciell> ah well that's a pleasant surprise tjaalton.  vesa does work with the latest upload :)
<mario_limonciell> thanks a bunch
<tjaalton> cool :)
<tjaalton> duh, dpkg-genchanges -v segfaults
<mario_limonciell> still, this will be something to engage them over in the future, so that workarounds like the one in place here don't have to be necessary
<mario_limonciell> but good enough for now
<bryce> tjaalton: huh, response from TG is that i915tex is obsolete
<bryce> tjaalton: but they agreed the path change is not necessary
<tjaalton> ok, maybe upstream has merged the stuff with i915 in mesa git master
<tjaalton> dunno
<jcristau> i915 and i915tex were merged iirc
<bryce> so what's the newly merged thing named now?  i915 or i915tex?
<tjaalton> it's i915
<tjaalton> "Move i915tex driver into place as just i915.
<bryce> ok, so, then the mesa patch is correct?
<tjaalton> no, that's mesa master
<tjaalton> we have 7.0.x
<tjaalton> the patch is irrelevant, since configs/default is not used by our package :)
<tjaalton> the path is already correct, and I doubt it matters much if there's an extra .so
<bryce> well, sounds like they agree for configs/default, but the question remains for the change to configs/linux-dri in removing i915tex
<jcristau> i915tex is only used with Option "Legacy3D" "false"
<tjaalton> bryce: debian-dri-default overrides it
<Ng> hmm, X is being slow again
<Ng> but logs indicate the greedy migration is enabled
<tjaalton> there have been no updates either
<tjaalton> anyway, getting late.. night!
<bryce> night
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-28
<bryce> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_gui_randr&num=1
<tjaalton> sweet
<bryce> hey, tjaalton I don't remember if I showed you this already - http://bryceharrington.org/files/bisect.html
<bryce> (prototype)
<tjaalton> mm, looks useful
<bryce> yeah, in analyzing bug upstreaming, I've noticed that much of the time upstream asks the user to do a git bisect
<bryce> the vast majority of our users will go %-} at that point
<bryce> so this is intended to make git bisecting user friendly for them
<bryce> I've got like 90% of the scripting done to generate that page, and to generate the packages
<bryce> unfortunately ppa is proving to be uncooperative.
<bryce> anyway, once it's online I hope this will become a useful tool for us
<tjaalton> will you make the commit-id's as links to the git commit?
<bryce> I've got it committed in with tormod's packaging tools - https://code.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools
<bryce> sure - in fact I wanted to bring this to your attention to gather suggestions like that
<bryce> also, to cut down on the number of packages, I'm only listing every 8th commit.  If you think it'd be better to list more (or less), that'd be good to know
<tjaalton> so you'll plan on making a package for every visible commit?
<bryce> at this point I'm thinking every 8th commit
<tjaalton> but the page shows every commit?
<bryce> no, there are 7 "hidden" commits between each line
<tjaalton> ah ok
<bryce> I guess that's not clear enough
<tjaalton> in that case it's probably not worth it to make the visible ones as links
<bryce> c.f. to http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel.git;a=shortlog
<bryce> would it be better to have every single commit?  I worry it might be too much disk space in the ppa
<tjaalton> probably not, but maybe have a way to show the hidden commits between packaged versions?
<tjaalton> then it might be easier to find the broken commit
<bryce> true
<bryce> yeah I plan to apply hefty javascript on top to help hide unnecessary clutter
<bryce> some day
<tjaalton> :P
<bryce> first I must bend PPA to my will
<bryce> so far the only way I can get it to accept my packages is to up the epoch to 3:
<bryce> it won't accept packages that are "older" than what's currently in main
<bryce> which seems silly but anyway.
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryce> bleah, some day I need to go through and close out all those displayconfig-gtk bugs
<bryce> seb128: btw, 203897/204447 has a fix that's ready to upload
<seb128> bug #203897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203897 in control-center "monitor resolution panel won't fit on 640x480 screen" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203897
<seb128> bug #204447
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204447 in gnome-control-center "Display capplet's border is too big" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204447
<seb128> bryce: the current hardy version already has those no?
<seb128> bryce: it didn't get autoclosing because the bug is on control-center instead of gnome-control-center which is the new naming
<bryce> oh, ah
<bryce> ok, then I'll close those two
<seb128> bryce: anything else which was waiting for upload while I'm in a sponsoring sprint? ;-)
<seb128> bryce: thanks
<bryce> no, the only other one is bug 203612, but I think I can take care of that one myself now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203612 in displayconfig-gtk "Screens and Graphics menu item in wrong section" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203612
<bryce> oh, and I'm also waiting on feedback from you for 199960.  I can easily make a patch to check for Xgl if you like.  
<bryce> I've no problem telling Xgl users that they're smoking crack though.
<seb128> well, what doesn't work on xgl?
<seb128> shouldn't the gnome-desktop upload I sponsored yesterday which traps the xerror fix the crash there?
<bryce> I gather xrandr 1.2 isn't implemented (properly?) on xgl
<seb128> or that's another call having the issue?
<bryce> yeah it may.  I suspect we now have some redundant checks going on
<seb128> let's see if that does the trick
<seb128> I'm not in a hurry to fix xgl anyway
<seb128> that's an universe thing and not supported
<bryce> heh, you seem to have about as high of an opinion of xgl as I
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> the good thing is that many of those users reported that they removed xgl
<bryce> yup
<seb128> and that compiz still works correctly on normal xorg and aiglx
<tjaalton> bryce: aren't you a core-dev now? use the power! :)
<bryce> tjaalton: yeah like I said I think I can take care of it now ;-)
<seb128> oh, you are?
<seb128> congrats!
<bryce> thanks :-)
<tjaalton> bryce: also, since I've been slacking with sponsoring lately, you can upload intel/displayconfig-gtk etc you have pending :)
<bryce> thanks I will, although the only remaining pending uploads had some problems in testing I need to look into
<bryce> ok, night.
<tjaalton> night
<tjaalton> I'll upload nv later today
<ubotu> New bug: #208224 in xorg-server (main) "[hardy] right ctrl key does nothing (french layout)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208224
<ubotu> New bug: #208193 in xorg-server (main) "ATI 9200 fast users switching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208193
<ubotu> New bug: #208259 in pm-utils (restricted) "Ubuntu 8.04 don't resume from hibernate with nvidia GPU's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208259
<ubotu> New bug: #208247 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new crashes when using rt kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208247
<bryce> ok well looks like ppa doesn't allow having multiple versions of a given package
<ubotu> New bug: #208368 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "fgl_glxgears crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208368
<ubotu> New bug: #208353 in xorg-server (main) "{xorg-driver-fglrx} where is it on Ubuntu Hardy Heron (pre-release)????" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208353
<ubotu> New bug: #208438 in xkeyboard-config (main) "compose doesn't work in console, br-dvorak " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208438
<ubotu> New bug: #208486 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "brighness controll with x3100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208486
<tjaalton> bryce: yep, they should be hosted somewhere else
<bryce> yeah I'm setting up builds locally and will push to my people.ubuntu.com account.  *shrug*
<bryce> I think if I push only the debs, and don't put up debug packages, it shouldn't occupy too much space
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-29
<bryce> tjaalton: partway there http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/bisect/
<ubotu> New bug: #208601 in xorg (main) "xorg does not detect my Nokia 447v monitor correctly, hence displays a lower resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208601
<ubotu> New bug: #208614 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "libgl symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208614
<ubotu> New bug: #196574 in xserver-xorg-driver-via (universe) "Wine crashes Ubuntu 7.10 instantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196574
<ubotu> New bug: #208620 in xorg (main) "8.04 beta: GeForce4 Ti 4200 + Dell M993c = low resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208620
<ubotu> New bug: #205568 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox 3 beta crashes accessing web page (dup-of: 205599)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205568
<bryce> http://dvlabs.tippingpoint.com/blog/2008/03/28/pwn-to-own-final-day-and-wrap-up
<bryce> "So at the end of the last day of the contest, only the Sony VAIO laptop
<bryce> running Ubuntu was left standing."
<ubotu> New bug: #208633 in xorg (main) "PenPartner is not touch sensitive in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208633
<tjaalton> bryce: yay, looking good
<ubotu> New bug: #208676 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "atheros AR5006EG not working in 2.6.24-12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208676
<ubotu> New bug: #208706 in xorg (main) "K8M890 display doesnt work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208706
<ubotu> New bug: #208718 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new driver displays white screen of death" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208718
<tjaalton> new wacom-tools uploaded
<tjaalton> and hopefully ack'ed by the RM
<tjaalton> needed some hacks to the makefile.in's.. bloody builddir
<ubotu> New bug: #208745 in xft (main) "Patch: allow "embeddedbitmap" property in fontconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208745
<ubotu> New bug: #185544 in ubuntu "OLD transitional packages still required (dup-of: 73082)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185544
<tjaalton_> testing tjaalton :)
<tjaalton_> tjaalton: foobar
<tjaalton_> right, changing the client ->
<tjaalton> need to fix highlighting
<ubotu> New bug: #208882 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Image not view, black rectangle (dup-of: 182038)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208882
<ubotu> New bug: #208899 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashes drawing complex geometries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208899
<ubotu> New bug: #208909 in wacom-tools (main) "wrong files in xserver-xorg-input-wacom: wacom_drv.o " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208909
<ubotu> New bug: #208926 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "No console text with GeForce 6150 and vga=0x307 after X start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208926
<ubotu> New bug: #208030 in xorg-server (main) "TrueType fonts don't appear in xfontsel." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208030
<ubotu> New bug: #205085 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Hardy beta] Graphical glitches after resolution change with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205085
<ubotu> New bug: #209014 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "System Freeze after installation nVdia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209014
<ubotu> New bug: #199502 in xorg (main) "[hardy][regression] "Access IBM"/"ThinkVantage" keys not working (KEY_PROG1 ignored by X)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199502
#ubuntu-x 2008-03-30
<ubotu> New bug: #68594 in wine "No cyrillic input in apps under wine. " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68594
<pwnguin> tjaalton: i hate to be a downer, but i think that wacom upload's broke
<ubotu> New bug: #208754 in madwifi-tools (restricted) "Upgrade madwifi tarball to 0.9.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208754
<tjaalton> pwnguin: which one?
<tjaalton> ok, fixing
<ubotu> New bug: #162787 in ubuntu "ASUS Laptop function key inop (dup-of: 78594)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162787
<pwnguin> tjaalton: works great now. danke
<bryce> heya guys
<tjaalton> hi bryce
<bryce> taking a break from taxes and wedding preps
<pwnguin> is there a document i should read on xorg.conf in this modern autoconf era?
<bryce> fun fun
<bryce> pwnguin: not that I know of.  Basically we're following the "less is more" mantra these days
<bryce> pwnguin: how're things?  Haven't talked with you in a while. :-)
<pwnguin> decent
<pwnguin> i keep sleeping wierder and wierder hours
<bryce> hehe :-)
<bryce> my fiancee says the same of me
<pwnguin> i have an older xorg.conf file
<tjaalton> pwnguin: could you check the remaining wacom bugs if they still apply with current hardy?
<pwnguin> tj i have been
<pwnguin> any in particular you want me to see?
<bryce> pwnguin: ATI?  IIRC?
<pwnguin> nvidia
<bryce> ah
<pwnguin> its the tablet that's tricky
<tjaalton> pwnguin: 200148 for instance
<bryce> I just bought 2 new nvidia gfx cards.  Haven't started testing yet tho
<pwnguin> tjaalton: i've never seen that. ever. i get a different behvior
 * pwnguin notes that he runs nouveau
<pwnguin> but when i do run the blob, i get an equally unsatisfactory scaling problem: the wacom pad spans both screens
<pwnguin>     Option         "Twinview" "horizontal"
<pwnguin> thats in the wacom section =/
<tjaalton> pwnguin: ok, I'll just ping them then
<tjaalton> hmh, I wonder if the driver manager could detect if there's a wacom present and if yes, propose to enable it and add the entries in xorg.conf
<pwnguin> usb or serial?
<tjaalton> are serial devices autodetected?
<tjaalton> by udev
<pwnguin> i recall a setserial requirement for mine
<tjaalton> and are those available anymore? I mean the new ones should be usb right?
<pwnguin> well, here's where it gets fun
<pwnguin> tabletPCs still exist
<pwnguin> we held an installfest and the CIS admin showed up excited about a pair of new toshibas he got in
<pwnguin> i think they're still serial
<pwnguin> the removable kind are probably all usb now
<tjaalton> but are the tabletpc's wacom or elographics or..?
<tjaalton> there once was support for some tablet (elographics)
<pwnguin> most are wacoms?
<pwnguin> mine is
<tjaalton> ok
<pwnguin> but i went looking specifically for wacom since i knew it was supported ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #207709 in xbacklight (universe) "Can't control backlight on Intels GM965 with neither xbacklight nor gnome-power-manager (dup-of: 176888)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207709
<pwnguin> ok, so ive been hunting down a xournal bug, and it's leading me to xorg versions
<pwnguin> Note: version 0.7.9-8 of linuxwacom includes a test at configure-time to
<pwnguin> determine whether to degrade resolution or not depending on the X server
<pwnguin> version (according to the source code, the issue in the X server has been
<pwnguin> fixed in version 1.4.99.2)
<pwnguin> doh, bad paste
<pwnguin> i cant tell from the changelogs, is that in hardy?
<tjaalton> pwnguin: yes, that's the new version
<tjaalton> pulling fixes for xorg-server
<ubotu> New bug: #208278 in firefox (universe) "[Hardy]Firefox does not show image completly (dup-of: 182038)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208278
<ubotu> New bug: #44169 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "no multimedia keys when using evdev with mouse" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44169
<ubotu> New bug: #209335 in xorg (main) "mx duo mouse contaminated with media player that never exits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209335
<ubotu> New bug: #209333 in xorg (main) "mx duo mouse contaminated with media player that never exits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209333
<ubotu> New bug: #209354 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Open GL applications crash X server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209354
<soren> 7win 5
<soren> Yeah, that'll work :(
<ubotu> New bug: #209360 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (universe) "[hardy] No valid modes found in hardy 8.04 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209360
<ubotu> New bug: #208977 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X3100 out of Blacklist, but work only mesa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208977
<ubotu> New bug: #209430 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Graphical anomalies in Urban Terror on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209430
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-23
<superm1> bryce, ping.  i've been suddenly seeing a few bugs getting reported with mythfrontend shooting out BadMatch and RenderBadPicture on AMD & NV open source drivers.  Intel & closed drivers appear to be fine.  i was hoping you might have some pointers to how to really debug these?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/341898/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341898 in mythtv "Mythtv frontend does not display any fonts" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> superm1: that's a client/server protocol communication error, that indicates a bad parameter was passed (Picture), so you could use xtrace (or xscope or xmond) to analyze the traffic between client and server
<bryce> the error could either be that the API has changed (unlikely), or that something in those drivers or the xserver is generating invalid (NULL?) values for that parameter for some reason
<superm1> bryce, has there been any major changes in the protocols that a QT application such as myth should be changing to reflect?
<superm1> since posting that ping someone reported that it failed in VirtualBox too, so i'm guessing vesa is also affected
<superm1> i'll see about using some of those tools to look at the traffic between the client and server then, thanks
<bryce> well, -nv has not changed significantly, and -vesa certainly hasn't
<bryce> so if it is being seen as a regression with those two drivers, I'd tend to suspect xserver or one of its libs instead
<superm1> yeah i had thought that too, perhaps the closed drivers were diverting one of the libs that changed or something so they weren't affected, but Intel working confused me;
<superm1> yeah it's definitely outside of mythtv code.  it's coming in calls for QT to show() it's widgets.  i'd suspect this is going to crop up in other apps that use QT3 too then?
<RAOF> tjaalton: Oh.  The reason libdrm-dev only depends on libdrm-nouveau1 on x86 is a thinko; that qualifier should be dropped.  Urgh.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> jcristau: I was just chatting with geser about the x11proto-xext-dev / libxi-dev thing - do you know if upstream is aware of it and thinking of a better solution to it?
<dholbach> (debian bug 499858)
<ubottu> Debian bug 499858 in x11proto-xext-dev "x11proto-xext-dev: Missing libxi-dev dependency" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/499858
<jcristau> dholbach: dunno.  how many packages are affected?
<jcristau> dholbach: actually... apps that want to include XTest.h probably use libxtst, so libxtst-dev Depends: libxi-dev would seem to make sense.
<dholbach> jcristau: I'm not an X expert - far from it - but libxtst-dev does not include XTest.h
<jcristau> dholbach: XTest.h provides the prototypes for libXtst
<dholbach> jcristau: just trying to find out how many packages there are - libfakekey is another candidate
<jcristau> also build-deps on libxtst-dev
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> jcristau: libxtst would still need to workaround it though, but I'll try to collect some more data
<dholbach> jcristau: this is what I found using a very unscientific method: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135963/
<dholbach> my gut feeling says there's lots more :-/
<dholbach> making libxtst-dev Depends on libxi-dev would fix most of them, I guess
<jcristau> ratpoison has a libxtst-dev b-dep
<jcristau> so i think you should go for that
<dholbach> jcristau: you're right - I overlooked it
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> jcristau: I'll talk to bryce about it - thanks a bunch!
<jcristau> np
<jcristau> sorry i didn't think of that solution earlier..
<dholbach> jcristau: don't worry - you guys do fantastic work anyway :-)
<dholbach> jcristau: are you going to do it in Debian too?
<dholbach> (libxtst build-depends on libxi-dev, lixtst-dev depends on libxi-dev)
<dholbach> in that case we should be able to sync the package :-)
<jcristau> XInput.h is in x11proto-input-dev in debian still
<dholbach> ahhh!
<jcristau> i suppose we could do that change anyway, but..
<dholbach> ok, in that case, I'll just upload it and let bryce fix whatever needs fixing after the release :)
<dholbach> jcristau: I just stumbled across it when I sponsoring a few bugfixes :)
<jcristau> yeah i'm surprised this didn't come up earlier
<dholbach> same here
<tjaalton> it was moved in intrepid because of the input-properties changes, but then upstream moved it back for XI 1.5
<dholbach> we should have more regular rebuild tests, if you ask me :)
<tjaalton> so we're just waiting for XI2 and things should be in sync again :)
<dholbach> tjaalton: I'll upload the workaround in a bit, just FYI
<tjaalton> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> ok my friends - that was it from me - take care :-)
<bryce> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Goodbye-Ubuntu-7-10-107519.shtml
<bryce> I'm going to go ahead and unsub us from lrm-2.6.22 at this point, even though it's a few more weeks until 7.10 is officially unsupported.
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-24
<superm1> so i'm having a hard time making sense of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bisecting . whenever i try to operate off of one of the "ubuntu" branches, as soon as i put in the good and bad commits, debian/ disappears 
<superm1> so i could no longer run debuild etc
<superm1> is that the intended behavior?  
<tjaalton> bryce: mesa 7.4 is the stable release, 7.3 was a devel snapshot :)
<DarknessssenkraD> Hi, I have a question, can I enable UXA on intrepid ibex?
<RAOF> DarknessssenkraD: Yes.
<RAOF> DarknessssenkraD: Sorry, I should read the actual question.  No :)
<DarknessssenkraD> ok now I'm confused :P
<DarknessssenkraD> so I can't :( ?
<RAOF> That's right.  You can't.  I was thinking of Jaunty.
<RAOF> Both the X driver and the kernel modules are too old to do that in Intrepid.
<tjaalton> bryce: I've got a new wacom-tools (0.8.2.2) with the fedora patches to support proper hotplug (with all the devices, not just stylus). will test next
<bryce> tjaalton: ok
<tjaalton> according to the fdi file it should support serial devices too
<bryce> nice
<bryce> regarding mesa, I don't have an issue going to 7.4 if you'd like, but it should probably go in post-beta
<tjaalton> of course
<tjaalton> about the strange crasher with intel.. the backtrace mdz got had something about libdbus-1.. I wonder if --enable-config-dbus broke something
<tjaalton> at least it's pretty much unmaintained upstream
<tjaalton> and enabled only because of the wacom daemon which is not in the archive
<tjaalton> (by Alexia)
 * bryce nods
<bryce> well, time for bed... got the desktop meeting in 6.5 hrs.  night.
<tjaalton> night
<tjaalton> wacom hotplug works, but my device still gets the "usbParse: Exceeded channel count" errors, and the cursor doesn't move
<tjaalton> need to revert one change
 * Ng hopes we can find and fix that intel crasher
<seb128> what crasher?
<Ng> LP #328035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast) for xf86Wakeup() call" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<seb128> I don't get this one
<Ng> (bryce and tjaalton had a quick chat about it a while ago, I was just chiming in because it's annoying me, but I don't have anything useful to add, unfortunately ;)
<seb128> but my box completely freezes on xorg session switches sometimes
<seb128> which is really annoying
<seb128> can't use guest session or user switch since jaunty
<Ng> erk
<Ng> I rarely use either. lemmie try Guest...
<tjaalton> seb128: which driver? that happens with nvidia here
<seb128> intel
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> intel 965 card on a d630 laptop config
<tjaalton> I'll try to reproduce on mine
<Ng> well that didn't go well
<Ng> guest session started ok, but the brightness was minimal and I couldn't change it (the notifications appeared, but nothing happened). logged out of the guest session and the screen stayed black, changing VT made no difference (I think because it just wasn't changing, or the chip was so wedged that it couldn't draw anything). sysrq s and u produced disk activity, but b did nothing
<tjaalton> seb128: about user switch: here going back to the original user exits/crashes the second session
<seb128> Ng: that seems similar to the issue I'm having there
<seb128> tjaalton: I don't get that one
 * Ng just dropped xorg-edgers PPA in and while I haven't had time to burn it in, so far having a slightly newer driver and UXA has fixed the most conspicuous problems I was having. Hardly a good solution this close to release though :/
<tjaalton> Ng: can't seem to reproduce the crash with the non-dbus xserver
<Ng> tjaalton: interesting, although do you have a reliable test case? it seems to be something that happens sometimes and often only when suspended for some time
<tjaalton> no test case, just suspended a number of times
<tjaalton> I'll let it sleep for a while now
<tjaalton> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<tjaalton> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common
<tjaalton> run-parts: /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10
<tjaalton> Failed to process /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic.postinst line 110.
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> mvo: hey, you have ideas why that ^^ happens? here's the more complete output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136835/
<bryce> morning
<tjaalton> howdy
<tjaalton> so, the new wacom package works properly with hotplug
<tjaalton> had to revert one change in 0.8.2.2 though
<bryce> Ng: that crash happens because of a bug in the log timestamping code
<bryce> Ng: going to disable it asap
<tjaalton> heh
<Ng> bryce: yeah, I saw the bug mail. very happy that's been identified :)
<tjaalton> hope it fixes my issues as well
<Ng> although quite how time manages to go backwards while suspended.... *shrug*
<bryce> tjaalton: you've had it too?
<tjaalton> bryce: not necessarily the same, hard to say
<bryce> there's enough bugs in -intel to go around, so maybe you have your own
<tjaalton> hmm, blinking cursor on resume
<tjaalton> last time I docked it when this happened, and the kernel crashed
<mvo> tjaalton: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10 - what happens if you run this manually?
<mvo> tjaalton: without the run-parts?
<mvo> tjaalton: eh, nevermind
<tjaalton> mvo: :)
<mvo> tjaalton: is that from a bugreport or do you get it on your system? it looks like the nvidia-common debconf tempalte got not registered with debconf for some reason
<superm1> of maybe debconf corruption
<superm1> wasn't there a report from stgraber that there was corruption on a fresh install somehow too?
<tjaalton> mvo: on my server yes
<mvo> yep, corruption is quite possible as well
<tjaalton> installed yesterday
<stgraber> yeah, there was a bug with debconf corrupting the template
<superm1> bug 347648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347648 in debconf "Jaunty oem installer doesn't get run after reboot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347648
<stgraber> it's been fixed by colin last night
<tjaalton> oh, ok
<superm1> so there is some benefit that i see all ~ubuntu-installer bugs :).  i thought i saw that fly by
<tjaalton> heh :)
<tjaalton> I get them too, but rarely have time to look at them
<tjaalton> I'll reinstall it tomorrow anyway, so if it works then it's ok
<tjaalton> bryce: mind pushing the xserver changes to git for easier review?
<tormod> and please upload one of my patches for bug 328035 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xorg-server "X server crash: *** glibc detected *** free(): in valid next size (fast)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<bryce> tjaalton: sure
<tjaalton> thanks :)
<bryce> done
<bryce> tormod: got it - https://edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/ppa
<bryce> tjaalton: probably too late now for -beta
<tjaalton> bryce: no worries
<tormod> bryce: I looked at the code and it seems to overflow the buffer after (ahem) 28 hours
<bryce> tormod: O_o
<tormod> 28 hours uptime should be enough for everyone :)
 * tormod wears a brown paperbag
<bryce> tormod: how do we not get tons of bug reports about that??
<bryce> you know, I've not seen crashes at 28 hrs on my machines
<tormod> that is one question I have - I guess small overflows 1-3 byte won't matter in many cases
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> well, overflow doesn't always result in crashes
<tormod> because of word alignment etc
<bryce> right
<tormod> the second question I have is how could Matt get such a big negative number as a time delta?
<bryce> anyway, I guess I can say my gut was right that we should have excluded the patch for -beta
<tormod> yes, absolutely. and your initial analysis in the bug report was correct. I only saw it today.
<tormod> is it not worthy a BFe?
<bryce> I think it's worth it, just that cd's are already being spun...
<tormod> I wonder if it would resolve a number of "random" crashes after resume
<bryce> heh
<bryce> <bryyce> tormod has done some additional analysis and sees that there is a stack corruption after 28 hours with this patch
<bryce>  I'm kicking myself for not pulling it out earlier.  I bet a number of our "random crashes" we've gotten lately have been an outcome of this patch
<bryce> tormod: I had the same thought at the same time as you ;-)
<tormod> Matt's time delta was -1009303149 seconds. how is that possible? is gettimeofday out whack for a second after resume? or is the casting of time intervals into int (?) the reason?
<bryce> hmm, uninitialized value vs. a signed/unsigned value
<tormod> I was thinking signed/unsigned but that number is like 1/4 of 2^32.
 * bryce nods
<tormod> bryce, btw, where was that <bryyce> quote from?
<bryce> it's a pdx'er channel on LinuxNET 
<tormod> pdx?
<bryce> pdx == portland
<bryce> sounds like snprintf ought to be used in that patch (or an X equivalent if it's not available)
<tormod> well all lengths are known, except if the number of digits of the timestamp goes above the format specification. one could print the timestamp to a (large enough) buffer first and count the characters, but then you might as well make the target buffer large enough like I did in today's patch.
<tormod> or truncate the timestamp of course
<superm1> bryce, what are your feelings on that bug that i went and tracked down the commits from xorg server causing the troubles with mythtv?
<superm1> unfortunately it will make mythbuntu beta disks kinda useless unless you are using closed drivers :(
<mvo> bryce: hrm, I just fixed a bug in the fglrx -> ati transition code :/ looks like this needs to be in the beta notes that this is not working with the current u-m (the version in bzr should be fine though)
<bryce> superm1: I looked at it briefly last night.  Good work chasing it down.  Since the patch made it through a freeze review and cherrypicked into the 1.6 release, I assume it solves an important bug, so am hesistant to drop it outright, so think the next step would be to raise the bug upstream for input
<bryce> mvo: oh what is the trouble?
<bryce> mvo: fwiw, I have some directions on fglrx -> ati, which I tested several times and found worked on my system:  
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<mvo> bryce: just a bug in update-manager, it marks the package for removal but then when it performs the upgrade forgets about that earlier marking :/
<mvo> bryce: I did a initial test today with the fix and it looks fine, I will do a full upgrade test again tomorrow that includes the fix
<mvo> but I'm pretty positive that this will then work
<bryce> mvo: cool
<kees> bryce: this updated patch for 160 will avoid the overflow creep: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/25076
<kees> bryce: but I don't think upstream will take it, due to the asprintf use.
<bryce> right
<bryce> there may be an X equivalent.  I've added the patch to bug 328035 to keep track of it for now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xorg-server "X server crash: *** glibc detected *** free(): in valid next size (fast)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<kees> ah, cool
<jcristau> isn't that bug caused by an ubuntu patch in the first place? :)
<bryce> I think I'm going to require the patch to be gutted and rewritten before taking it in
<bryce> jcristau: oh stop laughing at us.  ;-)
<kees> jcristau: heh, good point.  though I was thinking someone might want to push timestamping upstream at some point.
<jcristau> bryce: i'd never do that. then you'd talk to me about openssl.
<kees> heh
<kees> bryce: this is almost certainly the source of my USB crashes.  the USB disconnect would ... write a log entry.  :)
<bryce> aha!
<kees> but people doing suspend/resume, etc etc which my desktop never does would see it "right away" after 28 hours.
<bryce> yeah, once tormod described what was going on, I wondered if this could be the source of a number of random crashes we've had.  I'll have to troll through our trackers a bit more closely
<slangasek> jcristau: a patch following in the wonderful upstream example of sprintf and strcat, yes. :)
<jcristau> slangasek: next you'll tell me that buffer overflows in setuid root code are bad.
<jcristau> what's not to love about the X code? :)
<slangasek> don't make me nostalgic for xmkmf
<superm1> bryce, ack, i'll do that, thanks
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, I'll mail ubuntu-devel about the new wacom-tools with proper hotplug, and ask people (in addition to davmor2) to test it
<bryce> tjaalton: great thanks
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-25
<mvo> tjaalton: I just got a similar bugreport for the nvidia-common issue as you reported yesterday
<tjaalton> mvo: I'll reinstall the sucker soonish, so if you want me to backup something before that happens, let me know
<tjaalton> I got a Lenovo Ideapad S10e to play with :)
<mvo> tjaalton: oh, cool!
<mvo> tjaalton: how is the keyboard :) ?
<tjaalton> the task is to install jaunty on it
<tjaalton> mvo: haven't touched it yet :)
<mvo> tjaalton: I looked at the specs and it seems to be pretty cool, but so far the keyboard kept me from the netbooks
<mvo> aha
<mvo> let me know :)
<tjaalton> the keys are flat, which is different from the X61 I'm used to, and the spacing is naturally smaller
<mvo> tjaalton: for the nvidia-common issue, I assume that "dpkg -l nvidia-common" shows ii ?
<mvo> hey tseliot
<tjaalton> mvo: yep
<mvo> tjaalton: and grep nvidia /var/cache/debconf/template.dat is empty?
<tseliot> hey mvo :-)
<tjaalton> mvo: templates.dat, yeah, empty
<mvo> tjaalton: thanks, that explains the error, lets see why it happens
 * mvo is *so* annoyed by uploads that do not respect vcs-bzr like the recent nvidia-common one
<mvo> tseliot: I merge the last upload into bzr if you don't mind and see if I can find out why some people get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136835/
<tjaalton> mvo: someone suggested that it might be due to a corrupt debconf database, and that colin already fixed it
<mvo> tjaalton: oh, is there a bugnumber reference or something?
<tseliot> mvo: ok, thanks, I'll merge it with the main branch
<slangasek> bug #347648; is this related to a new install?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347648 in debconf "Jaunty oem installer doesn't get run after reboot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347648
<slangasek> (that bug should only affect recent installs from alternate)
<tjaalton> slangasek: yes, this one was a new install from Monday
<slangasek> ok, then that's the debconf bug above
<mvo> slangasek: just confirmed from the other report, install from today
<mvo> (but maybe with a slightly outdated CD
<tseliot> mvo: I have just merged from your branch. What's the bug report for that problem?
<tseliot> ah, it was fixed by colin
<tseliot> in debconf
<tseliot> ok
<mvo> thanks tseliot
<tseliot> np
<tseliot> seb128: do you mind if I take care of bug 346964?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346964 in gnome-panel "menu items selected from screen 1 open on screen 0" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346964
<seb128> tseliot: not at all, thank you
<tseliot> ok :-)
<seb128> I've no multi screen config to try that this week anyway
<tseliot> I do, and it's very annoying
<seb128> the nautilus bug fix can give a clue about what sort of change is required
<tseliot> yes, I'm looking at the upstream patch now
<Ng> so presumably the no-backwards-time-here! xorg core will land after beta?
<tjaalton> Ng: yep
<Ng> fair enough :)
<tjaalton> at least I haven't heard otherwise
<Ng> looks like I was mistaken anyway, I thought the patch had been applied, but the discussions are still continuing
<seb128> Ng: it has been uploaded it's just in the queue due to beta freeze
<Ng> ah :)
<seb128> I've milestoned bug #348428 for jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348428 in gdm "Swithing to another user and then to anything else, freezes laptop. Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348428
<seb128> that seems to be the bug I'm running into when I switch users since jaunty
<seb128> which made me stop using the guest account feature for testing ;-)
<seb128> the log has
<seb128> ""exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!
<seb128> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/X: double free or corruption (out): 0x0d73de98 ***
<seb128> ======= Backtrace: =========
<seb128> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6[0xb7ba8604]
<seb128> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(cfree+0x96)[0xb7baa5b6]"
<seb128> /usr/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1[0xb77e6837]"
<seb128> I reassigned to libdrm_intel because it seems to be due to it
<seb128> let me know if that's the wrong component or if you need extra details
<jcristau> it's probably the wrong place
<jcristau> since that's just where the corruption shows up
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what would be the best guess?
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-26
<tjaalton> bryce: the latest change in xorg-server touched mi/mipointer.c directly?
<tjaalton> also, there probably are more changes uploaded in the queue, but not pushed to git?
<bryce> tjaalton: not on my end; everything's pushed that I added
<bryce> (afaik - caveat that I'm still a klutz at git)
<bryce> hmm, I did the mi/mipointer.c change as a patch, not directly to the code.  Are you seeing differently?
<tjaalton> no, looking at gitweb
<tjaalton> and that's the only commit pushed
<tjaalton> (since the patch by kees)
<tjaalton> hum, I mean "yes, seeing differently"
<bryce> hmm, everything is committed to my git tree, and git push origin ubuntu says it's all up there
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg-server/xorg-server-ubuntu-git$ git diff
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg-server/xorg-server-ubuntu-git$ git status
<bryce> # Not currently on any branch.
<bryce> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg-server/xorg-server-ubuntu-git$ git commit -a
<bryce> # Not currently on any branch.
<bryce> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg-server/xorg-server-ubuntu-git$ git push origin ubuntu
<bryce> Everything up-to-date
<bryce> is git tricking me?
<tjaalton> you are not on a branch
<tjaalton> always checkout your local branch first, then work on it and push
<tjaalton> git checkout -b ubuntu origin/ubuntu
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/src/xorg-server/xorg-server-ubuntu-git$ git checkout -b ubuntu origin/ubuntu
<bryce> fatal: git checkout: branch ubuntu already exists
<tjaalton> so 'git checkout ubuntu'
<bryce> hrm, that's my working branch that I developed the patch on
<bryce> that's not what I wanted to commit
<tjaalton> heh
<bryce> so you're telling me all the work I did in git since then is lost
<tjaalton> git checkout -b workingbranch origin/upstream-experimental ?-)
<bryce> bleah, why are we using git again?
<bryce> hrm
<tjaalton> maybe you have a branch where they are
<bryce> nope
<tjaalton> no way to pull stuff from git -> bzr
<tjaalton> and upstream is using git, debian too
<hyperair> yes there is
<hyperair> bzr-fast-export
<hyperair> it's a script someone gave me
<hyperair> bzr-fast-export /path/to/bzr | git-fast-import
<bryce> well I don't pull stuff from git anyway; I use git show <blah> > blah.patch and then include that
<tjaalton> well, I'm pretty sure it only messes things up
<hyperair> oh wait. git -> bzr
<hyperair> bzr-fast-export only does bzr -> git 
<hyperair> =p
<tjaalton> I'm not sure why it allows to commit if you're not on a branch though
<tjaalton> and just working with a source package means no collaboration, within ubuntu or with debian
<bryce> here I was thinking, "Gee I'm actually seeing some usefulness from git for once, being able to do my work in git while we're in freeze, without uploading until the changes have been reviewed/tested"
<tjaalton> well, I don't know how you ended up in origin/ubuntu :)
<hyperair> lol
<bryce> tjaalton: well that may be true, but from my perspective it doubles the amount of time it takes to do simple stuff, and triples the number of command sequences I have to memorize ;-)
<hyperair> probably git checkout origin/ubuntu
<hyperair> bryce: in the hands of an experienced git user, it works blazingly fast compared to other SCMs
<hyperair> and skipping the tutorial doesn't work, as i've learnt the hard way
<RAOF> hyperair: Apparently the launchpad team is turning on the bzr-git support, so there'll soon be bzr mirrors of git trees.
<tjaalton> don't know how the different style commit-id's are going to work
<hyperair> RAOF: cool. but one bzr branch per git branch? 
<RAOF> hyperair: No idea.
<hyperair> tjaalton: copy paste lol
<tjaalton> bryce: well, it's only ~6 you need (add, commit, push, checkout, diff, show)
<hyperair> tjaalton: oh regarding bzr-git eh..
<hyperair> bzr will probably renumber
<hyperair> like how it does svn
<RAOF> pull, reset, ... ;)
<tjaalton> reset, yes
<tjaalton> and pull of course hehe
<bryce> tjaalton: and branch, log, pull, reset
<tjaalton> so 10
<bryce> but the hard part is remembering all the bits after the command
<tjaalton> still, it's the same with every VCS
<bryce> like origin ubuntu sometimes vs origin/ubuntu other times
 * RAOF finds the hard part is remembering that sometimes reset is revert, and sometimes checkout is revert.
<tjaalton> just push origin, if you haven't touched debian-*
<hyperair> bryce: origin/ubuntu = branch. origin = remote nickname, ubuntu = remote branch
<bryce> and all the options like -a for commit, -f for add if it's a patch, etc.
<hyperair> RAOF: no, reset and checkout do different things
<RAOF> hyperair: Except that they don't.
<hyperair> bryce: -a if you don't want to stage. -f i have never used
<hyperair> RAOF: yes they do
<RAOF> hyperair: reset is "revert the whole tree", checkout is "revert this file".
<hyperair> RAOF: not necessarily
<hyperair> RAOF: checkout is reset --hard
<hyperair> =p
<bryce> hyperair: you don't need to explain what they mean, obviously I know else I wouldn't be rattling them all off!  ;-)
<hyperair> but for just this file
<hyperair> but reset can be used on individual files, you just don't get the effect of --hard
<hyperair> bryce: right.
<RAOF> Which brings us to the index... ;)
<bryce> hyperair: although the fact that you see the need to explain them sort of proves my point ;-) ;-)
<tjaalton> reset is very useful, I use it all the time when I mess things up..
<hyperair> yeah the staging thing is what sets git apart from others in terms of workflow =\
<hyperair> tjaalton: same here
<RAOF> Right.  It'd be even better if there was an actual 'revert', which did what you wanted.
<RAOF> "make $file (or working tree if no file is specified) the same as the last commit".
<tjaalton> git revert?
<bryce> anyway --> lunch.  bbiab
<RAOF> tjaalton: No, that reverts a commit :)
<tjaalton> oh right, didn't read enough :)
<tormod> git reset --hard "reverts"
<tjaalton> yep
<RAOF> Only the whole tree.
<RAOF> If you want to revert a file, it's "git checkout refspec filename", IIRC.
<RAOF> Where refspec is HEAD.
<RAOF> Possibly there needs to be some -- in there, too :)
<hyperair> RAOF: git co HEAD -- file
<RAOF> hyperair: OK.  You do need the -- in there.
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> checkout is one hell of a command
<hyperair> it changes branches, creates branches, and reverts stuff
<hyperair> oh don't forget git stash
<RAOF> Yup.  It should be 3 commands, obviously :)
<hyperair> heh yeah
<hyperair> so do you feel like making an alternative git?
<RAOF> No.  The bzr team already has.
<hyperair> one that responds to different commands, and does what you think it should? ;)
<hyperair> when bzr achieves multiple branches in one directory, i'll agree with you =\
<tjaalton> it doesn't?
<hyperair> no it doesn't
<tjaalton> huh
<hyperair> each branch is a directory of its own
<hyperair> bzr branch dir1 dir2
<hyperair> and there you go, you get two branches
<RAOF> I actually like that, but I can see why others don't.
<hyperair> dir2 is the branch of dir1
<hyperair> i liked it too, at first
<RAOF> It makes it more obvious how to actually get a branch :)
<hyperair> in fact, i was apalled when i found out git had all branches in one directory
<hyperair> but then, eventually
<hyperair> i had so damn many branches, i needed to store them all in one directory
<tjaalton> I never used any other VCS before git.. so maybe it was easier to grok because of that
<RAOF> "bzr cbranch" can get you approximately that behaviour, but it's not quite the same.e
<hyperair> and because i had so many duplicate copies of the same thing, i ran out of disk space.
<RAOF> Again, cbranch.
<RAOF> But yeah.  Sometimes it's useful to have all the branches hidden in a single directory.
<hyperair> not just that
<hyperair> branches mostly have a lot of similar data
<hyperair> well i suppose a bzr init-repo and dumping all the branches there would work
<hyperair> but actually after bzr kept spewing out exceptions about godknowswhatRoot not being compatible with godknowswhat rich root pack godknows what else, i gave up
<hyperair> and git has _never_ spit out an exception with as cryptic a message as that
<hyperair> oh yeah, i also lost the capability to merge my branches
<hyperair> for some reason or other
<RAOF> Heh.  Cryptic in the eye of the beholder, obviously.
<hyperair> but of course
<hyperair> but hey, git has never complained about a repository or branch not being compatible with another
<RAOF> Right.  bzr repository formats need to stop shifting.
<hyperair> i mean hey if you want to have so many different types of repositories/branches, at least make them compatible
<hyperair> the user shouldn't need to see these kind of cryptic messages
<hyperair> they're not even google-able for the love of god
<RAOF> They are, mostly.  But rich-root has to be incompatible with non-rich-root, because non-rich-root stores less information.
<hyperair> then _warn_ me, and ask whether to proceed or not!
<hyperair> i'd like to be notified that there will be loss of data, _what_ data, then maybe i can decide whether i still need this data or not
<hyperair> i don't even know what's lost between rich-root and non-rich-root
<eric> yo
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-27
<tjaalton> oh cool, looks like the fedora patches made it in wacom-tools 0.8.3.1
<superm1> bryce, tjaalton i've got a fix backported from mesa git that fixes that mythtv bug.  y'all cool with me uploading it?
<tjaalton> superm1: is it included in 7.4?
<superm1> tjaalton, i don't think it is 
<tjaalton> which commit?
<superm1> 529d1d720e1422bad1880ef33fae1c9423112d2e
<superm1> i didn't see it in the 7.4 branch browsing the webif
<tjaalton> hmh, the search doesn't find it.. what's the commit msg?
<superm1>     This lets swrast produce an fbconfig suitable for the root visual now that
<superm1>     the server's not allowing mismatched fbconfigs.
<tjaalton> ok, found it
<superm1> is it in 7.4, or you found it in trunk?
<tjaalton> not in 7.4, but I'll add it while merging
<superm1> okay for now, i'm going to do an upload with it so i can get re-rolled disks tomorrow hopefully
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> toss me the diff so I can add it to git..
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/f1ae8547a
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> you should probably get an account on alioth :)
<tjaalton> (.debian.org)
<superm1> yeah i should.  
<superm1> where do i fill out such requests?
<tjaalton> there's a webform
<superm1> tjaalton,also do you know the right people to ask to pull that into 7.4?  i suspect other distros that will be picking up xorg server 1.6 will want to get that too without having to go on the manhunt i did the last few days
<tjaalton> superm1: probably late for 7.4, but 7.4.1 should follow at some point
<tjaalton> but maybe ask brian paul
<superm1> is he on IRC?
<tjaalton> at least not atm
<tjaalton> but mesa3d-dev@lists.sf.net should be ok
<superm1> okay i'll fire an email that way.  i hope they dont make me subscribe to send
<tjaalton> his email is brianp at vmware.com
<tjaalton> if the list is hostile :)
<tjaalton> bryce: I can push the changes to xorg-server git so you can stop worrying about it and start with a clean branch?
<bryce> thanks
<superm1> hm alioth makes me take username-guest?
<superm1> i can't just register username?
<tjaalton> superm1: yes, non-dd's
<bryce> no
<superm1> that's a bit annoying
<bryce> it's only the start
<tjaalton> a bit, but not too much.. you don't need to know about it other than when cloning
<superm1> okay so now i dont see anywhere obvious to add an ssh key for git access then?
<tjaalton> you need to be added to the pkg-xorg team
<tjaalton> oh, the keys are behind account maintenance
<bryce> night, heading to bed.  cya.
<superm1> i guess i need to be on a team for it to be exposed in the UI.  how lets see if i can find where to request access to a team then
<tjaalton> night bryce
<tjaalton> don't get the git bugs bite.. :P
<superm1> okay i requested access. i guess jcristau will have to ack that then
<tjaalton> yep
<superm1> i'm headed to bed too. night y'all
<tjaalton> bye
<jcristau> superm1: added.
<dholbach> since a few days my brother's metacity is using 100% CPU in jaunty - could this be an X issue?
<dholbach> seb128 says metacity didn't change in the last 1.5 months
<dholbach> it
<dholbach> it's a  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller  card in his laptop
<dholbach> he doesn't use compositing
<tjaalton> dholbach: dunno, my bet is that metacity is just confused
<dholbach> tjaalton: about what? :)
<jcristau> what's it doing?
<tjaalton> dholbach: about it's state.. maybe cleaning the configs might help
<dholbach> tjaalton: which do you suggest?
<tjaalton> dholbach: it's been a while since I used it, so don't know how to clear it
<tjaalton> at least there's ~/.metacity
<dholbach> I'll ask him to try
<RAOF> Build, you darn git-buildpackage.  I know I'm not on master!  I'm on ubuntu-jaunty because I'm building a package for Jaunty, damnit!
<Ng> does tormod lurk around these parts?
<tjaalton> sometimes, yes
<Ng> I'm just curious about how I can match up his -intel git snapshot changelog with what upstream call things.
<Ng> he says it includes up to commit 69c84f2c8204771b68f40ed64e64657237b54546 and upstream wanted me to try 2.6.99.902
 * Ng tsks at cgit for not making it easier to see a log of these hashes
<Ng> what's the point of having a globally unique identifier for each commit if you're not going to make that the easiest way to track history?! ;)
<tjaalton> gitweb was easier in that regard
<Ng> aha, that's the second-to-most-recent commit on master. win.
<tjaalton> oh, master
<tjaalton> so not on 2.7 branch
<Ng> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24376936/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.99.1%2Bgit20090327.69c84f2c-0ubuntu0tormod_source.changes
<Ng> suggests it's master
<Ng> but I have approximately 0 familiarity with the way this stuff is structured for intel
<tjaalton> same as elsewhere.. the release branches are for bugfixes, master for development
<tjaalton> bryce: to not need -f when using git add is to use .diff postfix :)
<tjaalton> don't know why .gitignore has *.patch on it
<tjaalton> xorg-server git updated
<tjaalton> mesa merged in my local ubuntu-next branch.. I'm wondering if we could push that and use for stuff like this (not knowing if 7.4 will be accepted or not, but allowing working on it together)
<tjaalton> damn, gotta run.. get to sing Händel today, again :P
<jcristau> tjaalton: i guess because git format-patch produces *.patch and it makes sense for upstream to ignore that
<tormod> did we get some DPI policy changes lately?
<bryce> tormod: apparently...  I'm looking for the bug report
<tormod> I had these big fat fonts for a while, now it's back to tiny
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview?action=diff&rev2=67&rev1=66
<bryce> according to slangasek the dpi thing has been reverted by asac
<bryce> which is sort of a bummer to me, but at least this time it's not being blamed on X iniquities ;-)
<tormod> this was not discussed anywhere, like on ubuntu-x ?
<bryce> I guess not; bug 349140 was the first I got light of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349140 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "invalid lcd dpi calculated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349140
<bryce> #345189 seems to be the bug attached to the change... looking...
<bryce> changed in libgnome
<bryce>   * debian/libgnome2-common.gconf-defaults: fix LP: #345189 - regression after
<bryce>     switching system font size to 13.333; we backout the new font defaults made in
<bryce>     2.25.1-0ubuntu2 and force 96 dpi again (see 2.24.1-1ubuntu3)
<bryce>  -- Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 23 Mar 2009 12:34:41 +0100
<tormod> where is 96 dpi forced?
<tormod> it is not on the X server command line AFAICS
<bryce> no, it's forced in libgnome
<bryce> tormod: it's telling that kubuntu has not been forcing the dpi for some time, and trusts what X provides
<tormod> so no-gnome applications will get the correct DPI from X then
<tormod> shouldn't they rather fix Gnome?
<bryce> historically we've typically gotten the bug reports about monitors with invalid physical dimension EDID only from KDE users, since that messes up the dpi X reports.  GNOME users don't see those kinds of bugs since it's been forced
<bryce> tormod: fixing Gnome seems the sensible solution to me as well
<bryce> tormod: maybe it's too hard for them though *shrug*
<bryce> e.g. it may require individually fixing a lot of different apps, or altering font definitions or something
<bryce> at least it would be nice if they implemented as an option, so testers could switch the 96 dpi forcing off, so they can work on getting the apps fixed up
<tormod> yes this kind of hides bugs instead of getting them fixed
<bryce> I anticipate we're going to see a bunch of bug reports against X.org now, that say "Hey, you guys finally got my font dpi right in Jaunty, but now with the release it's regressed to 96 again...??"
<tormod> we got a bunch of edid quirking working thanks to the KDE reports
<tormod> I liked having an A4 paper on the screen being the size of an A4 paper etc
 * bryce nods
<tormod> I hope they drop the dpi-forcing ASAP in Karmic
 * bryce waves a wand and turns 349140 into a libgnome bug
<bryce> actually it'll be nice for a change to be able to forward a bunch of X bugs to gnome, instead of the other way round ;-)
<bryce> tormod: mm, in 345189 it appears asac is working on fixing each application individually.. that's why there's so many bug tasks there
<bryce> sounds like the root issue is application developers confusing "pixel-size fonts" with "point-size fonts"
<tormod> good to hear he is working on it
<tormod> mesa seems to need plenty of fixes, are we gonna get 7.4 in?
<bryce> tormod: timo's working on it
<tormod> tjaalton: you may want to cherry-pick for bug 324854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324854 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "DRI2: (UXA) white transparency artifacts with compiz [patch]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324854
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-28
<bryce> Subject: [Mesa3d-announce] Mesa 7.4 released
<tjaalton> "morning"
<tjaalton> haha, a thread about ctrl-alt-del on xorg-devel@
<tseliot> tjaalton: what's the title of that thread? I'm curious
<tjaalton> tseliot: "Please revert ..."
<tjaalton> the latest thread
<tjaalton> nothing new there
<tjaalton> just one passionate fedora user
<tseliot> hehe
<tseliot> isn't it in <xorg@lists.freedesktop.org> ?
<tjaalton> no this was xorg-devel, they were split some time ago
<tjaalton> recently
<tjaalton> "I would hope that all Xorg stakeholders will see this change for what it really represents. And
<tjaalton> that any sensible distro will re-enable the historical default for the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<tjaalton> keysequence.
<tjaalton> can
<tjaalton> can
<tjaalton> fuck
<tjaalton> can't see that happening
<tjaalton> (damn Ideapad and it
<tjaalton> ok I
<tjaalton> ******
<tseliot> LOL
<tjaalton> i was saying..
<tjaalton> that this keyboard is killing me
<tjaalton> lenovo ideapad s10e
<tseliot> I'm having to do with laptops with some very weird keyboard in these days...
<tjaalton> i head, "congrats" :)
<tjaalton> heard!
<tjaalton> damn
<tseliot> thanks ;)
<tjaalton> if only th 3g card would work so I
<tjaalton> aergh
<tjaalton> ''''
<tjaalton> ..so i could give this back
<tseliot> why don't you use your phone as a 3g modem?
<tseliot> it works well
<tjaalton> that's a possibility, the guy who'll get this machine suggested that
<tjaalton> the device works, but it doesn't authenticate for some reason
<tjaalton> needs a kernel patch though, or ozerocdoff which disables the usb storage on it
<tseliot> aah, that's the problem
<tseliot> is the APN set correctly in network manager?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> same settings as on my laptop, which works
<tseliot> ok
<tjaalton> i've poked asac about it, but i'm not sure if it's a kernel or NM bug
<tjaalton> 2.6.29 doesn't work either
<tseliot> maybe you can ask the Red Hat guy directly
<tjaalton> yeah
<tseliot> he's got plenty of 3G devices
<tseliot> and might have a clue about what's happening
<tjaalton> i'll poke him next week
<tjaalton> hmm, the stores close in 15min, need to get some beer ->
<bryce> morning
<bryce> yeah I like the latest CAB stuff blames it on "Those Emacs users!"
<bryce> bah, boring discussion
<crdlb> heh, every time I see XI2, I think it says X12
<RAOF> Nyargh!  "git ci" should be a git command, damnit.
#ubuntu-x 2009-03-29
<pwnguin> RAOF: do i want -nouveau or -nouveau trunk?
<pwnguin> vm
<pwnguin> nvm. autocomplete for the lose
<pwnguin> huh. for some reason libdrm-nouveau got knocked out (or i never had it)
<RAOF> pwnguin: You're not getting libdrm-nouveau1 as a binary dep of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<pwnguin> RAOF: i had to manually install it
<RAOF> Balls.
<pwnguin> well, it was only working for like 5 minutes before it broke again ;)
<pwnguin> (it works now)
<pwnguin> RAOF: i dont see where x-x-v-n would pull in libdrm-nouveau1
<RAOF> It would, if I hadn't copied a thinko from libdrm-intel1.symbols.
<RAOF> The shlibs of libdrm-dev are messed up.
<pwnguin> yay i found a bug ;)
<tjaalton> yeah
<RAOF> Lets check this (a) builds and (b) actually generates correct deps for x-x-v-n.
<TimU> Trying to troubleshoot a mesa-related crash.  Can't seem to build the mesa packages.  Did "apt-get source libgl1-mesa-dri", and got the deps as listed here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building, but "./debian/rules build" and "debuild -us -uc -b" both fail.  Looks like make needs to be passed something like "linux-dri".  Any pointers on building mesa packages?
#ubuntu-x 2010-03-29
<Sarvatt> so lets see, udev rule like this - ATTR{[dmi/id]product_name}=="Inspiron 1011|Inspiron 1012", ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="NoBottomEdgeButtons"
<Sarvatt> and a snippet like..
<Sarvatt> Section "InputClass"
<Sarvatt>         Identifier "Inspiron No Physical Button Quirk"
<Sarvatt>         MatchTag "NoBottomEdgeButtons"
<Sarvatt>         Options "JumpyCursorThreshold" "90"
<Sarvatt>         Options "AreaBottomEdge" "4100"
<Sarvatt> EndSection
<Sarvatt> oops Option of course not Options
<Sarvatt> hmm I think this is a problem..? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-02-20 05:35 /usr/lib32/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so.1
<Sarvatt> or is my brain not working due to lack of sleep
<Sarvatt> thats with nvidia-current installed in a fresh install after installing mesa-utils and ia32-libs
<Sarvatt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2010-03-28 17:51 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<Sarvatt> shouldn't that /usr/lib32/libGL.so be pointing at mesa/libGL.so too?
<bjsnider> let me check karmic
<Sarvatt> hmm yeah brain not working indeed
<bjsnider> diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-195
<bjsnider> diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so to /usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-195
<Sarvatt> hopefully jockey wont remove nvidia-current if you deactivate by release time, kind of pointless requiring jockey to activate the nvidia drivers correctly the way it is now with it removing the drivers completely when you deactivate them
<Sarvatt> i feel dirty every time i have to tell people how to set up nvidia right when they installed it via apt-get in bug reports :D
<bjsnider> you mean leave the blob in the kernel?
<Sarvatt> have to do these steps -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/549325 (last comment)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549325 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "32 bit compatible GL library missing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yeah replied to the bug
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: what's wrong with the wacom rule?
<tjaalton> er, config
<tjaalton> and AIUI you can use /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<tjaalton> think I've tried that..
<tjaalton> also, the documentation is in git, though only the xserver changes are pushed somewhere
<tjaalton> but the driver changes are really small
<tjaalton> you can check the debdiffs from the ppa
<tjaalton> xorg.conf(5) needs a patch though, since ID_INPUT.tags is not documented
<tjaalton> hmm actually the manpage does not list /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but /etc/xorg.conf.d.. so maybe some code _is_ needed
<tjaalton> and mesa 7.7.1 finally released
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: this is working for me for wacom - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules just removed all the xorg specific stuff
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: oh yeah, general cleanup
<Sarvatt> what about udev rules to assign tags? one for each package?
<Sarvatt> or just one big quirk list?
<Sarvatt> big as in.. 2 devices I should say :)
<tjaalton> not needed if it can match what's in udevdb already
<tjaalton> like MatchVendor etc
<Sarvatt> synaptics needs tagging from udev at least :(
<Sarvatt> ..I think?
<tjaalton> don't think so
<Sarvatt> they should return the synaptics device vendor/device which is pretty generic and no way to distinguish between ones without physical touchpad buttons that need those quirks i'm pretty sure
<tjaalton> it's needed for vmmouse and vboxmouse, which need something like:ACTION=="add|change",
<tjaalton> ENV{ID_INPUT_MOUSE}=="?*",KERNEL=="vboxguest",ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="vboxmouse"
<tjaalton> the current rules only match ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD, and that's handled by just doing MatchIsTouchpad
<bigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/550218 << could somebody have a look at that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550218 in xorg-server "xserver crashes when closing application using clutter" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: I've pushed new xserver & wacom to the ppa, unbreaking the abi and thus no need to drop the abi check from wacom. when it has built I'll try it with the serial wacom on the tablet
<tjaalton> bigon: it's reported upstream, follow up there
<jcristau> bigon: a patch would be appreciated
<tjaalton> that too :)
<bigon> it's quite critical IMHO
<bigon> but I'm unable to fix that kind of things
<tjaalton> then raise the issue there
<tjaalton> same here
<jcristau> it's only critical for clutter people afaict
<jcristau> should give them some motivation to fix the bug
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am looking for buying a new netbook. The one I am thinking of has a NM10 graphics card. Is it supported by LL 10.04 ?
<Sarvatt> hmm can't reproduce those crashes at all
<Sarvatt> aha! yes I can, took about 15 runs of http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=34041 and my lvds faded to white, X segfaulted and gdm restarted
<bryceh> morning
<NCommander> Anyone around who can take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/550701 for me? I really need to get that sponsored ASAP for Dove
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550701 in xorg-server "Extend non-PCI autodetection for Marvell dove" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> didn't asac fix that already?
<tjaalton> oh duh
<tjaalton> didn't read it through
<jcristau> eww, looking in /sys?
<NCommander> jcristau: its not pretty, I will admit that, but it was the best idea since we odn't get proper info in /proc/fb (yet)
<NCommander> I plan to have a UDS session on that
<jcristau> fixing the fb driver should take all of 2 minutes..
<jcristau> to report a proper name
<NCommander> jcristau: not quite that simple since on dove, we get a bunch of info in /proc/fb that isn' trelated to any screen
<NCommander> jcristau: also, it may be better to probe for a device then to probe /proc/fb
<NCommander> jcristau: not object to your idea, but I rather go with the least amount of changes at this point since we're at Beta 2, then properly fix it for M
<NCommander> er, near Beta 2
<jcristau> well, not my problem anyway
<jcristau> so i don't care
<jcristau> it's just ugly
<tjaalton> bryceh: hey, do you know if slangasek is on vacation today? trying to get him to review the backport ffe
<bryceh> tjaalton, he's active on one of the irc channels I'm on, so guessing he's not on vacation
<tjaalton> bryceh: heh, ok
<bryceh> maybe just a bit busy getting ready for beta2, try him again
<tjaalton> yeah I bet
<bryceh> jcristau, you may be interested in the xorg-server patch I just put in. corrects an exploit when using compositing on xaa 
<bryceh> jcristau, my mom once had a car that was so crunky she'd leave unlocked whenever she went anywhere.
<bryceh> jcristau, I tend to think anyone that is using compositing on xaa probably feels similarly
<jcristau> where does the patch come from?
<bryceh> jcristau, redhat
<bryceh> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=570089
<jcristau> ok.  thanks for the heads up.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 570089 in xorg-x11 "Use Firefox 3.6 to visit a web site crash the X" [Medium,New]
<bryceh> jcristau, flagged for me by our security team (thanks kees)
<bryceh> jcristau, btw just found same macro is in the mi code... updated patch in git
<jcristau> so i guess i'll want to apply that to 1.4...
<bryceh> btw, note I had to redo the patch completely for 1.7.6.  The defines were the same but apparently they've been shuffled around locationally in git
<jcristau> seems easy enough to apply manually
<jcristau> hmm +xorg-server (2:1.7.6-1ubuntu3) karmic; urgency=low
<jcristau> itym lucid ;)
<bryceh> jcristau, indeed
<Sarvatt> lool or NCommander: are either of you around? I spent the afternoon fixing up xserver-xorg-video-dove to work under xserver 1.7 if you want to try it out, i dont have the hardware to test it
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/xserver-xorg-video-dove.diff
<jcristau> bryceh, kees: i suppose we'll get a cve id for this one at some point?
<NCommander> stgraber: I'm around
<NCommander> Sarvatt: we got a recent drop that fixed it :-/
 * NCommander had an autocomplete fail
<NCommander> Sarvatt: (unless this based against the 0.2.0 code, and I'm blind)
<kees> jcristau: haven't seen one yet
<Sarvatt> NCommander: ah no worries, wanted to get more familiar with it anyway incase the hardware was *ever* affordable :)
<jcristau> kees: ok.  i'll wait a bit then.  can't fix sid anyway until ries comes back...
<NCommander> Sarvatt: I'll point you at the 0.2.0 series code when I get the A-OK to put it publicly
<kees> jcristau: i'm sure RH will get one assigned soon.  Eugene is aware of it already.  He usually sends to oss-security ml to request the public stuff.
<jcristau> ack
<Sarvatt> bryceh: asac's 111 patch is missing from git
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I'll add
<bryceh> done
<Sarvatt> thankee, not sure whats the right one now that NCommander gave ya a patch to that patch :)
<bryceh> presumably ncommander gives us a replacement for 111_armel-drv-fallbacks.patch
<NCommander> bryceh: I can post the raw 111_armel-drv-fallbacks.patch if you need it
<bryceh> NCommander, that would be preferable
<bryceh> (for me anyway)
<NCommander> bryceh: give me a sec
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406214/
<bryceh> NCommander, post it to a bug report ;-)
<NCommander> bryceh: the debdiff is already on the bug
<bryceh> ah then that's sufficient
<NCommander> bryceh: I though you just wanted the diff so you could stick it in git
#ubuntu-x 2010-03-30
<apw> bryceh, RAOF, Sarvatt ... i've updated the kernels in the multi-touch PPA, seem to work here on my kit
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<RAOF> You can try adding nouveau.modeset=0 instead of blacklist=nouveau.  I think what's happening there is the nouveau X driver is asking for the kernel to load the nouveau kernel driver, which it can.  The blacklist only stops the driver being loaded automatically.
<Nandou> RAOF: okay thank you I will give it a try
<Nandou> RAOF: With nouveau.modeset=0 option, I no longer have the nouveau error message but the computer still won't boot ubuntu. The last 2 error messages are : "init: unreadahead-other main process (1259) terminated with status 4" and "b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 8, Type 4, Revision 4" but I believe thoses 2 errors messages shouldn't stop the computer from booting. Am I correct?
<RAOF> Right.  Those look just like warnings.
<RAOF> Well, and the ureadahead message is the expected behaviour.
<RAOF> So, what's happening.  In what way does the computer fail to boot?
<Nandou> Nothings happen
<Nandou> No blinking cursor, dvd stop spinning
<RAOF> What happens before that?
<Nandou> I have removed splash and quiet but it stop during the init stage
<RAOF> Sometimes it can take a long time to boot.
<RAOF> Maybe you could try with “blacklist=vga16fb” as well?
<Nandou> Ill try with blacklist=vga16fb
<Nandou> It's been stuck on the b43-phy0 line for a while now
<RAOF> :/
<Nandou> that thing is going to catch fire
<Nandou> and there's hope right now!
<Nandou> Hum.. maybe not, the screen stays completely black.
<Nandou> RAOF: I was finally able to get to the desktop by using : "blacklist=vga16fb nouveau.noaccel=1"
<Nandou> Thank you for your help
<RAOF> Could you please file a bug?  It'd be helpful to have your hardware details and such recorded.  Running “ubuntu-bug xorg” from a terminal should collect a bunch of useful logs (as long as apport hasn't broken again :()
<Nandou> I will as soon as my internet is working ;)
<RAOF> Hah!
<eggonlea> hi, I'm in.
 * NCommander waves to eggonlea 
 * eggonlea :)
<eggonlea> Hi, we're going to implement mode auto-detection on Dove X driver. Could anybody tell me what's the correct way to read EDID/I2C from x driver? We currently could read that in kernel space LCD driver only. Thanks!
<eggonlea> I'm in GMT+8, so please just drop me a message if you see this later. I'll check answer here. :)
<bryceh> eggonlea, with KMS enabled drivers, there is a set of code in drm_edid.c which handles reading EDID
<bryceh> if your driver is KMS enabled, that's the way to go
<eggonlea> bryceh: thanks!
<bryceh> if not, there is similar edid parsing code in the xserver which you can hook into
<eggonlea> We won't enabled KMS, but just read EDID through I2C directly.
<eggonlea> So, if I plug a new VGA monitor, would KMS read the new EDID? And how does Xorg know it should refresh EDID?
<bryceh> eggonlea, if you're not enabling KMS then KMS would not be reading the new EDID
<bryceh> in the non-KMS case, the EDID is not automatically probed
<bryceh> so a client app would need to ask the video driver to re-query the VGA port to retrieve the EDID info
<eggonlea> So, how does Xorg know it need to refresh this? Any standard way to notify Xorg about this? Or I could just hack in x driver?
<eggonlea> I mean, is Xorg poll'ing this via ioctl, or KMS (or any other kernel driver) posts an event (netlink/udev?)?
<bryceh> eggonlea, again, it's not automatically polled
<bryceh> the call is too expensive and bogs the system down if that's done
<bryceh> eggonlea, there is a libXrandr routine which causes the edid to be re-probed
<eggonlea> so, when xorg read new EDID on x86?
<bryceh> so if for some reason you wanted it to poll, you could implement a daemon or whatever which makes that call repeatedly
<eggonlea> If I change a VGA monitor dynamically, Xorg should know that and refresh usable modes.
<eggonlea> bryceh: No, I don't want to poll. But just want to follow the standard way. :)
<bryceh> eggonlea, the standard way is to implement KMS support in your driver
<bryceh> the kernel is able to discern when a monitor has been attached and can re-gather the edid automatically, and emit an event when this has occurred
<eggonlea> Do you mean KMS defines the event as the standard way to notify Xorg?
<bryceh> I don't think you're hearing me ;-)
<bryceh> If your driver supports KMS, then Xorg does not need to know about EDID.  It's all done internally in the kernel.
<bryceh> if your driver does not support KMS, then polling cannot be done
<eggonlea> Ah, I see a little bit more, I think.
<bryceh> it sounds like what you want is some hybrid system where the kernel detects the monitor and sends a signal, but then the edid probing is done in X.org itself 
<bryceh> as far as I know, nothing like that is implemented
<eggonlea> So, if I execute xrandr, it would drop into KMS also to read out and print all available modes. right?
<bryceh> yes, if the driver in question supports KMS
<eggonlea> thanks! I'll take a look into KMS and see how much effort we need to implement it on current FB LCD driver.
<Sarvatt> speaking of arm device KMS, whoa.. https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/quic/chrome/?p=xwin/xf86-video-msm.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/chromium
<Sarvatt> we're going to have 1 extension event to spare once we go to xserver 1.8 with the blob, good thing we disable multibuffer
<Sarvatt> got 2 to spare now because dri2 is only using 1
<tjaalton> still no decision on the backport ffe :/
<Sarvatt> ok backported http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=711e26466ae04ae93ff4c48d377d83d68a6320e9 to 1.7 branch, lets see if it fixes clutter apps
<Sarvatt> no dice
<jcristau> Sarvatt: that patch is a fix for the swapbuffers thing which isn't in 1.7
<jcristau> afaict
<eggonlea> Let me see what's in Sarvatt's URL...
<tjaalton> meh, jerrylamos has filed the same crasher five times
<bryceh> tjaalton, he's a good sort, amenable to being educated
<bryceh> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Graphs/totals.svg is going in a very pleasant direction at the moment
<bryceh> good work everyone :-)
<tjaalton> bryceh: so the backport ffe is basically ready to go, and pitti concluded that slangasek's concerns were covered, so I'll start pushing the bits to pkg-xorg git
<bryceh> tjaalton, will you also be getting all the driver packages updated?
<tjaalton> bryceh: sure
<bryceh> tjaalton, there is little time remaining for beta2, which is what I'm mostly concerned about
<tjaalton> they're all ready
<tjaalton> we've only shipped udev rules for ~5 drivers anyway
<bryceh> tjaalton, ok... well this gives me the willies a bit, but I trust you
<tjaalton> :)
<bryceh> logically, it seems to be the correct thing to do
<tseliot> tjaalton: I guess we'll need to ship a file in xorg.conf.d/ (or whatever it's called) for touchpads to replace our current quirks
<bryceh> hi tseliot
<tseliot> hey bryceh
<tjaalton> tseliot: that's one way yes. the quirks we had were from debian though
<tjaalton> aiui
<bryceh> tseliot, btw I've been neglecting the proprietary testing group the last few weeks; would probably be well received to drop them a line and give some encouragement
<tjaalton> others were patched in the drivers
<tseliot> tjaalton: not the one that I added, which work with my patch
<tjaalton> -s
<tjaalton> tseliot: ok, maybe it's missing from my tree
<tseliot> bryceh: sorry but I'm kind of overbooked at the moment
<bryceh> tseliot, I'm just saying...
<tseliot> tjaalton: currently it's in the udev rules
<tseliot> bryceh: maybe after the beta, we'll see
<bryceh> tseliot, I'm also extremely overbooked else I'd have already done it
<tseliot> tjaalton: 66-xorg-synaptics.rules (from udev) should simply add a tag and then the xorg.conf file will catch the tag and apply the quirk
<tseliot> bryceh: yes, we all are ;)
<tjaalton> tseliot: it can also match the vendor string
<tjaalton> or product
<tseliot> tjaalton: unfortunately that's not enough. What I need for that quirk is ATTR{[dmi/id]product_name}
<tjaalton> which the two quirks in udev rules do
<tseliot> right
<tseliot> are you sure that it can match the product?
<tjaalton> MatchProduct
<bryceh> tseliot, anyway, the efforts being paid by these volunteers are helping you more than me. ;-)
<tjaalton> tseliot: you'll find out before too long ;)
<jcristau> tjaalton: that matches the device, not the machine
<tjaalton> ah ok
<tjaalton> then it needs the tag, yes
<bryceh> tseliot, I tend to feel time spent helping volunteers ends up helping you end the long term... who knows you might find a tseliot amongst them.  ;-)
<tseliot> bryceh: yes, sure, testing is very welcome, especially with all the new stuff about proprietary drivers
<tseliot> bryceh: my point is, fix things now, then ask them to test things ;)
<tseliot> and I need to finish step 1
<Oxymoron> My screen resolution doesnt get higher than 1280x1024 and proprietary drivers doesnt load if I dont have any xorg.conf file? I have a nVidia 7950 GT card and a 23" widescreen monitor 
<tseliot> Oxymoron: how did you install the driver?
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Through apt-get install nvidia-current in Kubuntu Lucid and then activate through jokcey and restarted computer
<Oxymoron> nvidia-xonfig does seem to brake another thing, which dont make it possible watch video in multimedia players
<tseliot> Oxymoron: your Xorg.0.log might have something interesting
<tseliot> and dmesg too
<Oxymoron> dmesg just show me that 195.36.15 is loaded and no errors, Ill paste the Xorg log one sec
<Oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/q27w9JND
<Oxymoron> tseliot: 
<tjaalton> you need the xorg.conf
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: How to create that one without type command nvidia-xconfig? Does anybody of you have one working?
<tjaalton> jockey should have created one
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: Well it didnt ..
<tseliot> Oxymoron: I have just pushed a new release of Jockey which should make it more robust in this sense
<tjaalton> check that you don't have it in /etc/X11
<tjaalton> maybe failsafe kicked in for some reason
<tjaalton> and moved it
<tjaalton> though this log is not from failsafe
<tjaalton> so maybe not
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: I removed it myself to test another thing
<tjaalton> eh
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: I have backupbs
<tseliot> also, please let me have a look at dmesg
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Alright one sec
<Oxymoron> tseliot: http://pastebin.com/jBxWFiBw
<lool> Sarvatt: Hey; I'm afraid I don't have the hardware either (anymore); thanks a lot for fixing things up
<lool> Sarvatt: NCommander is working a lot on the dove video drivers these days, please feel free to ping him on this, or you can contact asac for coordination of the merging if you can't reach NCommander 
<lool> Sarvatt: We mostly discuss it on #ubuntu-arm though
<tseliot> Oxymoron: ok, so it just didn't create a xorg.conf. Please wait until the new jockey is availabl (revision ubuntu6) and try again
<tseliot> available
<asac> Sarvatt: yeah. the arm xdrivers are better discussed in -arm
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Alright, how long do you think it takes? :)
<tseliot> the packages will have to be built and then it's a matter of waiting on the servers to get those packages
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Whats the new in the new patch btw? :)
<tseliot> a few things. Have a look at the log in lucid-changes
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Do you have the url?
<tseliot> Oxymoron: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-March/009313.html
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Thanks :)
<tseliot> np
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Nice, hopefully could solve some of my problems, hopefully all of them :)
 * tseliot nods
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: silly question, but have you tried just deactivating the drivers in jockey, then reactivating them and rebooting?
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes I have ;)
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Its strange that jockey doesnt create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Hmm sorry to say, but I installed your patch but it still says that nvidia-current is active but not loaded? :S Could it be that it actually isnt loaded? :P
<tjaalton> Oxymoron: you said that you moved the xorg.conf away
<tseliot> Oxymoron: you will have to reboot too
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: Yes?
<Oxymoron> tseliot: I have reboot ;)
<tjaalton> Oxymoron: what was in it?
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: Ill paste it for ya, wait a sec
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/978ENDSv
<tjaalton> ok, so it was an upgrade
<tjaalton> nevermind then
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: What do you mean?
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: And thats my backup file, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist because I renamed it to that file to test something
<tjaalton> Oxymoron: thought that if it was the jockey-generated version, or from failsafe
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: Its from nvidia-xconfig.
<Oxymoron> tjaalton: And jockey doesnt generate anything
<tjaalton> well the old one should work
<Sarvatt> maybe because you already had nvidia-current installed when you activated it in jockey? (not sure how jockey works internally)
<tseliot> Oxymoron: can you paste the output of "ls /etc/X11/" please? Also, try to remove nvidia-current
<Oxymoron> tseliot: I have removed nvidia-current several times but it doesnt affect anything and yes Ill paste it in one sec
<Oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/hdymbNds
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: grep -R NoLogo /etc/X11/
<Sarvatt> return anything?
<Sarvatt> if so that means jockey did create xorg.conf's at some point in those backup ones
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/c6i7AkY8
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Should I remove everyone? :D
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: if you wouldn't mind entertaining me, can you try sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current, remove that xorg.conf, and activate nvidia-current straight in jockey this time and then reboot to see if its any different?
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: I have done that like seven billion times already, please not one more time :D I dont want to reboot again
<tseliot> Oxymoron: please do what Sarvatt suggests but before you do it, please type "sudo rm /var/log/jockey.log"
<tseliot> and past the new /var/log/jockey.log after you do what Sarvatt suggested
<tseliot> paste
<Oxymoron> alright ...
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: you did *exactly* those steps before?
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Which xorg.conf did you point on btw?
<Oxymoron> If you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf I have done exactly those steps before
<Oxymoron> I will try remove all these backup files, or well I move them ... Does mv -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup* /home/oxymoron/xbackup work?
<Oxymoron> Alright, now I have moved them all and will try your steps one last time Sarvatt :)
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Then I post /var/log/jockey.log to you when I have rebooted ;)
<tseliot> whenever you prefer
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: And jockey cant find nvidia proprietary drivers if nvidia-current isnt installed so I guess that you meant reinstall nvidia-current
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Btw, if jockey already is in sudo mode it doesnt rescan if I close app and then start it again? :S How to rescan after isntalled drivers?
<tseliot> Oxymoron: close jockey and type "sudo killall jockey-backend"
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: no I didn't mean reinstall nvidia-current, thats what I was trying to have you avoid :D sorry talking between jobs here
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Well if I remove nvidia-current jockey doesnt find nay drivers? :P
<Sarvatt> you're *just* purging nvidia-current? nvidia-current-modaliases is still installed?
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: No I purge nvidia*, nvidia-current-modaliases has never been installed at all? :P
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: I was asking you to type the exact command I said :D you need nvidia-common and nvidia-current-modaliases installed still, dont purge nvidia*
 * tseliot nods
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Well I dont even have nvidia-common or nvidia-current-modalases and it have never been installed? :D
<Oxymoron> Dependecy problems? :P
<Oxymoron> When I install nvidia-current it only installs that and nvidia-settings
<Sarvatt> you removed it by purging nvidia* at some point already
<tseliot> they are installed by default. Jockey won't work without them
<Sarvatt> just sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: No I checked and it didnt removed those, but I have removed those before
<Sarvatt> there's your problem I'm sure
<Oxymoron> tseliot: They are not isntalled by default for me in Lucid
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes could be ... awesome I asked someone else and he said that I only need nvidia-current .... dOOOoH
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: I can most assuredly guarantee you they are installed by default for everyone and you removed it at some point
<Sarvatt> so sudo apt-get install nvidia-common, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current, remove your xorg.conf, then activate nvidia-current straight in jockey
<Oxymoron> If I install nvidia-current it doesnt install nvidia-common?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Well, problem solved I guess xD I do your steps now, I will not trust those guys in #kubuntu or ubuntu+ channel in this case anymore :D
<Oxymoron> ubuntu+1
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Btw, sudo killall jockey-backend and then open jockey again doesnt work? It doesnt rescan drivers on my system? :S
<Oxymoron> tseliot: I guess its cached or doesnt run if sudo for it is open.
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Is there any rescan option for jockey backend?
<tseliot> Oxymoron: just make sure that "jockey" is not in the output of "ps aux | grep jockey"
<tseliot> otherwise just kill any remaining jockey process
<tseliot> launching a new jockey-backend will rescan your hardware
<Oxymoron> tseliot: ps aux | grep jockey give me one process using jockey but crl+esc doesnt show any process using jokcey? :S
<Oxymoron> "oxymoron 12330  0.0  0.0   3336   828 pts/2    S+   17:37   0:00 grep jockey"
<tseliot> that's you looking for jockey
<tseliot> not a jockey process
<tseliot> i.e. jockey is not running
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Haha lol xD Seriously that was awkward xD
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Well it doesnt work then, bug
<Oxymoron> hmm now it searches finally :)
<Oxymoron> It took awhile to release cache or something I guess
<Oxymoron> And now it Finally found the drivers even that I dont have nvidia-current installed <3 finally!
<tseliot> \o/
<Oxymoron> I guess all this problem because modaliases and common wasnt installed 
<tseliot> Sarvatt: a one line patch should fix bug #539196 and save me from having to maintain 3 different versions of nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539196 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings X display configuration window doesn't work on nvidia-173 and nvidia-96" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539196
<Sarvatt> i think everyone using the blob has purged nvidia-* at some point and gotten themselves into that situation, thats why I was asking you to entertain me :)
<Sarvatt> tseliot: installing a different xorg.conf for nvidia-173/nvidia-96?
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Haha alright :D Well I think I have removed it sometime when I should fix something with nvidia before.
<tseliot> Sarvatt: no, just patching nvidia-settings so that it doesn't fail if the noscanout property is not provided by the driver
<Sarvatt> tseliot: there is a xorg.conf option you can add to fix that on the older drivers but I can't remember which, think it was disabling twinview
<Sarvatt> oh sweet
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt, tseliot: I will reboot now and if it works, seriously thank you very much! <3 I have been struggling this problem in like a month and no one have been able to help me properly
<Oxymoron> I had this problem even in Karmic
<Oxymoron> Btw, in jockey I would suggest a reboot button or make it send by dbus an action to reboot like KPackagekit does if reboot is required ;)
<Sarvatt> no problem Oxymoron, now ya know and can help people having the same problem :)
 * tseliot nods
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes I will certainly do if someone have same problem :)
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt, tseliot: Now nVidia driver works, but I still got the same annoying ground problem ... In my mutlimedia players, the video output is transparent and show the image of the window beneath video player.
<tseliot> Oxymoron: Xorg.0.log, please
<Oxymoron> tseliot: http://pastebin.com/7QiDXrMy
<tseliot> either try disabling the 3D effects or ask on Nvidia's forums
<tseliot> the driver is enabled now
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Yeah I saw that, sweet :) Hopefully I will be able to make video players work :)
<Oxymoron> tseliot: Weird, if I remove desktop effects I got a black screen instead of a transparent :P
<tseliot> you definitely want to ask nvidia on the nvnews forum about it
<Oxymoron> nvnews forum?
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, your hardware is old though is it not?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Its not that for sure, my card has worked before for a month ago it stopped working after some karmic update or something like that. 7950 GT isnt very old, most people here uses like 7300 or something like that. I should not need 8 series or GTX
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: what video player? try changing the output method in it
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: But my computer itself has new components :)
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: All of them
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: VLC I tried switch output mode and then that one "work" but not smooth
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: It havent work for a long time now, maybe one month. Nobody know whats the problem it seems, would be real nice if I could solve it.
<Sarvatt> find out how KDE picks the default output method and play with that, in gnome its system - preferences - multimedia system selector
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Phonon and then Xine engine or Gstreamer but I dont know how to change? :S
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, my experience is the blob supports the newer chips like g8x and g9x better than the older g7x and so forth
<Oxymoron> Shouldnt be the problem I think, have been working smoothly like ages in max effects on
<Oxymoron> bjsnider:
<desrt> hi.  i'm trying to track down a regression with X on lucid
<desrt> the regression has happened between the beta release and the current state of the archive
<desrt> it has to do with the X server being unable to allocate sufficient memory to complete an xrandr
<Sarvatt> desrt: got a bug#?
<desrt> no.  i'm trying to gather some more information
<desrt> i'm just wondering if you guys have heard of this issue already
<desrt> it comes with this in the xorg log:
<Sarvatt> maybe if I can see the logs of what happens, what GPU you  have and such
<desrt> (II) intel(0): Allocate new frame buffer 2400x1920 stride 2432
<desrt> Fatal server error:
<desrt> Failed to submit batchbuffer: No space left on device
<desrt> i'll pastebin the log
<desrt> i'm just on the livecd now to get a list of package versions from the working config so i can start to play around to see which package is responsible for the regression
<tseliot> desrt: is that with the 3d effects on?
<desrt> yes and no
<Sarvatt> desrt: so it's intel, what specific GPU?
<desrt> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<desrt> http://pastebin.org/128694 <- full xorg log
<desrt> tseliot: it appears not to matter
<Sarvatt> can you pastebin the output of cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects after it happens?
<desrt> after it happens my system is unusable....
<desrt> erm.  maybe ssh will still work.  let me install sshd and try again.
<desrt> bbiab.
 * Oxymoron wonder if it could be something else than xserver, nvidia driver, codecs or phonon that is the reason video output isnt working
<tseliot> desrt: please install mesa-utils and paste the output of "glxinfo -l | grep -i size"
<desrt> this is fascinating.
<desrt> is it possible that having desktop effects *enabled* could prevent the crash?
<tseliot> it's what I was trying to say
<desrt> ok.  that might be the case.
<desrt> i forgot that i had disabled them (because things were going -really- slow)
<desrt> that was at the same time as i was doing the upgrade
<desrt> and since turning desktop effects *off* doesn't usually cause problems....
<desrt> i just assumed it was the upgrade that broke stuff
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, is glxinfo giving you the expected output at this point in time?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yes, properly working ;)
<bjsnider> and what happens when you try mplayer -vo xv -ao pulse file.avi?
<Sarvatt> well I see the same problem as in your log here but that doesn't help any :D  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=558632
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 558632 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "Failed to submit batchbuffer: No space left on device" [Medium,New]
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: That works, the players that dont is DragonPLayer and Kaffeine what I know about.
<bjsnider> so xine
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Do you know if its possible to tweak zine someway?
<Oxymoron> *xine
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, are you one of those unfortunate people that uses kde?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yes ...
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Why?
<bjsnider> meh
<bjsnider> it's not my favourite thing to use
<desrt> hmm.  once the X server goes down it seems like userland is dead
<desrt> i can ping the machine, but ssh is not responsive
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: How come?
<bjsnider> well, go read what linus has said about kde4
<bjsnider> it's like gilding a turd. it's pretty but it stinks
<desrt> desrt@marzipan:/sys/kernel/debug/dri/0$ echo `cat gem_objects `
<desrt> 666 objects 31080448 object bytes 7 pinned 13582336 pin bytes 28753920 gtt bytes 234881024 gtt total
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: And I tried gstreamer instead of xine same problem consisted with video ... I guess Linux havent tested latest KDE then xD
<Oxymoron> Linus*
<desrt> tseliot: ^^
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I would say same thing about Ubuntu then but one change, its ugly as hell and stinks as well xD
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, what happens at the command line?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: commandline when?
<bjsnider> xine
<desrt> tseliot: and GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096  |  GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE = 256  |  GL_ALIASED_POINT_SIZE_RANGE = 1, 255  |  GL_SMOOTH_POINT_SIZE_RANGE = 1, 255  |  GL_MAX_CUBE_MAP_TEXTURE_SIZE_ARB = 2048
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I dont know, I havent tried dragonplayer through command line
<Sarvatt> desrt: can you try running the xorg-edgers PPA to see if its any different? If it is I'd suggest starting by looking at changes to src/drmmode_display.c in  xserver-xorg-video-intel between 2.9.1 and master
<tseliot> GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE = 256 seems too little to me
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, try this: xine file://some/where/foo.avi
<desrt> tseliot: it's just a crappy embedded intel chipset on a laptop
<Sarvatt> yeah its the same here tseliot 
<tseliot> weird, I thought it was more...
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Weird, that works so I guess the problem isnt xine itself ...
<bjsnider> whatever
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: :'(
<tseliot> desrt, Sarvatt: and what's the output of xrandr?
<bjsnider> try launching kaffeine from a terminal and then adding a file and playing it using the gui to see if there's any console output
<desrt> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2400 x 1920, maximum 8192 x 8192
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I got this error repeated: ""
<Oxymoron> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<Oxymoron>   Extension:    133 (Uknown extension)
<Oxymoron>   Minor opcode: 19 (Unknown request)
<Oxymoron>   Resource id:  0x16a
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: X conflicts with something maybe?
<bjsnider> try googling that
<bjsnider> make sure in the settings for both apps that you're using xv as the video output driver
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Do you know how to change video output driver?
<bjsnider> i don't use those apps
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I do, but there is no settings in Kaffeine or DragonPLayer to change video output mode xD
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: And Google didnt find any useful info about that error btw :P
<bjsnider> that looks like a qt error, not specifically having to do with video
<bjsnider> try #kubuntu-devel
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Alright, thanks :)
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: thats a XvShmPutImage error in the Xvideo extension, try playing with the Xv settings in nvidia-settings to see if you can get it working?
<Sarvatt> doh too late
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, that doesn't make a lot of sense because xine at the command line worked
<bjsnider> and by default it uses xv
<Sarvatt> alot of people have that problem with the blob and xine apparently
<bjsnider> is that right?
<bjsnider> i wonder if it's all old hardware
<bjsnider> i wonder if anybody with vdpau-capable hardware has that problem
<Sarvatt> desrt: is your numlock light on your keyboard flashing when it happens?
<desrt> i don't know
<desrt> the reason that i'm running with external monitors at present is because the cable that connects my laptop's monitor to the base of it broke
<desrt> and the keyboard LEDs are part of the monitor assembly
<desrt> fwiw, this setup will only be necessary for a few more days until the replacement part arrives
<kklimonda> so how is the fadeout/fadein done? I'm stuck with almost black screen now ;)
<kklimonda> hmm.. not xgamma..
<kklimonda> the cursor looks fine but the rest of the screen is dimm
<cnd> bryceh: RAOF: how can I test the latest nouveau in lucid? I'm worried about the userspace abi conflicts
<cnd> would the xorg-edgers ppa allow me to try it?
<cnd> Sarvatt: ^^ too?
<Sarvatt> kklimonda: the gnome-screensaver fadeout? run gnome-screensaver with --debug and see what gamma fade method it's using and its pretty obvious in the source how it happens
<Sarvatt> cnd: yeah
<cnd> Sarvatt: ok, I'll try it
<Sarvatt> cnd: although I haven't updated it to the latest nouveau since they rebased onto 2.6.34 and it needs a lot more stuff like some acpi bits backported too
<cnd> hmm...
<Sarvatt> desrt: asking what other info would be useful in a bug report about your issue in #intel-gfx
<Sarvatt> desrt: can you try grabbing the xserver-xorg-video-intel source, and disable the copyfb patch from the series?
<desrt> sure.
<Sarvatt> desrt: the problem happens right after startup right? does it work if you dont have it connected at startup and plug it in after?
<desrt> the problem comes at login
<desrt> due to the gnome settings daemon applying my xrandr settings from gconf
<Sarvatt> its fine at the gdm login screen?
<desrt> s
<desrt> yes
<desrt> debuilding the driver with the patch removed
<desrt> ok.  new driver is in
<desrt> i'll see if i can get any crashes to happen
<desrt> no help.
<desrt> still getting the crash ~50% of thet ime
<tjaalton> bryceh, Sarvatt: xorg-server with the backports uploading..
<bryceh> here we go :-)
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> it works with current drivers, so I'll wait until it's built & published before uploading the drivers
<BUGabundo> evening
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: woohoo! 
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: nice -  Add 14-tone-down-nidr-errors.diff. Use X_INFO instead of X_ERROR.
<Sarvatt> I was going to ask if we should downgrade that
<Ng> aaaaa
<Ng> I just ran sudo lshw and everything went pink
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> pink of fushia?
<Ng> and looked exactly like things did on the brand new Vaio I mentioned the other day
<Ng> BUGabundo: I don't know which shade of pink, but it was definitely corrupted
<Ng> flipping to a console and back fixed it :/
<BUGabundo_diner> Ng: does this help? http://p.bugabundo.net/color-wheel-15
<Ng> no ;)
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: thanks, code is straightforward but the problem itself isn't :)
<Sarvatt> Ng: guessing you're on the 2.6.32-17 kernel?
<Sarvatt> that should be fixed in 2.6.32-18
<Ng> Sarvatt: aha, I was just preparing to reboot :)
<BUGabundo_WC> Ng: damn... I was almost sure it would :\ 
<BUGabundo_WC> :)
<tjaalton> sigh, xserver failed on armel, some buildd problem apparently
<tjaalton> dpkg-deb: building package `xserver-xorg-core-dbgsym' in `../xserver-xorg-core-dbgsym_1.7.6-2ubuntu1_armel.ddeb'.
<tjaalton> make: *** [binary-arch] Error 2
<apw> Sarvatt, i think you might have been having a look at whether there was a way to influence KMS resolution selection?  :)  if so, hows that going?
<tjaalton> looks like it'll take hours before the xserver is published on the main archs, so I'll upload the drivers in the morning..
<bryceh> wish it wasn't such a pain in the ass to forward bugs upstream
<tjaalton> yeah it could be more straightforward
<RAOF> Launchpad still plans to get a “post this upstream” button, right?
<bryceh> yeah but who knows if that'll be useful
<Sarvatt> desrt: ickle passed along a patch regarding your problem, would you mind trying it out? I uploaded the package here https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/bugs
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: did the last one even build right on armel?
<desrt> Sarvatt: in a bit i'll try
<Sarvatt> desrt: thanks :)
<Sarvatt> ah darn wait, forgot debian  had a libdrm 2.4.18-3 build dep and forgot to change it
<Sarvatt> we've got the overlay stuff in our linux-libc-dev so our libdrm is fine
<Sarvatt> ok fixed one uploaded
<Sarvatt> apw: I wasn't especially looking into that, whats the problem? video=connector:resolution should work?
<Sarvatt> apw: good to see you back too, didn't have anyone to bug about kernel fixes while you were gone and  mailed the list :) we *really* need http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commit;h=7b56712ff524ee55e38afaee3954d125f56a6070 applied to the kernel again :D
<RAOF> Sarvatt: How quick & easy is it for you to upload a new l-b-m-nouveau to xorg-edgers?  I'd like to get http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/linux-2.6/commit/?id=8af36117e23bc36c34d0d25484f7b9de021b51bc in there for testing.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: uploading now
<RAOF> Sarvatt: You're awesome.
<Sarvatt> if my battery doesn't die mid upload and zero out all the files again :D
<Sarvatt> RAOF: if you ever have time lbm-nouveau packaging needs some love for the post 2.6.34 upstream rebase :D
<Sarvatt> last i checked it failed because it needed some acpi change that touched it in .34 but maybe theres some way to work around that
<Sarvatt> think it was http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/linux-2.6/commit/?id=a19a6ee6cad2b20292a774c2f56ba8039b0fac9c and http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/linux-2.6/commit/?id=57e148b6a975980944f4466ccb669b1d02dfc6a1
<RAOF> Ok.  Do you have any special-sauce scripts to help you lbm-nouveau?
<RAOF> (That aren't already in the source on xorg-edgers?)
<Sarvatt> just grab the source of the one in edgers and reuse the packaging :D
<Sarvatt> i commented out some of the UPDATE|MUNGE-NOUVEAU stuff that didnt apply to the old 2.6.32 based upstream (just the listsort stuff)
<RAOF> Right, yeah.
<Sarvatt> not sure how to work around those two commits
<Sarvatt> ideally we could just ship a whole darn kernel in there but i dont know how to package it right
<RAOF> I think I do; maybe that can be a Easter project.
<RAOF> Just shoving in a kernel wholesale would probably work.  We could probably even keep the Ubuntu sauce, now that upstream is based on 2.6.34 which is a descendent of our stuff.
#ubuntu-x 2010-03-31
<Sarvatt> not worried about the sauce at all, i'd end up pulling nouveau drm-radeon-testing and drm-intel-next into it each time probably anyway :D
<Sarvatt> oh sweet, good post on the kernel update procedure on the kernel-team list now
<RAOF> Hooray!  Nouveau on PPC
<Sarvatt> funny we got nouveau there but radeon KMS still isn't enabled (last I looked) :D
<Sarvatt> been using radeon KMS on my powerpc machine since jaunty
<Sarvatt> ok the blob is *totally* busted for me right now
<Sarvatt> plus nv absolutely does not work on nv50+ with novueau KMS in use, I think you're lucky you're on NV40 RAOF :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Hm.  I thought I'd *tried* that on my nv96.  Maybe I didn't :)
<Sarvatt> i get a screen full of lovely colored ansi characters no matter what I do with nv, forgot I had xserver-xorg-video-nouveau purged before
<Sarvatt> activating compiz with the blob completely kills the system here, corruption all over the place and sysrq keys dont even work
<RAOF> :(
<Sarvatt> it kind of worked without compiz, i got black horizontal line corruption all over the notification area, and indicator-applet-session icons
<Sarvatt> no idea what killed it, updated with the past 3 days worth of updates and rebooted and the wifes laptop was completely messed up :D nothing in the logs, should have tried the -17 kernel again before i purged it
<RAOF> That's not very promising; what card is that?
<Sarvatt> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] [10de:0427] (rev a1)
<Sarvatt> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30cf]
<Sarvatt> dang, g-p-m is constantly dying and respawning still
<RAOF> That's not even a particularly crazy card.
<Sarvatt> nope one of the more common laptop GPU's
<Sarvatt> was one step up from integrated for a long time :D
<johanbr> I have that card and it's working fine with the blob
<johanbr> (on lucid)
<Sarvatt> how recently did you reboot?
<johanbr> yesterday
<Sarvatt> i'll try reinstalling it now that I actually got back into the desktop :D
<Sarvatt> hmm, should nvidia-current call update-initramfs on removal? imagine that novueau blacklist is still in the initrd
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yes, it should.
<Sarvatt> sheesh, 50% battery used in about 30 minutes of text mode and 10 minutes of having a desktop up with nouveau
<Sarvatt> nvidia-current won't install :D
<Sarvatt> 2010-03-30 20:30:05,913 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler device sections ({0: ['\tIdentifier\t"Default Device"\n', '\tDriver\t"nvidia"\n']})
<RAOF> You're rather at the mercy of the bios' default settings.
<RAOF> My nv96 (+ intel) netbook doesn't sap power particularly with nouveau.  Power management support would be nice, though!
<Sarvatt> think the nvidia/jockey stuff is messed up with xorg.conf.d
<Sarvatt> yepyep just installed xserver-xorg-core (2:1.7.6-2ubuntu1) and can't activate the blob
<Sarvatt> err, well it installed but gave the error and said it failed, it did install the /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: no xorg.conf.d directory getting installed
<Sarvatt> had to add my own inputclass stuff to xorg.conf, that was my problem
<RAOF> Anyone want to sponsor an upload for G200EH support to x-x-v-mga?
<bryceh> RAOF, hit me
<RAOF> git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-mga
<bryceh> Sarvatt, btw if you can associate lp bug #'s with any of those redhat patches you emailed me, it would be a huge help
<bryceh> RAOF, mind doing a debdiff?
<RAOF> Not at all.
<bryceh> actually nevermind, I got the git tree
<RAOF> Well, and there's a debdiff attached to the bug now :)
<bryceh> RAOF, upload sponsored
<RAOF> bryceh: Thanks!
<Sarvatt> ahh ok the evdev rules were in xserver-xorg-input-evdev, no wonder I didnt have any
<Sarvatt> should put a BIG warning somewhere not to update packages yet because things are broken :)
<Sarvatt> i did a catchall evdev InputClass section in my nvidia xorg.conf to catch all /dev/input/event devices and that totally screws up the blob
<bryceh> Sarvatt, the trace on bug #532530 looks extremely familiar to me but I can't place it... do you recognize it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532530 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i815] Segmentation fault at address (nil)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532530
<bryceh> wasn't there a mess of bugs involving libpixman in their backtrace?
<Sarvatt> the ones i was looking at were all with the blob continuing rendering after a VT switch and screwing up, thats a different one.. wish that person would attach the real logs instead of a tarball of /var/log/
<bryceh> yeah I know
<Sarvatt> ahh crap - <tjaalton> [17:39:04] -looks like it'll take hours before the xserver is published on the main archs, so I'll upload the drivers in the morning..
<Sarvatt> well I'm passing around this link for people that already upgraded and need to reboot.. http://sarvatt.com/downloads/xorg.conf.d/
<bryceh> Sarvatt, maybe mail that to ubuntu-devel@
<Sarvatt> bryceh: sorry I was swamped there trying to fix the wifes machine, you know how it goes I'm sure :D responding to your patch mail now
<bryceh> heh yep
<bryceh> meanwhile I've gotten the -ati .192 merge done
<bryceh> several nice fixes in it
<bryceh> one thing I'm unsure about though - it has a conf from debian to enable kms, but not sure if that's going to interfere with our kms enablement
<bryceh> guessing it won't
<Sarvatt> that EXA backport was totally just me saying I'm doing it in xorg-edgers
<Sarvatt> no reason to install that, just revert http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-ati.git;a=commit;h=f62daf71011a40aa37802b6abd726b731985174b
<bryceh> rats I *just* uploaded it
<bryceh> well, I don't think it's going to hurt anything
<Sarvatt> bryceh: can you release http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-input-evdev.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu and http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu ?
<Sarvatt> xserver is borked at the moment, the old udev rules aren't working for me at least and theres no xorg.conf.d snippets to load the drivers without those
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: whaat? things busted?
<tjaalton> sigh, thought I tested that
<tjaalton> anyway, evdev & synaptics uploaded
<Sarvatt> yeah things were totally busted on upgrade and reboot here, maybe because I had a nvidia xorg.conf already?
<Sarvatt> sweet! thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> hmm, dunno.. maybe
<tjaalton> right, 5-7h queue
<tjaalton> should've just uploaded them earlier
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: yeah we dont have snippets loading the quirks for those tags, those mini 10v's need quirking
<Sarvatt> doh nevermind yes you did that already!
<tjaalton> untested, but I think they should work..
<Sarvatt> sounds like it worked for him at least! would be nice to figure out why it broke so badly here
<tjaalton> hmm, and seems to work here too
<tjaalton> yeah :)
<tjaalton> *phew*
<Sarvatt> working here on 2 of my other machines too, just the laptop with the blob had major trouble
<tjaalton> got a log?
<Sarvatt> i stupidly overwrote the one i was trying to save from the first failed boot
<tjaalton> well you should be able to reproduce it by moving xorg.conf.d away?
<Sarvatt> you're right, will do that in the morning, wifes using that laptop now
<tjaalton> and it failed to start?
<tjaalton> the symptom should be that there was no mouse/kbd
<Sarvatt> no mouse/keyboard yeah
<tjaalton> alright then
<tjaalton> well, no-one uses the blob anyway.. oh, wait
<tjaalton> :)
<Sarvatt> if i could just force nouveau to use the lowest performance state always i'd never look back :)
<Sarvatt> whoops - make[3]: *** No rule to make target `wcmTilt2Rotation.lo', needed by `wacom_drv.la'.  Stop
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: you need to run autoreconf firtst
<tjaalton> first
<Sarvatt> yeah i remember you having that problem the other day and i still forgot :D
<tjaalton> the package is a mess..
<tjaalton> too bad ron won't like the idea of running autoreconf on build
<tjaalton> *doesn't
<tjaalton> thinking about forking it properly, but maybe not :)
<Sarvatt> lp:ubuntu/xf86-input-wacom maybe? :)
<Sarvatt> (since he doesn't want it in pkg-xorg?)
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: nah, pkg-xorg is fine, even if he'd maintain it in his own repo
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: edgers needs to merge the xorg-server changes, or people using the edgers version will end up with no kbd/mouse :)
<tjaalton> asac: what's up with the armel buildd's? every build that generates a dbgsym-package fails
<tjaalton> asac: and for instance xorg-server failed to build because of that
<tjaalton> asac: hmm, it might be ok now..
<tjaalton> asac: right, false alarm.. it's built now :)
<tjaalton> there, evtouch and joystick uploaded
<tjaalton> hum, joystick rejected, need to fakesync it
<tjaalton> there
<tseliot> Sarvatt: would you like to test my nvidia-settings with -173?
<asac> tjaalton: our builders are unfortunately not stable ... retrying a few times helps often
<asac> we are in process of adding new builders .... so there is hope
<tseliot> jcristau: do you know if/where XSERVER_LIBPCIACCESS is defined in xserver 1.7.x?
<tjaalton> asac: oh ok. i was just worried that the xserver didn't build the first time, but then noticed that it was retried and succeeded
 * jcristau hands grep to tseliot 
<tseliot> jcristau: I did that already
<jcristau> then you have your answer
<tseliot> ok, it's not defined then
<jcristau> wrong.
<tseliot> libpciaccess-dev is installed here
<tseliot> and here it says that it should be defined in xorg-server.h: http://www.x.org/wiki/PciReworkHowto
<jcristau> s/should be/is/
<tseliot> I don't have any xorg-server.h here
<tseliot> never mind, I was convinced that xserver-xorg-dev was already installed
<tedg> Hey guys.  We're trying to bind to Super+Esc but can't seem to.
<tedg> I can't find an application doing that.
<tedg> Is that a key combo that X is grabbing?
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/nxnnfP4p -- should we just be matching event devices in synaptics too?
<Sarvatt> btw tseliot did you see the problem I had last night trying to activate the blob? Jockey says it fails to activate (even though it activates fine) if I try to activate it - 2010-03-30 20:30:05,913 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler device sections ({0: ['\tIdentifier\t"Default Device"\n', '\tDriver\t"nvidia"\n']})
<tseliot> Sarvatt: can I see the full log and your xorg.conf, please?
<Sarvatt> not sure if you know whats up with that, just started since the xorg.conf.d xserver
<Sarvatt> let me see if my wife left that machine on for me to ssh into, one sec
<Sarvatt> there was no xorg.conf at the time, it still created one though but it said the process failed
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/AJiKWr08
<tseliot> Sarvatt: it doesn't say that it failed (at least in the log)
<Sarvatt> i'll redo it later and get you a screenshot of the gui dialog
<Sarvatt> the gui said it failed even though it worked
<tseliot> ok
<Sarvatt> hmm, evdev is claiming the touchpad for a lot of people without the synaptics upgrade
<Sarvatt> man, the bug number just does not want to stay under 300 - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-lucid.svg
<bryceh> Sarvatt, heh
<bryceh> wow, that's sad, our 'workqueue' stats are just barely below that...  http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-lucid-workqueue.svg
<bryceh> that means almost all the lucid bugs are blocked on us needing to do something with them
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, fyi ... my quirks kicked in as you said
<rickspencer3> (after updating today)
<rickspencer3> thanks
<Sarvatt> no worries, tjaalton is the one that did all the work porting the quirks over and deserves the thanks :) glad it worked out though, thanks for the update about it
<DBO> is the issue where closing a clutter app == x crash known?
<Sarvatt> DBO: yep https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/550218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550218 in xorg-server "xserver crashes when closing application using clutter" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Hey :) Do you remember my problem before? :P That video output problem ... I wonder it still doesnt work after updated several possible candidates recently and I wonder, do you know which packages that is required for video output in Kaffeine and Dragonplayer for instance? Or if you know any site I can check on?
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: I'd suggest starting by googling xine XvShmPutImage nvidia :)
<Sarvatt> your X error was a BadMatch in the Xvideo extension in XvShmPutImage
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: have you tried fiddling with the nvidia-settings control panel Xv options?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yeah not checking for /dev/input/event* is an oversight, I'll fix it tomorrow
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: try seeing if whatever player you're using has a --debug option and run it from a terminal so you can get more info on whats happening
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Smart ideas, thanks man :) And well I havent fiddling around with nvidia-settings
<bjsnider> i don't think that would really do it, but it's worth a shot
<bjsnider> what would really help is a new graphics card
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: You and youre new graphics card talk ...
<Oxymoron> My Graphic card is perfectly fine ;)
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Hmm interesting output from dragon in command konsole: ""
<Oxymoron> InotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Oxymoron> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/oxymoron/.config/ibus/bus
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. 
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon 
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: no output giving details on what output method is being used and such? all that stuff isnt related
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: How do I retrieve that kind of info then?
<Sarvatt> you're asking someone who doesn't use KDE.. :)
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Alright, I will ask someone who does :)
<Sarvatt> Oxymoron: run the player with --help, it'll give you a list of extra options you can use..
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, but I cant find any debug option parameter in there and not in --help-kde or --help-qt either
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: Do you know what ibus is btw?
<bryceh> merged 2.9.1-3 plus cherrypicks
<bryceh> (for -intel)
<Sarvatt> do you really not have a multimedia configuration option in the KDE system menus somewhere?
<RAOF> Sarvatt, Oxymoron: There certainly is a multimedia configuration option; Look for “Phonon” somewhere .
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: No, I tried remove ~/.kde before and problem still persist ... It must be something else.
<Oxymoron> RAOF: Look for Phonon somewhere? :P More specific please ... Phonon settings in systemsettings isnt anything, but maybe some phonon settings somewhere else though'
<RAOF> Oxymoron: Phonon settings in systemsettings should be where you're looking.  I'm sure there's *something* there :)
<RAOF> Look for xine engine options.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: That intel fix has hit lucid-kernel git!  Yay!
<Oxymoron> RAOF: You cant setup anything there, you can only change between gstreamer and xine, no settings at all ...
<RAOF> There's *definitely* some form of options around in that sort of area; I remember being able to change the deinterlacer used for DVD content, at least...
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yeah i closed a ton of bugs about it already since the -19 kernel with it has already been uploaded
<Oxymoron> RAOF: Yeah, but those options are also removed in latest kde ... so cant even change that and those settings isnt worth anything anyway so.
<Oxymoron> Sarvatt: I ll be damn, I installed ibus restarted xserver and then it worked :D
<Sarvatt> tell the KDE people that :)
<Oxymoron> #kde-devel I guess
<ernstp> my plymouth boot is still flickering a lot
<ernstp> is everyone elses doing that also?
<Sarvatt> ernstp: guessing you have a mobilie x1300-x1600 ati gpu? :)
#ubuntu-x 2010-04-01
<ernstp> Sarvatt, nope, radeon 4770, desktop
<ernstp> Sarvatt, goes something like this:
<ernstp> blinking vga cursor for a while, then some error message 
<Sarvatt> flickering as in, brightness changing while the ubuntu logo is on the screen?
<ernstp> then plymouth boot
<ernstp> then vga again, then plymouth boot
<ernstp> then black, then gdm
<ernstp> no, only between vga+black and plymouth/gdm
<ernstp> 2/3 times depending on how you count
<Sarvatt> bryceh: did you include the bgnr patch with the latest ati upload?
<ernstp> kms works fine generally
<Sarvatt> ernstp: you're using stock lucid packages?
<ernstp> but there's nothing smooth about my boot
<Sarvatt> (because I dont have the splash integration stuff on xorg-edgers)
<ernstp> Sarvatt, yes! I've actually made a point of that, usually don't :-)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yep, why, is there a problem?
<Sarvatt> yeah 100_radeon-6.9.0-bgnr-enable.patch is there so its not that
<ernstp> bryceh, plymouth problems...
<Sarvatt> bryceh: just ernstp saying thats not working for him and that was my first idea :D
<ernstp> it's switching to vga two times during boot
<Sarvatt> ernstp: pastebin your dmesg?
<ernstp> no smooth transition between plymouth and gdm
<ernstp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407302/
<ernstp> kms generally working very well etc
<ernstp> Sarvatt, bryceh, plymouth-log-viewer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407303/
<Sarvatt> nothing there showing what you're saying happening of course, do you have multiple monitors or anything?
<ernstp> nope
<ernstp> 1650x1080
<Sarvatt> been happening for awhile or just recently?
<ernstp> awhile
<ernstp> quite consistent between the different plymouth updates I would say actually
<ernstp> not sure about that though
<ernstp> let me reboot and note exactly what happens
<Sarvatt> try echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash and then sudo update-initramfs -u and see if its any different?
<ernstp> oki
<ernstp> Sarvatt, ok, that was one flicker less
<Sarvatt> transition work?
<ernstp> Grub -> vga 3 seconds -> 2 sec monitor off pause -> plymouth 6-7 secs -> vga 1 sec -> gdm no transition
<Sarvatt> by gdm no transition you mean you see a black screen for awhile right?
<ernstp> yeah, black vga 1 secs between plymouth and gdm
<Sarvatt> it'd be way more than 1 second if it wasn't working, you never have a mouse cursor over the ubuntu logo?
<ernstp> oops
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> it'd be way more than 1 second if it wasn't working, you never have a mouse cursor over the ubuntu logo?
<ernstp> did I miss anything?
<ernstp> before your change I usually had a mouse cursor on plymouth really quickly, then black, then gdm
<ernstp> didn't see one now
<Sarvatt> if you have a mouse cursor ever with the ubuntu logo on the screen the transition is working
<ernstp> except it get's interrupted by a black vga screen
<ernstp> so it's not a nice transition
<Sarvatt> its kind of delayed now too since gdm doesn't show the cursor initially either, but plymouth is long since quit by the time a cursor is shown
<Sarvatt> ernstp: /var/log/Xorg.0.log now please :D
<ernstp> pastebin commandlinetool?
<Sarvatt> it's something setting a new mode after gdm startup probably, your xrandr config maybe?
<Sarvatt> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<ernstp> can I have a xrandr config in gdm?
<RAOF> You don't happen to have a second monitor plugged in, do you?
<ernstp> http://pastebin.com/rTs5WFm9
<ernstp> nope
<RAOF> Sarvatt: UUOC :) - that can be accomplished more simply by “pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log” :)
<ernstp> let me write down exactly what happens wiht FRAMEBUFFER=n
<Sarvatt> ernstp: open gconf-editor, go to apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugin
<Sarvatt> xrandr, uncheck the enable box
<ernstp> done
<ernstp> ok, try again
<Sarvatt> RAOF: huh, that works? it didn't used to and I use it so much hence my overuse of cat | grep :D
<ernstp_> hmm, that helped a bit I guess
<ernstp_> now set FRAMEBUFFER=n
<Sarvatt> just delete that file and update-initramfs -u
<ernstp_> vga 10 seconds, then plymouth, then gdm, no transitions
<Sarvatt> i'd leave it in the initrd though if you dont want things to be ugly :D
<ernstp_> that was with FRAMEBUFFER=n
<ernstp_> now with =y again
<Sarvatt> ernstp_: i'm 100% positive the transition is working for you, it's something changing the mode after startup
<Azelphur> don't suppose there is a command I can use to make X clean up leaked memory?
<ernstp> now I don't get any hint of transition at all..
<Sarvatt> sudo jockey-text -d xorg:nvidia_current works :D
<ernstp> with FRAMEBUFFER=y its:
<Azelphur> 47.1% of 8GB for Xorg is fun :P
<ernstp> 1 sec vga, 10 sec plymouth, black screen, then gdm all loaded and complete
<ernstp> well have to got to bed now, hope that gave something :-)
<ernstp> thanks Sarvatt, cya!
<Sarvatt> ernstp: I dont think you've ever booted without the transition patches to -ati, you wouldn't see the ubuntu logo for more than a second without them :D
<Sarvatt> so apparently the x segfaults when closing clutter apps only happen with libclutter-1.0-0_1.2.4-0ubuntu1 and go away with libclutter-1.0-0_1.0.6-0ubuntu1
<Sarvatt> which is odd since i thought debian had clutter 0.8.x still and they were getting it too
<Sarvatt> seems like a problem not really specific to upstream because the glx bump to 1.4 on xserver 1.7 branch isn't upstream
<jcristau> debian has clutter 1.0.8 in sid and 1.2.4 in experimental fwiw
<superm1> Sarvatt, you were right, moving the mouse to the top of the screen when gnome terminal goes all wonky fixes it. how bizarre
<Sarvatt> oh superm1? same darn bug then
<bryceh> new intel-gpu-tools git snapshot uploaded
<desrt> Sarvatt: hey.  got that xorg driver update you wanted me to try?
<ScottK> Is Intel 865 expected to work on Lucid after the latest uploads get built?
<Sarvatt> desrt: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/bugs/+sourcepub/1013559/+listing-archive-extra
<desrt> cheers
<bryceh> ScottK, "expected" is such a strong word
<bryceh> ScottK, it's worth re-testing but don't hold your breath
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Is 865 on the list of things you want to get working?
<bryceh> everything is on that list ;-)
<bryceh> but no, I have no additional 8xx enablement work planned in my todo list
<desrt> Sarvatt: ok.  i've installed.  i'm going to reboot and try to login and out a few times to see if i can get the crash
<desrt> bbiab.
<bryceh> actually I have one other potential todo which is to do kms blacklists of any 8xx chips that we find work with ums but not kms
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds like time to find that stack of CD-Rs.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bryceh> but I need testing feedback from 8xx owners in order to do that
<ScottK> Right, I would be one of those, thus finding the CD-Rs.
<ScottK> How's 945 looking?
<bryceh> I've backported most of the 8xx changes that looked safe and easy.  There's some more which are harder to backport due to massive refactoring upstream, but which might help - I think those can be tested via xorg-edgers.  If xorg-edgers is found to solve the issues then I guess we could take a deeper look into those patches
<bryceh> but so much of upstream's changes are "Remove..." "Kill..." "Drop..." that it's a bit scary to wade through
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try to do some testing this weekend.
<bryceh> 945 should be fine, and afaik what issues remain need kernel fixes
<bryceh> the issues were lid and suspend/resume and plymouth/boot-prettiness related things
<desrt> Sarvatt: ok... after one bootup, no crash
<desrt> but osmething odd happened on logout
<ScottK> Worse comes to worse I guess I do a chassis swap.  I have a 945 box I'm using as a server and an 865 box as a desktop.  I also have 945 desktops too.
<desrt> Sarvatt: now i'm getting these instead: (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: No space left on device.
<desrt> Sarvatt: but to be honest with you, i was experiencing some random display corruption even on karmic
<desrt> Sarvatt: i wouldn't be surprised if that message was appearing in the log before and i just didn't notice it because i wasn't really looking
<desrt> ok.  corruption is actually much worse now than it was under karmic
<desrt> so i'm actually not sure if it's related
<Sarvatt> desrt: can ya give me the xorg log?
<desrt> Sarvatt: also: i think i've determine that when the crashes happen they're not taking out all of userspace
<desrt> rather, they appear to be taking out the *harddrive*
<desrt> i can do anything that was already in cache
<desrt> when i try to access something not in cache ,the process goes into D-state
<desrt> i wonder if maybe the harddrive and the graphics share an irq or something
<Sarvatt> i want to see the framebuffer adjustment line with the patch
<Sarvatt> just before the batchbuffer error
<bryceh> new radeontool 1.6.1 uploaded
<desrt> (II) intel(0): Allocate new frame buffer 2400x1920 stride 9728
<desrt> that one?
<desrt> note: no errors so far
<desrt> i'll just paste the hold lot.  just a sec.
<desrt> http://pastebin.org/130005
<desrt> all those lines except for the very last one happen up to the login scren
<desrt> the very last one happens when i login
<desrt> gonna do the glaringly obvious thing and try to go into the bios and max out the amount of shared memory allocated to the graphics.
<desrt> i'm getting graphics corruption this time in the form of the cursor in gnome-terminal being corrupted when it moves
<desrt> but no message about it in the log
<Sarvatt> desrt: wait, so you have *3* monitors running?
<desrt> only 2, really
<desrt> it's a laptop with 3 external display ports
<desrt> i am using 2 of them
<desrt> and i have the laptop LCD disabled
<desrt> the laptop itself has a VGA out
<desrt> which i am not using
<desrt> it's sitting on a docking station ('ultrabase') that has VGA and DisplayPort out, both of which i have connected to 1920x1200 dell 24" flatpanels xrandr'd sideways
<Sarvatt> try forcing off LVDS
<Sarvatt> i think its video=LVDS-1:off
<desrt> kernel commandline option?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<desrt> LVDS-1 or LVDS1?
<desrt> xrandr lists it as the latter
<Sarvatt> not sure
<Sarvatt> lessee
<desrt> btw: your patch has stopped the crash-on-login thing, it seems
<desrt> 4 boots now, without a crash
<desrt> but it introduced the corruption
<desrt> i never had corruption like this before your patch
<desrt> i'd almost prefer the crash since it only happens half the time :)
<Sarvatt> yeah thats because they downgraded batchbuffer errors to not take the server down post 2.9.1
<desrt> ahh
<Sarvatt> i think your setup is pushing the little laptop way too hard with all those screens :D
<desrt> worked fine on karmic :p
<desrt> but maybe you're right.  it might do me good to downgrade my setup a bit for the time being
<Sarvatt> just disabling the LVDS should fix it
<Sarvatt> trying to find the kernel parameter now
<desrt> xrandr has it turned off...
<desrt> but i guess it should be dead from the start
<Sarvatt> it *should* be video=LVDS-1:off
<desrt> i'm surprised LVDS is even getting DCC
<Sarvatt> if :off is the right way
<desrt> k.  i'll try that.
<desrt> i know it works if the output disappears from xrandr?
<desrt> DCC -> DDC?
<desrt> the panel is currently sitting at the other end of my desk :p
<desrt> new grub is a trip :)
<desrt> lvds1 is still listed in xrandr and the corruption remains
<desrt> i'm gonna try going down to just one screen
<desrt> still have corruption issues ,even on one screen with low resolution
<desrt> i think that's just how your driver is.....
<desrt> i'm just gonna go back to stock using the normal driver
<desrt> i think you're right -- i'm just driving this thing too hard
<desrt> i got away with it in karmic, but probably just barely
<Sarvatt> 1 extra *should* be fine, i just think there might be problems with 3 huge displays running at the same time, still haven't found the proper way to disable LVDS yet
<desrt> i can deal with this for now
<desrt> i have a new laptop on the way soon
<desrt> well, in a couple of weeks anyway
<desrt> also: i can't really afford to waste more time on this issue, sorry :/
<desrt> but definitely note that there is something nasty in that driver you had me install.  even with a modest screen configuration it has corruption
<bryceh> beta2 has reached freeze
<Sarvatt> no worries desrt, sorry I couldn't help ya more
<desrt> Sarvatt: you tried lots.  thanks :)
<desrt> see you in brussels?
<Sarvatt> hopefully, no word on sponsorship yet :D
<desrt> best of luck :)
<desrt> cheers
<Sarvatt> anyone not using intel that wouldn't mind running a little program that'll probably crash your X? :D
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Of course!
<RAOF> Let me fire up my sacrificial netbook
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=34041
<Sarvatt> \o/ thanks RAOF
<Sarvatt> trying to dig into this clutter crashing bug more, seems when swrast is used the app just segfaults instead of crashing the whole xserver like it does when intel is
<bryceh> wow, I sure snuck in a lot of stuff just under the wire
<bryceh> just two bits didn't make it (but both are new packages for universe so maybe can still do them)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: can you do it with edgers 3D support? :D
 * Sarvatt is a pain in the butt, sorry
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yup.  Assuming this netbook will boot.
<RAOF> And it might need a little updating first...
<RAOF> Universe doesn't get frozen for beta 2, does it?
<bryceh> slangasek's email indicated the packages need archive admins to put them in, but no approvals are needed
<bryceh> or something like that
<bryceh> I didn't get to xorg-server, however most everything I want to go into that are regular bugs and probably acceptable under freeze rules
<RAOF> Oooh.  This poor little netbook is all manner of messed up.  How did that happen?  It hasn't been turned on for a couple of days!
 * bryceh uploads newly repackaged xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<Sarvatt> ok well maybe debugging more into why it segfaults with swrast will help me figure out why with dri2 it's is taking down the server :D
<Sarvatt> bryceh: WHOOPS - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=bc93395b3eb5e3511c1b62af90693269f4fa6e13
<bryceh> Sarvatt, mm, do we have a LP# for this issue?
<bryceh> (I ask because now that we're in freeze, we're gonna need paperwork to get bug fixes in)
<Sarvatt> just keep an eye out for bugs about the system being unbearably slow after a few hours uptime on r600-r700 :D
<Sarvatt> darnit, forgot to --disable-gallium in this mesa debug build, going to take forever
<bryceh> I just checked through the source code, we don't have anything matching that stanza of code
<bryceh> so perhaps that's a regression they introduced in code newer than ours
 * bryceh "Ha! Take that phoronix peanut gallery!  Saved by the not-shipping-bleeding-edge-crap."
<Sarvatt> oh i thought we had a post 6.12.192
<bryceh> we do, but doesn't look like we have this code
<bryceh> what we have now is basically Debian's 6.12.192-2
<bryceh> which is 192 plus up to commit 5c256808
<Sarvatt> ahhh ok i thought that part was added in the post 192 commit that was fixing the problem in 192 but it was r6xx+ EXA/Xv: add a R600SetAccelState function that added it
<bryceh> plus our bgnr patch and the manpage fix I just stuck in (but it's not gone through yet)
<Sarvatt> phew
<bryceh> :-)
<bryceh> btw with freeze in effect I'm hacking on arsenal a bit
<bryceh> and I've just posted a new report:
<bryceh> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/upstream-fixed.html
<bryceh> these are bugs that have been marked as fixed upstream
<bryceh> there's a surprising amount
<bryceh> (44)
<virtuald> can someone help me with this, or point me somewhere: [    1.333067] [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
<Sarvatt> virtuald: boot with enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 
<Sarvatt> virtuald: let me guess, acer aspire one?
<virtuald> yes
<Sarvatt> :D
<bryceh> smokin' sarvatt
<Sarvatt> these things have buggy bioses
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> i thought about trying a bios upgrade
<Sarvatt> theres no bios upgrade that fixes it for these :(
<virtuald> ok
<Sarvatt> you have a AOA110 or AOA150 model?
<virtuald> AOA150
<virtuald> ZG5
<Sarvatt> i just added it to /etc/default/grub on this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1"
<virtuald> and that fixed it?
<Sarvatt> yepyep update-grub after
<virtuald> of course
<Sarvatt> yeah no fixed bioses for AOA150, thats what I have too
<virtuald> i also have usbcore.autosuspend=1 in there, i hope it does something
<Sarvatt> did you know there's a gateway bios you can use for your machine that'll most likely add a *ton* more backlight brightness levels?
<virtuald> no hehe
<virtuald> sounds like black magic
<Sarvatt> grep -m 1 AUO /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sarvatt> whats that say?
<virtuald> (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 11c2  Serial#: 0
<Sarvatt> acer disabled the lower brightness levels on some of the AUO panels in AOA150's because they flicker during hdd accesses
<Sarvatt> i get over an hour longer on battery if i put up with the flicker :D
<Sarvatt> how many brightness levels do you have now?
<virtuald> :-O
<virtuald> let's see
<Sarvatt> there should be 9 steps if you go slow
<Sarvatt> thats what i get with the gateway bios
<virtuald> yes it's 9
<Sarvatt> ah ok your LCD isn't blacklisted then
<virtuald> :)
<Sarvatt> i had 2 before
<Sarvatt> bryceh: wow 44?
<RAOF> Some are false-positive
<RAOF> But that does seem a lot.
<Sarvatt> one day this netbook will finish compiling mesa so I can move on to xserver.. :D
<virtuald> hehe 
<Sarvatt> virtuald: how big a battery do you have with yours? i get about 10 hours battery life with this 9 cell, definitely worth picking up :D
<virtuald> the small one that came with it..
<Sarvatt> think i paid around 40 bucks on ebay for the 9 cell, made this thing a billion times more useful
 * RAOF has just got a 9 cell for his x200s in preparation for UDS travel.
<virtuald> i can't find how long it takes to empty in gnome-power-statistics
<virtuald> 8]
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure i'll be going to UDS, thought I was supposed to hear something by the 26th about it
<ScottK> Sarvatt: AFAIK no one has heard yet.  I think the 25th was the application deadline.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: x200s is what you bought? thats not a netbook!
<virtuald> is it the manic manatee?
<virtuald> :>
<Sarvatt> ahh thanks for the info ScottK, I must have misread it
<RAOF> Sarvatt: No, the x200s is not a netbook.  It's too useful to be a netbook :)
<Sarvatt> oh thats right, you did say the netbook had an atom :D
<RAOF> Right. N270, where the 'N' stands for Not fast enough :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: do you have problems with that x200s? i've seen a lot of intel issues with them
<RAOF> My hardware *always* magically avoids all the problems I'd like to debug.
<Sarvatt> hey, it's only taken 30 minutes to compile dri with just swrast and i915 drivers!
<Sarvatt> mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libEGL.so.1.0
<Sarvatt> yay thanks for avoiding my explicit --disable-egl mesa!
<virtuald> 8]
<tjaalton> tseliot: good news, mesa 7.7.1 merged and will upload once it's accepted
<tseliot> tjaalton: fantastic news, please let me know when it's uploaded so that I can refresh ia32-libs from canonical's computers
<tjaalton> tseliot: sure thing
<tseliot> thanks
<AtomicSpark> Seems that ATI drivers are now out. They don't seem to support KMS. Less shiny plymouth splash is :(
<tseliot> -ati does, fglrx doesn't
<AtomicSpark> Does -ati support multiple displays?
<tseliot> yes, of course
<AtomicSpark> Oh great I broke it. Apparently display rotation makes fglrx flip out a bit.
<AtomicSpark> Okay, now it's not doing it. Sillyness.
<tjaalton> tseliot: no mesa tarball available yet, so I'll push it to the queue once it is
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, thanks
<Sarvatt> huh.. #2  0x00ff6bf9 in DRI2GetScreen (pScreen=0xffffffff) at ../../../../hw/xfree86/dri2/dri2.c:78
<jcristau> tjaalton: you can probably ask brice for the mesa tarball.  it's not world-readable in the upload queue.
<apparle> hi guys plz help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/475466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 475466 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RC410] detects AGP on a PCIE card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> apparle: attach your dmesg output to the bug please
<apparle> Sarvatt: I will have to make a bootable USB for it... I formatted the other one...
<apparle> Sarvatt: the code seems alright... so why am I getting this problem.. 
<Sarvatt> drm isn't loading right, need to see your dmesg
<apparle> Sarvatt: no... the card is being detected as AGP.. where as it should be seen as PCI
<Sarvatt> bryceh: ok so I fixed *clutter* apps closing crashing the server, but i'm still able to take down the server with the testcase. this commit stops quadrapassel from crashing the server on our 1.7.6 - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/dri2-no-blit.patch
<bryceh> Sarvatt, cool, where'd you find that?
<apparle> what all cards come under CHIP_FAMILY_RS400 in radeon driver?
<Sarvatt> apparle: you're using KMS on lucid, that xorg.conf option has no effect afaik. you need to pass radeon.agpmode=-1 for the same effect now and we'd really need to see your dmesg to see whats wrong in the first place
<Sarvatt> apparle: or just boot with radeon.modeset=0
<apparle> Sarvatt: you missed the point..... the bug was fixed and I didn't need the setting at all
<Sarvatt> ok
<apparle> Sarvatt: see here
<apparle> Sarvatt: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/tree/src/radeon_driver.c
<apparle> Sarvatt: see the line no 2037,2038,2039
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I'm adding the patch to xserver, but would like to know a bit more about how this solves the issue if you have any more info?
<apparle> Sarvatt: so what all cards come under CHIP_FAMILY_RS400 in radeon driver?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I wonder if that patch doesn't stop the crashes but just avoids it or race-conditions it away
<apparle> what's the nick of Tormod Volden
<Sarvatt> bryceh: I wouldn't apply it just yet, no idea if it is sane.. sorry I have been testing it out between jobs and haven't been around to answer you or note it on the bug but I just commented on the fdo bug about it
<BUG_vacations> evening
#ubuntu-x 2010-04-02
<AtomicSpark> Is this the correct channel if I have a question about xorg testing thing?
<BUG_vacations> yes
<AtomicSpark> So the fallback testing failed. Jocky was unable to activate the fglrx driver after I renamed the .ko and rebooted.
<AtomicSpark> Should I file a bug against jocky or the driver itself?
<AtomicSpark> Error is something like WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver
<AtomicSpark> It seems to be failing to figure out that it needs to reinstall it, since the ko "doesnt exist".
<NinoScript> Hi! :D
<NinoScript> The other day, I updated Lucid, and a udev file in which I loaded an experimental driver for multitouch trackpads, changed and I am not able to load that driver again…
<NinoScript> the file is "/lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules", the line I used was: ENV{x11_driver}="multitouch"
<NinoScript> how should I load it now?
<apparle> guys please help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/475466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 475466 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RC410] detects AGP on a PCIE card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bryceh> ha first bugs.fdo goes down, now lp goes down.  guess someone doesn't want me working at 2am tonight ;-)
<tseliot> bryceh: they want you alive :-P
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> tseliot, btw how's the new -fglrx holding up?
<tseliot> bryceh: it makes the xserver segfault with some cards (I've reported the problem upstream)
<tseliot> it's easier to install it from Jockey now though
 * bryceh nods
<bryceh> tseliot, thanks for being pointman on the proprietary drivers, I think I'd go nutty worrying over them this release otherwise
<tseliot> bryceh: np, oem will benefit from this too so both teams win this way :-)
<bryceh> :-)
<AtomicSpark> Finally got around to testing monitor hotpugging for fglrx. It is supported (might want to change additional instructions). However, the driver not supporting KMS is :(. The -ati driver works so nicely with the monitor prefs <3
<tjaalton> jcristau: thanks, but it would still get in the queue so i thought there was no hurry. I'll ask for it if it's not public in a few days
 * AtomicSpark switched back to -ati after testings
<AtomicSpark> I never appreciated KMS so much :(
<penguin42> anyone else having input problems today on xorg-edgers?
<Sarvatt> penguin42: can ya describe your problem a bit more?
<Sarvatt> i'm not
<penguin42> Sarvatt: As of todays update I get no input at all; no keybopard or mouse
<penguin42> Sarvatt: If I create an xorg.conf with an AutoAddDevices "false" I get the mouse back
<penguin42> Sarvatt: http://www.treblig.org/debug/Xorg.0.log.brokeninput  is the xorg.0.log with the bad input - note there are no lines with Adding input devices
<jcristau> sounds like you need to update your drivers
<penguin42> which drivers?
<jcristau> input
<penguin42> I did file this bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27424  which also shows I have some nasty mapping problems after forcing a keyboard in as well
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 27424 in Input/Keyboard "No input devices work and then mapping doesn't work" [Major,New]
<penguin42> jcristau: From a package point of view the only outstanding upgrade seems to be xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<penguin42> note there was someone else commenting on that bug who had the same mapping problem on latest X, but he was on Gentoo
<penguin42> any thoughts?
<Sarvatt> penguin42: read the note at the top of the xorg-edgers ppa page :) you've had an old xserver for 3 months now, i'm surprised it worked this long
<penguin42> Sarvatt: hmm - I wonder when that changed! Which particular note are you referring to - the one about xserver master being reverted?
<Sarvatt> december!
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Sarvatt> i couldn't keep up rebuilding the world for all the weekly abi bumps back then
<penguin42> Sarvatt: So what version should edgers have on lucid - I currently have 2:1.7.99.2~git20091220.0cb638dc-0ubuntu0tormod
<penguin42> or xserver-common
<penguin42> of
<Sarvatt> just dpkg -l | grep 1.7.99.2 and for each of those packages add /lucid to the name and and do a sudo apt-get install package1/lucid package2/lucid
<Sarvatt> or just sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers and reactivate it again after if you're lazy :)
<penguin42> Sarvatt: Yeh!
<penguin42> Sarvatt: Thank you!
<penguin42> Sarvatt: I enabled xorg-edgers probably early December so probably only just before that message went in
<penguin42> There's something glorious about being able to use up arrow again
<penguin42> Sarvatt: So do you think I should just close that fdo bug - although the other guy was on a completely diffferent distro with the same keyboard symptoms - so something must be shared somewhere
<penguin42> sorry, same mapping symptoms
<Sarvatt> yeah for sure
<penguin42> ok
<bryceh> wow, looks like they upgraded the bugzilla at fdo
<jcristau> http://www.freedesktop.org/admin/blog/2010-04-02-bugzilla_upgraded.html
<bryceh> jcristau, seems to have some extra lp->bz functionality
<bryceh> or at least bz->lp
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/96/canonical-upgrading-gnome-bugzilla-and-commercial-sponsorship
<bryceh> Sarvatt, thanks
<bryceh> still trying to nut out what the changes enable for us
<bryceh> I've seen comments getting imported from fdo on one bug so far
<Sarvatt> ok so radeons with 32MB or less dont get a pretty splash, something to keep in mind if people bring it up :)
<Sarvatt> bryceh: jbarnes has a juicy xserver patch for the clutter problem
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26394
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26394 in Extensions/DRI "Server sometimes crashes when closing OpenGL programs" [Critical,New]
<Sarvatt> haven't tested yet but DBO is
<bryceh> Sarvatt, got a reference on the 32MB limit?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, we should add that to X/Drivers
<Sebboh> hey quick question regarding desktop sharing.  Here's my use case.. I'd like to use my desktop all day, then sometimes hop on the laptop and continue my session--like when I want to keep working during a smoke break on the front porch.
<Sebboh> VNC can do this, sure.  I like neatx.  Is there a way I can achieve that slick NX performance and still use remote desktop in the way I want?
<Sebboh> (I've got neatx working fine, it's just that the remote session and the local session are completely separate--I'm logged in twice, but I want to be logged in only once.)
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=47381156a8f0d793bacfa346cc4cc515399525f7
<Sarvatt> yay one confirmation https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=34628 fixes the clutter crashes
<Sarvatt> bryceh: also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/554143
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554143 in plymouth "text logo theme used instead of graphical with radeon 7500 (single video output, pseudocolor fb)" [Medium,Triaged]
<bryceh> Sebboh, not really the right channel for that question
<Sarvatt> hmm, apport isn't catching xserver segfaults for me
<Sebboh> Sarvatt, there's that "ignore" checkbox.  Could it be checked?
<edt> Sarvatt you found an old package for penguin42 that was causing him x keyboard mapping issues?  What was it and what files does it contain?  I need to map It into gentoo space to check If I have the same problem here.  TIA
<skimj> Sarvatt: I see that you uploaded an xorg-server package to the edgers ppa. I can't seem to get it though. I'm running karmic, does that require a separate package specifically for karmic (with the ~karmic tag)?
#ubuntu-x 2010-04-03
<Sarvatt> oops, sorry guys guess I got booted and didnt realize it
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> edt: he had an old version of xserver installed that didn't get upgraded since it was a higher version number and his problem was that he lost his keyboard completely because of the input device configuration changes recently, there's no way its the same problem on gentoo
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> skimj: you can't use lucid packages on karmic unfortunately, i'm not putting xserver 1.7 in there for karmic and there have been no 1.6 branch changes in months
<bryceh> wb
<Sarvatt> said that stuff while I was disconnected, can't tell with this bouncer sometimes :D
<Sarvatt> well, disabling the glx 1.4 enablement patches in xserver does fix clutter apps crashing the server.. the test case on fdo 26394 that uses calls a glx 1.3 function directly still brings down the server though. jbarnes' xserver patch makes clutter apps not guaranteed to crash every close but maybe 1 out of 10 closes with the 03 and 04 patches enabled
<Sarvatt> but things shouldn't be calling unsupported functions directly anyway, seems like disabling 03 and 04 in the server would be the way to go if we cant figure it out
<Sarvatt> btw I noticed we lost the vblank message spam disablement patch in mesa we had ages ago?
<bryceh> did we?
<bryceh> check the changelog to see when/why it was dropped
<Sarvatt> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/F-12/mesa/mesa-7.6-hush-vblank-warning.patch?view=markup
<Sarvatt> that one
<Sarvatt> digging through the changelog
<Sarvatt> this netbook is going to explode, been compiling different mesa and xserver versions nonstop since monday
<Sarvatt> maybe i'm crazy and we never had that, dont see it in the changelog
<Sarvatt> more fail with the glx 1.4 patches, server claims it supports glx 1.4 so clutter tries to use the 1.3 backend and that doesn't work under xephyr. so much for gnome-shell testing with xephyr
<RAOF> Is fglrx known to be broken at this point?
<bryceh> RAOF, afaik it should be working, so if it's not that's an issue
#ubuntu-x 2010-04-04
<ScottK> bryceh: 2048 x 1536 out of the box on Intel 865G.  Wow.
<bryceh> ScottK, sweet
<ScottK> Please don't "fix" it anymore.
<bryceh> huh?
<ScottK> It's really good the way it is, so please don't try to make it better ....
<bryceh> hrmph
<ScottK> You mentioned before you'd gotten all the ~reasonable fixes for 865.
<ScottK> I think you hit it.
<ScottK> It's enough better I'm tempted to upgrade right now.
<bjsnider> it's that good for you, but what about poulsbo users?
<bjsnider> what ar they to do?
<ScottK> They shouldn't by hardware with crap proprietary drivers.
<ScottK> There's really nothing we can do.
<ScottK> Someon would have to convince Intel to let Canonical rebuild them and distribute for Lucid.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: it worked out of the box? compiz and all?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: KDE, not Gnome, so no Compiz.
<Sarvatt> ah thats why
<ScottK> I didn't try any of the Kwin effects.
<Sarvatt> compiz isn't working when one side of your monitor resolution is the same as the max 3D texture size for your GPU
<ScottK> It was instantly way better than Karmic has ever been.
<Sarvatt> which for <=945 is 2048..
<Sarvatt> but compiz thinks it'll work so it'll activate and just be a black screen unless you lower the resolution to 2047xwhatever
<Sarvatt> ScottK: tried suspend/resume yet?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Desktop and it was a live CD session.
<Sarvatt> bryceh: so things work for *someone* on 8xx at least \o/
<BUGabundo> Easter Afternuun :P
<Sarvatt> kklimonda|G1: do you still have that gamma problem? does xgamma -gamma 1.0 fix it when it happens?
#ubuntu-x 2011-03-28
 * RAOF should just bite the bullet and add an interface for drivers to say “Thanks X, but kms has already set up a perfectly acceptable mode.  Use it.  Kthxbye’
<ScottK> Any experience on how "Integrated Intel® 3000 HD" is working on Natty?
 * ScottK is considering a laptop purchase.
<bryceh> ScottK, HD 3000 == sandybridge
<ScottK> bryceh: That's bad?
<bryceh> ScottK, well you've probably seen all the discussion bouncing around about it lately
<ScottK> bryceh: I've managed to avoid it.
<bryceh> ScottK, synopsis is it's currently a bit buggy, but fast.  Stick it in a closet until oneirik is out and you'll probably love it at that point
<ScottK> Ah.
<bryceh> maybe we'll get all the bugs sorted by N; we'll see
<bryceh> +1 tester can't hurt
<bryceh> ScottK, sandybridge is one of sarvatt's main foci right now, he knows all the patches what's worth having for SB
<ScottK> Considering the not so great state of video on my current i945GM laptop, how buggy is buggy?
<bryceh> standard Intel level of buggy
<bryceh> freezes once and a while, etc.
<ScottK> The current i945 doesn't freeze, but it has all kinds of wierd display effects.
<ScottK> (the one I have anyway)
<ScottK> Perhaps Sarvatt will have an opinion then.
<bryceh> the main sb bug I know about is when running amd64 + ia32-libs is a bad combo
<bryceh> so sticking i386 should avoid that issue (which might be resolved by release if ia32-libs gets updated)
<bryceh> ScottK, besides you know you'll be running OO in a few weeks, and that'll probably have a lot better SB support anyway
<ScottK> I run i386 on desktops, so not a problem.
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<ScottK> bryceh: Thanks for the info.
<RAOF> Aah!  *That's* why my IRC bouncer occasionally dies!  The screensaver cycles through to gltext and gltext OOMs.
<bryceh> hah
<RAOF> ScottK: Have I asked you whether libdrm 2.24 resolves your problems?
<ScottK> RAOF: You haven't, but my current laptop is still on Maverick.
<ScottK> Netbook, on Natty, seems to be working reasonably well.
<RAOF> Oh, my.  Maverick?  So long ago :)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Well I've got a major project due to the customer on Thursday.  Once it's done I'll probably take the plunge and upgrade the laptop too.
<codemagician> hi bjsnider 
<bjsnider> hi
<codemagician> you might remember me, the guy who switched from Nvidia to the Nouveau drivers
<codemagician> im still getting the constant hanging on the x server
<codemagician> http://pastebin.com/TMmggJnN
<codemagician> "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."
<codemagician> i wondered how I might go about finding a solution for this?  And also, is the problem and X problem or a driver problem?
<tjaalton> there is no solution, other than disabling the acceleration
<codemagician> tjaalton, is that in response to my question?
<tjaalton> yes
<codemagician> tjaalton, I don't believe I have anything like that enabled
<tjaalton> it's accelerated by default
<codemagician> It "Visual Effects" menu it is set to "None". is this the same thing?
<tjaalton> no
<codemagician> how to I go about disabling the acceleration?
<tjaalton> put "nouveau.noaccel=1" to kernel options
<codemagician> i've never done anything like this, which command will put this option to the kernal?
<codemagician> i am familiar with the command line
<codemagician> might be worth noting I had the same hanging problem with the Nvidia drivers also
<tjaalton> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, then run update-grub2 i guess
<tjaalton> yes, drivers have bugs that seem to be the same, but arent'
<codemagician> tjaalton, are you familiar with this as a bug?
<tjaalton> with nouvea, yes
<tseliot> codemagician: in nvidia you can try adding this option: Option "NoAccel"
<tjaalton> +u
<codemagician> whats +u ?
<tjaalton> me fixing a typo
<codemagician> aha
<bjsnider> tseliot, i tested the feature that is supposed to stop the nvidia-installer if the pre-install script is present. it doesn't stop the installer, it only adds a yes/no prompt
<codemagician> so in Nvidia that option is in the same place?
<tjaalton> nvidia doesn't support KMS, so it's different
<tseliot> bjsnider: really? I don't think that was the plan...
<codemagician> KMS?
<tjaalton> kernel modesetting
<tseliot> kernel mode setting
<bjsnider> tseliot, right, i thought you could bug aplattner about it
<codemagician> is this is a type of way of configuring the devices via the kernal itself?
<tseliot> bjsnider: what's the exact text that you're getting?
<tjaalton> codemagician: you need to tell the nouveau kernel module it's options before it's loaded..
<bjsnider> tseliot, i can't give you the exact text without testing it again, but it was something like "pre-install script error: continue yes/no?"
<bjsnider> yes is highlighted so hitting return continues
<bjsnider> in effect all it does is make the user hit return an extra time
<codemagician> tjaalton, so to edit the kernel mode settings, is there an easy command tool to use?
<tjaalton> whatever text editor you use
<codemagician> tseliot, i don't seem to even have a /etc/default directory
<tseliot> bjsnider: I should definitely talk to Aaron about this
<bjsnider> tjaalton, he's 100% n00b
<codemagician> tjaalton, , i don't seem to even have a /etc/default directory
<codemagician> tseliot, sorry wrong person
<tjaalton> codemagician: and this is ubuntu? doubt it
<bjsnider> tseliot, yes, i thought you'd said you wanted it to immediately exit the installer, which is not at all what's happening
<codemagician> tjaalton, using 10.10
<tjaalton> bjsnider: got it ;)
<codemagician> tjaalton, sorry
<codemagician> tjaalton, i had some weird character in the line
<bjsnider> tjaalton, he's a mac refugee
<codemagician> ha ha
<tseliot> bjsnider: right, that was the plan. Only passing an additional parameter would have caused the installer to ignore that error
<tjaalton> codemagician: 'nano' is probably a good editor candidate then..
<codemagician> tjaalton, I see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" at the moment
<tjaalton> codemagician: so put nouveau.noaccel=1 inside the quotes
<codemagician> tjaalton, should I insert the nouveau.noaccel=1 in there?
<codemagician> tjaalton, right I ran update-grub2
<codemagician> tjaalton, so now when I reboot how to I confirm that this option took effect?
<tjaalton> yep
<codemagician> tjaalton, it there a visual cue to show that acceleration is switched off?
<tseliot> you'll notice...
<tjaalton> right..
<codemagician> will I cry as my windows take 10 mins to draw ;-)
<codemagician> so, this issue is a driver problem or within x?
<tjaalton> driver
<bjsnider> officially, there are no x driver bugs. x is bug-free
<codemagician> will there be a driver fix?
<tjaalton> eventually, maybe
<codemagician> is this issue across all Nvidia chipsets?
<tjaalton> not aiui
<bjsnider> codemagician, i'm using the same chip you are and i have no issues
<codemagician> do you think its my card, ASUS EN210 Silent
<codemagician> Can other hardware effect this too?  I have a Intel X-25 SSD disk and use Marvel controllers for 6GB interal Western Digital 1TB drive.  Are those things all separate?
<codemagician> *6GB SATA III
<tjaalton> separate
<bjsnider> my board also has marvell controllers
<codemagician> does the pastbin output prove its a driver issue?
<codemagician> http://pastebin.com/CKK6Zzed
<codemagician> here is the full X log on the session that hung
<codemagician> any suggestions or other things amiss would be welcome
<codemagician> back in a moment, I'll reboot and try the non-accelerated gfx machine
<codemagician> back, but can't say I noticed any difference so far
<codemagician> tjaalton,  should I try running a particular type of application to check the acceleration is off?
<tjaalton> dmesg | grep nouveau
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: so, is it too late to get accel quirked off by default for the problematic nouveau chipsets for natty?
<codemagician> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=5acb5583-1369-4c00-b1b2-b059a2ad0fe5 ro nouveau.noaccel=1 quiet splash
<codemagician> http://pastebin.com/zLuEL517
<codemagician> (output from dmesg | grep nouveau )
<codemagician> tjaalton, how does it look?
<tjaalton> codemagician: like it should work
<codemagician> tjaalton, ok... I use it. Usually it hangs my machine 2 times per day
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: i guess it's not too late, but I'd have to ask.. apw?
<codemagician> tjaalton, fingers crossed
<bjsnider> ricotz, i''m not clear on smething. if i want to use all of gnome 3 in natty + the ppa after both are released stable, is that going to be possible? or is it not known yet?
<kklimonda> bjsnider: what do you mean by possible?
<bjsnider> right now it apparently doesn't work due to instability
<kklimonda> yeah, it's not that stable but I think it's mostly an upstream problem.
<bjsnider> i thought they said natty woudln't have everything that gnome 3 needs
<kklimonda> we may not have everything updated, but the goal is to update as much as possible in the ppa
<kklimonda> I do remember raof saying that we won't get something in X that gnome-shell requires, but it hasn't been yet released in upstream and he has no idea  why are g-s folks using it ;)
<kklimonda> RAOF: btw, do you have any leads on nvidia making everything use tons of memory?
<ricotz> bjsnider, hi, the gtk3 releated packages in natty arent used for the official release, and if you are using the gnome3 packages will break gnome2 desktop currently
<ricotz> gnome3 ppa*
<bjsnider> what about by the end of april?
<ricotz> i am not sure if it is possible, probably not
<bjsnider> so then what happens to my system if i fully install the gnome 3 ppa when it and natty are stable?
<bjsnider> will it work in that situation if i choose to use only the gnome 3 desktop?
<ricotz> yeah only using the gnome3 desktop should work and i hope it gets stable ;)
<ricotz> but currently there are still some packages missing
<ricotz> so you should be careful with testing if you need a stable system
<ricotz> for me it is running with a usable stability (working around the problems)
<ricotz> kklimonda, are you member of gnome3-team?
<kklimonda> ricotz: not really, but I've been asking similar questions recently.
<ricotz> kklimonda, ok ;)
<kklimonda> I've tried working on it
<kklimonda> was interested in updating some packages
<kklimonda> but I can't use it ;/
<kklimonda> something between gnome3 and the beta nvidia drivers make it much more unstable then it should be.
<ricotz> what packages?
<kklimonda> ricotz: eog, libseed and libpeas
<ricotz> i am using nvidia blob with xorg-edgers ppa and gnome3 ppa
<kklimonda> ricotz: i've tried to fix ftbfs.
<kklimonda> ricotz: yeah, the new nvidia blob seems to work for some, just not for me ;)
<ricotz> kklimonda, ah, ok, this is in progress
<kklimonda> I can't even use compiz recently
<ricotz> eog needs still some packaging fixes for introspection
<bjsnider> ricotz, you don't sound confident that upstream is going to make gnome 3 stable
<kklimonda> it does seem like a lot of work to make it stable at this point :)
<kklimonda> ricotz: I'd love to help, I'll give it a shot after nvidia releases new drivers - maybe it will make it work better
<ricotz> bjsnider, not really, it should get stable upstream, but updating gdm and gnome-session to their gtk3 builds would be some effort
<ricotz> kklimonda, you are using 270.30? on what card?
<kklimonda> ricotz: quadro 140M
<kklimonda> (it's 8400M or maybe 8600M)
<ricotz> ok, dont have problems here with a gtx460
<bjsnider> maybe because your card is like a ferrari to his pinto?
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> bjsnider: you've just made my day :P
<bjsnider> ricotz, when you do a glxinfo does it say your opengl version is 4?
<bjsnider> kklimonda, that was not an accurate analogy though, because your chip is at least workstation quality. it won't explode if you touch it, unlike a pinto
<kklimonda> bjsnider: ahaha, that would be funnier if my chipset wasn't the one from the faulty serie and did not actually explode (or at least stop working) at some random date ;)
<kklimonda> it's a damn time bomb
<bjsnider> well, nvidia's had some engineering problems in the past
<Sarvatt> kklimonda: my 8400m gs system died recently, first symptoms were that I couldn't use compiz with it because it would hang, then I had to use nouveau because the blob would always hang, then it stopped turning on completely :)
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: it doesn't hang and rather crashes
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: but yeah, I'm getting used to the idea that it's dying
<ricotz> bjsnider, yeah, it says 4.1.0
<bjsnider> cool
<RAOF> kklimonda: Fedora are shipping ajax's pointer barrier stuff, which is what gnome-shell is using.  Leads for nvidia memory useage: the blob does something when it's loaded that dirties memory.  There's nothing more I can investigate without a decompiler ;).
<bjsnider> RAOF, you mean with gnome 3 on nvidia memory usage would be huge?
<RAOF> bjsnider: No.  The problem is that the blob causes anything that links to it to use a small but significant amount of non-sharable memory.  With cairo-gl, *anything* GTK based linked to libGL, so everything had increased memory usage.
<RAOF> bjsnider: Unless gnome-shell requires GTK to link to GL you're not going to see the same problem.
#ubuntu-x 2011-03-29
<Stericson> hello, I tried installing some video drivers for a second graphics card ihave and now all i have is a black screen upon bootup, does anyone know how to make linux go back to the default video drivers, as they were when i installed the system?
<RAOF> Stericson: This depends on how you installed the new drivers.
<Stericson> I used ubuntu hardware gui
<RAOF> Then, from a terminal, ‘jockey-text’ will allow you to uninstall them in the same way.
<Stericson> I cannot even get to a terminal, when it boots up the screens go black.
<Stericson> right now I am in Windows, I can get to the linux file system
<RAOF> You *should* be able to boot into “recovery mode” and run ‘jockey-text’ from there.  That'll be easiest.
<Stericson> I will try again however I did try to go into recovery mode and it seemed to do the same thing.
<RAOF> Hm.  That shouldn't happen :(
<Stericson> well, I will tell you what I was doing, I have two  graphic cards in my machine. One is a Nvidia, the other one is an ATI card
<RAOF> Oh, man.
<Stericson> so I tried to switch to the ATI card
<Stericson> installed the listed ATI drivers
<RAOF> So, at least one problem here is that the nvidia and ati drivers cannot coexist.
<Stericson> and then I get nothing after a reboot
<Stericson> not one Linux anyways
<Stericson> on*
<Stericson> lol
<bjsnider> most of us tend to pick one card and leave the other out of the mix
<bjsnider> otherwise it's like a traffic accident
<RAOF> (Well, actually, the *open source* nvidia and ati drivers coexist just fine; just not the binary drivers)
<Stericson> I have a four monitor setup right now on Windows, in the future I may get matching cards, but not at the moment.
<Stericson> I was hoping they would work as well as they do in Windows
<RAOF> That's something that's poorly supported right now, unfortunately.
<Stericson> which?
<Stericson> 4 monitors or two cards
<RAOF> Multi-card multi-monitor.
<Stericson> oh
<Stericson> both
<Stericson> lol
<RAOF> No; just the multi-card bit.
<Stericson> I see
<RAOF> X is happy to drive 6 displays from a single EyeInfinity card.  Just not drive two cards at once (at least, not without a bunch of setup and bugs that don't normally get tested).
<bjsnider> RAOF, if you had two cards in there at once, for instance two pci cards, which one would be picked as the primary display adapter?
<Stericson> well ideally i would like to have just the two on the ATI card but it is the secondary card is that a problem?
<Stericson> seemingly so because I get no display when I activated the ATI drivers
<RAOF> You should get *at least* a text mode boot when you select recovery mode.
<RAOF> But that will go through whatever card your BIOS thinks is primary, though.
<Stericson> yea I see the initial bootup, I even get to select recovery mode and watch it do some stuff, but then it goes awau
<Stericson> away*
<RAOF> So you don't get to a blue-background text menu?  Oh, urgh.
 * RAOF wonders what's happening there.
<Stericson> not sure, give me a few moments, I need to boot my laptop up which has Linux on it, then I can open xchat and get this computer back into linux to see what I can do.
<Amaranth> ooh, new mesa bits in edgers
<Amaranth> hmm, I have to restart X before I can test those, right?
<bryceh> yes
<Amaranth> Thought so, even though libEGL dynamically loads them
<RAOF> Actually, no.
<RAOF> Direct rendered clients will pick that up immediately.
<Amaranth> in which case no luck for me, I should probably file a bug about this :)
<Amaranth> but now I have new bits I can point to when filing it
<RAOF> (Because the server doesn't actually do very much with GL rendering at all; just provides the DRI2 interface, which is stable)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Your problem with getting GL and GLES to actually work? :)
<Amaranth> Can someone with intel hardware (pre-sandybridge) see if any EGL/GLES apps actually work?
<Amaranth> RAOF: For some odd reason even the demo that was working doesn't after a rebuild
<RAOF> You want that tested against edgers, or natty?
<Amaranth> And now I seem to have to #define SUPPORT_X11 to get the right defines in eglplatform.h for things to build
<Amaranth> RAOF: edgers
<RAOF> Bah.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Well, see if it works in natty
<Amaranth> It didn't with sandy bridge
<Amaranth> I pulled mesa/demos from git and the EGL/GL demos work but the EGL/GLES and EGL/GLES2 demos all fail in pretty much the same way everything I've tried fails
<Amaranth> Except for compiz which seems to fail in its own special way
<RAOF> lol
<Amaranth> in natty it gives a symbol error, with edgers I seem to get a loaded but not loaded opengl plugin (which probably means I got the same error as the demos but failed to check for it)
<RAOF> Both gears_x11 and es2gears work for me.
<Amaranth> so it's apparently either sandy bridge specific or lolapple
<RAOF> How do they fail in natty?
<Amaranth> glcompbench does this: Error: eglGetConfigAttrib() failed with error: 12293      Error: eglCreateContext() failed with error: 12288
<Amaranth> the mesa demos all do: es2_info: es2_info.c:153: make_x_window: Assertion `num_configs > 0' failed.
<RAOF> Freakydeaky.
<Amaranth> What's really weird is that means eglChooseConfig isn't failing
<stericson__> hmm yea so upon choosing recovery it does some scrolling of text and then it just dies, all of my displays go black
<RAOF> URGH.
<RAOF> That's really obnoxious; we shouldn't let that happen.
<RAOF> stericson__: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<stericson__> wow I cannot even get into my bios, interesting
<stericson__> 10.04
<RAOF> Can't get into your bios?  Oooh.  That might be caused by the same thing that stops recovery mode from working.
<stericson__> ah nvm
<stericson__> I got into it
<stericson__> weird :)
<RAOF> Could you edit the menu item for recovery mode (to do this press ‘e’) and add ‘vesafb.sucks=1’ to the end of the kernel line?  It'll be the one with “root=/dev/sdaX” or simialr in it.
<RAOF> That should (hopefully!) stop the transition to the blank screen.
<stericson__> ok, one moment
<stericson__> so I have set root='(hd1, 7)' you want it to say set root='(hd1, 7)vesafb.sucks=1'?
<bryceh> RAOF, do you know if there is a python library wrapper thingee for editing kernel command lines in grub?
<RAOF> No; there should be a line a couple below that with “2.6.35-??-…” in it with root=/something or other.
<bryceh> like, in the apport hooks if i wanted to give the user a pushbutton to do something like disabling vesafb or whatnot
<stericson__> ah I see it
<RAOF> bryceh: Not that I know of, no.  It'd be quite easy to do, though; you'd mess with /etc/default/grub instead.
<stericson__> hmmm that did not work, in fact, i saw less go across the screen this time.
<RAOF> :(\
<RAOF> Do you have a monitor plugged in to each video card?
<stericson__> yea, two in each
<stericson__> maybe I should swap the slots the cards are in
<stericson__> *shrug*
<stericson__> hahaha
<RAOF> ?
<stericson__> I pulled my extra video card out
<stericson__> got the blue screen
<stericson__> which makes me think it was trying to output to the extra video card
<stericson__> that it strange
<stericson__> is*
<RAOF> *shrug*
<RAOF> That is strange.
<stericson__> yep indeed indeed
<stericson__> and I have graphics again
<stericson__> yea
<stericson__> so is there no way at all to get the two cards working together?
<RAOF> It should be possible; there's no GUI tool to do the configuration, though.
<RAOF> You'll have to remove the driver installed by the Hardware manager; that's the ATI proprietary driver which breaks your other driver ;)
<RAOF> Then faffing around with xorg.conf is what you'll need to do.
<RAOF> It'll look *something* like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489377
<RAOF> You might be able to get away with just two “Device” sections; one with Driver “radeon”, one with Driver “nouveau”.
<RAOF> That example is for two ati cards, but (apart from the binary drivers breaking stuff) ati and nvidia should work similarly.
<stericson__> ok, cool, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it
<stericson__> also, one of my monitors is not being detected correctly, do you know how to manually add in the proper resolution for it?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> A combination of “cvt” and “xrandr” can do it at runtime, or…
<RAOF> wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<stericson__> thanks again :)
<ScottK> OK, so I ordered the sandybridge laptop today.  It ought to arrive just about exactly too late to be any good for testing before Natty's released.
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: will see if I can figure out whats going on now, it's quite possible I've fudged up the gles packaging in edgers since things have changed so much
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: it didn't work with stock natty either, except for some reason the application I compiled on a different machine some time back did still work
<Sarvatt> hrm
<Sarvatt> good point, I'm actually on stock natty atm on this machine, thought it was edgers
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: hrm well EGL_SOFTWARE=1 works if you just need a quick test
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: True, but that's not useful for running compiz :)
<Amaranth> 0.5fps is no fun when it's controlling your entire screen
<Sarvatt> the dri driver is only reporting opengl (0x8) here when I run it under EGL_LOG_LEVEL=verbose
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's the root issue but it's rather weird how it fails, it seems perhaps this case was overlooked
<Amaranth> None of the egl functions seem to ever return EGL_FALSE, they just don't do what they say they will so unless you do extra checks like the demos do you end up with fun crashes later
<Sarvatt> gles is only enabled for gallium drivers?
<Sarvatt> EGL_DRIVER=egl_gallium eglinfo is showing OpenGL_ES and OpenGL_ES2 client APIs, egl_dri only has OpenGL
<Sarvatt> yeah es2_info works under EGL_DRIVER=egl_gallium, hrm
<Sarvatt> might just need to configure mesa differently to have gles under egl_dri2
<Sarvatt> checking on a non sandybridge intel..
<Sarvatt> wonder why eglinfo isn't shipped in mesa-utils-extra
<Sarvatt> odd, 945 defaults to egl_gallium, sandybridge egl_dri2
<Sarvatt> bryceh: YokoZar is updating ia32-libs now \o/
<BlackZ> Sarvatt: hello, do you mind if I pm you? :)
<Sarvatt> Heyo! whats up BlackZ?
<Sarvatt> sure thing
<BlackZ> Sarvatt: thanks :)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, excellent
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I hear vorlon has been making scads of progress on multiarch as well
<Sarvatt> yeah I see tons of stuff for mesa in git, haven't had a chance to look at it yet though
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, wouldn't it be quicker to build mesa in pbuilder to see if it will build before sending it into the ppa?
<Sarvatt> is that a joke? :P
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> it builds quicker locally than it does in the ppa system
<Sarvatt> i do the packaging on an atom server, the uploads are automated and the failed to build logs are useful for passing along upstream. if you use gmail you can just filter out messages containing "Archive: xorg-edgers PPA" and "State: Failed to build" if the mails bug you
<Sarvatt> mesa takes about 2 hours to build on that thing, i'm not adding a build step before uploading on it
<bjsnider> oh, i wasn't aware of any of that
<bjsnider> mesa takes 2 hours to build?
<Sarvatt> yup
<Sarvatt> on an atom, still about 40 minutes on this i7 laptop if i did move it over, all my sandybridge machines get reimaged too often to use one of those
<bjsnider> 40 minutes on a system that fast is a lot
<bjsnider> i wonder how much of that code is just old junk
<dany> hi. how can I force the use of the gallium driver instead of the classic mesa one?
<cnd> bryceh, I've got a fix for bug 736523
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736523 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cannot left click and drag with touchpad (regression) (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736523
<cnd> but it's a larger than normal change for this late in the cycle
<cnd> I've put it in our ppa:utouch-team/unstable
<cnd> but I'd like you (and/or others) to review it too before adding it to the packaging rep
<cnd> repo
<cnd> (when lp finishes making the debdiff I'll paste a link)
<cnd> bryceh, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67613705/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99%2Bgit20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu8~utouch1_1.3.99%2Bgit20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu9~utouch1.diff.gz
<bryceh> cnd, sorry just now getting around to looking at your patches
<bryceh> cnd, you might include a mention of the upstream status for them in the changelog entry
#ubuntu-x 2011-03-30
<cnd> bryceh, there's no upstream status for them
<cnd> because the support is built on top of the multitouch work
<cnd> which doesn't exist in upstream synaptics yet :)
<cnd> I can note this if you'd like
<cnd> tbh, I'm not sure what to do with upstream x synaptics either, because they will need to resolve the issue without multitouch support
<cnd> which will be rather difficult
<cnd> bryceh, btw, in case you get any questions about input coordinate transformation (swap axes, rotate, etc.): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/InputCoordinateTransformation
<bryceh> ok, yeah just indicate they're dependent on ubuntu's MT framework or something, that should be enough
<bryceh> cnd, excellent thanks
<bryceh> cnd, I've read through the patches and roughly follow the changes, no comment on them since I'm not super familiar with this stuff but looks sane
<cnd> bryceh, ok, cool
<cnd> they're in our ppa so I hope they are getting some testing by a handful of people
<bryceh> cnd, and yeah it's too late for beta1 but go ahead and push into -synaptics git packaging tree
<cnd> ok
<bryceh> in the meanwhile I'll load it on my laptops and netbook to dog food it a bit
<cnd> I'd like to get them pushed as soon as beta 1 is released so we get as much exposure early on as possible :)
<bryceh> sounds good
<cnd> it actually makes my trackpad soooo much better
<cnd> that gave me a bit of a kick in my step today :)
<bryceh> :-)
<ScottK> bryceh: So I'm in Natty on may main laptop now and finding in much better for Intel 945 than Maverick.
<bryceh> ScottK, good to hear
<bryceh> ScottK, in terms of stability, performance, ...?
<ScottK> yes.
<bryceh> nice
<ScottK> Actually mostly performance and quality of the display.
<ScottK> I didn't have a lot of stability trouble since just after maverick release.
<ScottK> I just upgraded today, so it'll be a few days before I have a solid opinion on stability.
<tjaalton> the spurious mouse button release/clicks turned out to be due to the microswitch. cleaned it up and can't reproduce it anymore :)
<alkisg> Is there a proprietary nvidia driver that supports Vanta? (1999)
<alkisg> I believe I'd need nvidia-71, but I can't find it in the archives. Should I try this? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.13.html
<alkisg> Or should I try the one from debian sid? http://packages.debian.org/sid/nvidia-glx-legacy-71xx
<jcristau> you won't be able to use that with a halfway recent xserver.
<tjaalton> there probably is no blob that supports both your card and current(ish) xserver
<tjaalton> echo
<Sarvatt> alkisg: I think ~2.6.18 is the latest kernel that supports too
<alkisg> Ah :( That's on a chroot, to be served on netbooted clients (LTSP). I can build a hardy chroot, if needed.
<alkisg> I saw a -glx-71 package for hardy, would that do?
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nvidia-glx-legacy
<tjaalton> the nvidia page shows that it should work, so.. maybe
<alkisg> Thank you guys, I'll give that a try
<cnd> bryceh, didrocks said you might know somethign/be able to help about the new fglrx not working with unity from the daily build ppa
<tjaalton> cnd: Sarvatt said it'd need a newer compiz?
<Sarvatt> that was tseliot
<tjaalton> ah, sorry
<Sarvatt> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bubuntu-x%5D-fglrx-support-natty-118210/
<cnd> tjaalton, yeah, I've got the new compiz
<cnd> compiz seems to be running fine
<cnd> it's the panel and the launcher that seem broken
<Sarvatt> +    // Avoid detection of the compiz program by the fglrx driver.
<Sarvatt> +    // Change program name to work around app detection in fglrx,
<Sarvatt> +    // which is needed for older versions of compiz but breaks this
<Sarvatt> +    // version of compiz.
<Sarvatt> sheesh
<Sarvatt> got my ati box doing another set of upgrades, lets see if I have the same problem..
<jcristau> hahaha
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I take it you weren't cc'd on that massive internal thread we had about that?
<Sarvatt> which one? was on one a few weeks ago when we set up the PPA
<bryceh> after that one X-)
<Sarvatt> woohoo, yeah I missed out :)
<bryceh> gotta love working on proprietary drivers :-/
<Sarvatt> I'm going to get those fugly scrollbars forced on me if I use the unity PPA aren't I? :P
<bryceh> I think they're cute (but haven't tried using them yet)
<bryceh> man I'm getting sick of -intel gpu lockup bugs
<Sarvatt> want to just turn them off? they're firing when the system recovers fine now too
<bryceh> still?  thought apw fixed that
<Sarvatt> vblank_mode=0 glxgears on a sandybridge system is a good example
<bryceh> no, we should leave them on, there's still some legit problems
<Sarvatt> dmesg flooded with hangcheck timer messages, crash report every 2-3 seconds in /var/crash/
<Sarvatt> only visible problem is a stutter while it does the dump
<bryceh> any idea what causes it?
<bryceh> just inconsistent vblanking or something?
<Sarvatt> nope, apparently ickle can't reproduce it
<Sarvatt> compiz + sandybridge + vblank_mode=0 glxgears always triggers it here
<bryceh> well, you know we still gotta update the apport hook to stop using intel_gpu_dump
<Sarvatt> ok without adding the unity PPA choosing a Ubuntu session launches a classic session, adding the PPA now
<Sarvatt> err, classic desktop picking the ubuntu session with it too..
<Sarvatt> unity works with fglrx if i start it manually, of course I can't get rid of gnome-panel thats over top of it
<Sarvatt> don't know whats up with that, unity was working fine without fglrx
<Sarvatt> of course i did the weekly 600mb upgrade before rebooting too
<Sarvatt> removed fglrx and unity session works again, very odd
<Sarvatt> lessee what .xsession-errors has to say, maybe it bails out of unity for some reason
<Sarvatt> out of all my systems, the one using r600g by far has the best experience in unity
<Sarvatt> thats strange, compiz doesn't even try to load with fglrx installed
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587508/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/587509/
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587510/
<Sarvatt> cnd: I don't know what bug you're actually having after discussing my fglrx/unity problem in #ubuntu-desktop..
<Sarvatt> cnd: have you been dist-upgrading that machine? is it possible you dont have gnome-panel installed?
<Sarvatt> it tried to remove it a few times in the past month or two here
<Sarvatt> the unity session falls back to the classic gnome session because of a screwed up exit status after running /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Sarvatt> just with fglrx
<cnd> Sarvatt, I still have the panel in unity 2d
<Sarvatt> cnd: but do you have the gnome-panel package installed? I dunno if unity-2d uses that
<cnd> I'll check
<cnd> unity_support_test -p says everything looks good
<cnd> but unity_support_test alone returns 234
<cnd> instead of 0
<Sarvatt> do a echo $? after running it
<Sarvatt> yeah thats what I get
<cnd> I still have gnome-panel installed
<cnd> so to test out unity, I have to hack up /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<Sarvatt> maybe if I install unity-2d the panels will be screwed too, lets see :)
<cnd> and replace the IsRunnableHelper with /bin/true
<Sarvatt> didrocks said the unity_support_test will be fixed in tomorrows build
<cnd> yeah
<Sarvatt> ah yea i see it tries to do a unity-2d session as the fallback first if its installed, thats probably where things are getting screwed up
<cnd> oh, so if you uninstall unity-2d things work?
<Sarvatt> i just installed it to see if the panels are screwed
<Sarvatt> hasnt come up yet
<Sarvatt> the classic session fallback for sure works here
<Sarvatt> nope unity-2d works fine
<cnd> yes, but does unity 3d still work after installing unity-2d?
<cnd> unity 2d works fine here too
<cnd> just not unity 3d
<Sarvatt> i mean choosing a ubuntu session which should start unity after unity-2d is installed to see if the fallback to unity-2d works does work so that theory is out the window
<Sarvatt> yeesh confusing myself
<cnd> oh
<Sarvatt> was hoping the ubuntu session fallback to unity-2d might be where the panels were getting lost for you but it works here :)
<cnd> yeah
<Amaranth> Ok, now I think my computer is just screwing with me
<Amaranth> Latest updates from edgers resulted in some king of GPU hang when starting compiz so I did a ppa-purge and now with stock natty stuff GLES is working again
<Sarvatt> yep latest update borked sandybridge here too
<Sarvatt> it was 5 days of updates in one though since libdrm was busted
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: That part isn't surprising, the surprising part is GLES stuff randomly working again
<Amaranth> Although I still can't run compiz due to "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/egl/egl_dri2.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_proc_address" but oh well
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: check out https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/vanhoof if you want mesa speeds not to suck
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32677 ?
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 32677 in Other "egl_dri.so depends on _glapi_get_proc_address" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34476
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 34476 in Mesa core "/usr/lib/egl/egl_dri2.so needs libGL but not link to it" [Normal,New]
<Amaranth> But they look like the same bug
<Amaranth> Although I'm not sure why this only hits compiz
<Amaranth> Oh, because core doens't link to libGL or libGLES, we dlopen our libopengl.so plugin
<Sarvatt> so you're hitting a bug where gles isn't working over egl_dri2 in 7.11, and missing that other bug because of libglapi, and hitting that other bug in 7.10.. ugh
<Sarvatt> libglapi-mesa was the fix for the _glapi_get_proc_address problem
<Amaranth> Yeah, but that's only in 7.11 which breaks GLES, like you said :)
<Amaranth> I suppose I can just patch compiz to work around this for now, I guess
<Sarvatt> i'm not seeing any obvious reason why gles is broken over dri, wonder if the shared dricore has anything to do with it
 * Sarvatt squints at --enable-shared-glapi
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: is es2_info showing you softpipe results on 7.10?
<Sarvatt> it is here
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: If I don't define EGL_DRIVER, yes
<Sarvatt> thats the same as EGL_DRIVER=egl_gallium es2_info on 7.11
<Sarvatt> oh ok
<Sarvatt> yep egl_dri2 is actually working here too on stock natty
<Amaranth> I've just stuck export EGL_DRIVER=egl_dri2 in my ~/.bashrc
<Amaranth> Yeah, for me as well
<Sarvatt> i dont see -DHAVE_SHARED_GLAPI in the build and looking at the egl_dri2 source i'm thinking it needs it
<Sarvatt> going to try building edgers mesa with --enable-shared-glapi
<Amaranth> Don't you already do that for edgers mesa?
<Amaranth> RAOF pointed me to it because you build with that :)
<Sarvatt> I thought it was enabled by default, I'm not forcing it enabled or anything but it looks like egl_dri2 compiles differently if you do force it enabled..
<RAOF> Um, yeah.  Why aren't you building with --enable-shared-glapi? :)
<Sarvatt> it's building a shared glapi lib without it
<RAOF> The more you know™
<Sarvatt> only ifeq ($(SHARED_GLAPI),1) isn't returning true so its not building egl_dri2 with it enabled?
 * Sarvatt is confused
<Amaranth> Ok, so let's try a build with --enable-shared-glapi :)
<Sarvatt> started off a build, lets see how it goes
<Amaranth> Although since something else is killing SNB in general right now I'm not sure I'll be able to test it for you
<Sarvatt> ah hell yer right, i shoulda used the 0325 checkout
<Sarvatt> glad i still have the source handy
<Sarvatt> so much for taking off early because I had to be up at 7 for a call :P
<Amaranth> eep
<Sarvatt> will know in about 20 minutes, this i7-2620M isnt very fast
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: Is that by any chance a fruit product? :)
<Amaranth> Also how can you say that's not fast? Compared to what?
<Sarvatt> got a i7-2820qm in another laptop thats tons faster, nope its not it's a dell :)
<Sarvatt> and 2500k and 2600k in the desktops blow them all away but i got discrete gpu's in those at the moment testing fglrx and nvidia..
<Amaranth> 2820M will only be faster for compiles
<Sarvatt> the 2620 is a dual core, mesa loves the quads
<Amaranth> Which is what you're doing so yeah
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, how fast is the sandybridge graphics in natty?
<bjsnider> compared to previous intl stuff
<Amaranth> phoronix had a benchmark, it's like 20% of the windows driver
<Sarvatt> pretty crappy until the new mesa gets uploaded, unity is slow as heck
<Amaranth> I haven't noticed unity being slow
<bjsnider> that sucks
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: do you not use the search to find apps?
<Sarvatt> typing in that is a lagfest
<Amaranth> oh god
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: compare it to https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/vanhoof, it'll blow your mind
<Amaranth> Yeah, I made my dock 32px so I should shove 10 apps on there so I don't use the dash much
<Amaranth> Yeah, 7.11 already has that patch so I've seen the difference
<Sarvatt> in windows its basically the same as a hd5470m discrete GPU, about the same as a 9600 on the nvidia side
<Amaranth> It makes low end discrete GPUs a waste of money :)
<Sarvatt> funny story about that, an OEM was gonna ship a discrete model and had to change the discrete GPU at the last minute because the sandybridge side was faster :P
<bjsnider> doesn't sound much different than a gma4500
<Sarvatt> oh it blows that away, at least 10x faster
<Sarvatt> yay debs building now, didnt have to screw with .symbols
<Amaranth> Ok so I changed compiz's call to dlopen from RTLD_LAZY to RTLD_LAZY|RTLD_GLOBAL as a temporary hack and now my desktop can run GLES builds of compiz too
<bryceh> hey do we still support hibernate?  bug 745304 says he sees graphics corruption and wondering if I should wontfix it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745304 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Graphics corruption after hibernate with Intel GMA 3150 chipset (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745304
<Sarvatt> yeah its still offered (unless you have an encrypted /home apparently)
<bryceh> ok
<Amaranth> after a week of messing with different library versions and getting an ARM development board up and running so I can test this stuff I make a one-line change and it works just fine on my desktop
<Sarvatt>  --enable-shared-glapi made no difference
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: Does it not set the define or does the define not help?
<Sarvatt> yeah it sets the define right
<Sarvatt> will make that change in edgers regardless
<jhammons> Hi all. Should I expect hardware accelerated video for my crappy graphics card using the PPA? I have "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)" It worked in 10.04, but after upgrading to 10.10 I've had no such luck. :(
<RAOF> jhammons: That should be well supported by basically every release of Ubuntu ever.
<jhammons> :(
<jhammons> That's what I thought.
<RAOF> Although if you've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 without disabling the xorg-edgers PPA (as it says to ☺) then it's quite possible you've broken stuff.
<jhammons> I wasn't using this PPA with 10.04
<RAOF> Which PPA are you thinking of specifically, and why are you using it?
<jhammons> RAOF: I tried ubuntu-x-swat thinking newer xserver-xorg-video-intel would help.
<jhammons> RAOF: Have any troubleshooting advice?
<jhammons> Except this: kernel: [   24.608957] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<jhammons> Will try that.
<RAOF> jhammons: The contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin is often useful.
<jhammons> RAOF: Okay. Thanks.
<RAOF> Also, dmesg.
<bryceh> the type of improvements you're probably after aren't to be had from xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jhammons> bryceh: Indeed. :)
<bryceh> that X driver is really pretty limited these days
<jhammons> I see..
<RAOF> It can screw things up, but it's not really involved in much that you care about.
<bryceh> probably where you should be looking for bleeding edge intel stuff are the drm-intel-next kernel daily builds
<bryceh> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/
<bryceh> beware sometimes those have new bugs.  Work backwards from current until you find a kernel you like
<bryceh> also, those are raw upstream kernels, without any of the normal ubuntu enhancements
<jhammons> I see.
<bryceh> at the moment there probably aren't huge differences between stock natty and upstream stuff in any case, but enough for it to be worth testing
<jhammons> I'm going to try the suggestion I found in dmesg output (see above). Here's my Xorg log. I'll be back in a minute. If it doesn't work, a quick gander at that would be appreciated: http://pastebin.com/UCwVaFQG
<jhammons> I think what it is referring to is my stupid dock for the laptop.
<RAOF> [    29.354] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<RAOF> Less binary nvidia driver, please :)
<jhammons> Hmm.
<jhammons> I'll be right back (hopefully). Thanks RAOF, bryceh.
<jhammons> Thanks for catching that RAOF! Works like a dream now. :)
<jhammons> If you kind folks ever have any issues with an Atlassian tool, hit me up: jhammons@atlassian.com -- thanks again!
#ubuntu-x 2011-03-31
<RAOF> Oh, balls.  Maybe the tls issue is somewhere else.
<Sarvatt> bryceh: so there's a regression on GT1 (desktop, server) sandybridge with that patch sitting in git, will hopefully be fixed in a few days since its holding up the mesa 7.10.2 release
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35730
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 35730 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[bisected]3 shad-interactions subcases failed" [Major,New]
<jcristau> seems like if it causes a regression then it should just be reverted?
<Sarvatt> that mesa hasn't been uploaded yet, figured we could just pull in the fix up when it lands. it really is needed to make unity usable :(
<Sarvatt> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.mesa3d.devel/24950
<Sarvatt> dang bryceh!
<Sarvatt> I asked cking to file a bug so I could upstream it, went to lunch and you forwarded it already before I got back! :)
<Sarvatt> bryceh: thanks :)
<bryceh> :-)
<bryceh> hey, are there any topics we ought to get blueprints registered for?
#ubuntu-x 2011-04-01
<mpt> Hi, at Natty's login screen, whenever I move the mouse cursor even a single pixel, X apparently crashes then restarts. Is there anything I can do to make a bug report about that more useful?
<jcristau> crashes how?
<mpt> Actually, it looks identical to bug 747174, except I'm on a MacBook rather than a Dell
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747174 in xorg (Ubuntu) "touching mousepad crashes x (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747174
<tjaalton> mpt: looking
<mpt> As in, everything graphical disappears, there's a blinking text cursor in the corner of a black screen for a few seconds, then the login screen returns.
<tjaalton> do you have nvidia as well?
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> so it's the touchpad making it crash?
<mpt> I guess so
<mpt> I could try with an external mouse if that would help
<tjaalton> can you verify it with an external mouse?
<tjaalton> good :)
<ricotz> tjaalton, i can confirm this here it too :(
<tjaalton> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-April/010439.html
<tjaalton> maybe?
<ricotz> it crashes in synaptics_drv.so
<mpt> brb
<tjaalton> try reverting to the previous version, if you have the package available
<tjaalton> cnd: ^^
<tjaalton> there's bug 747126 too
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747126
<cnd> tjaalton, I'm looking now
<tjaalton> cnd: great, thanks
<mpt> ... Yep, it's the touchpad
<tjaalton> mpt: ok, thanks for confirming, cnd is checking it out
<cnd> mpt, would you be able to install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dbgsym and attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a crash to bug 747126?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747126
<mpt> cnd, sure, but how would I install it?
<mpt> Can I Ctrl + Alt + F1 from the login screen?
<cnd> mpt, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<cnd> ahh, yes
<mpt> ok
<cnd> but you won't have networking if you aren't logged in...
<cnd> you can log in with the keyboard
<mpt> I have Ethernet, is that enough?
<cnd> then press 'ctrl+alt+t'
<cnd> to get a terminal
<cnd> mpt, no, it still won't connect to the network until you are logged in...
<tjaalton> i think wired network should work?
<cnd> tjaalton, network-manager likes to control *everything* :)
<cnd> I have to manually set up my networking in /etc/network/interface for wired network to work when not logged in
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<mpt> Will I need to restart after installing it, or can I just re-crash X straight away?
<cnd> mpt, you'll need to restart X
<cnd> which you can do by a crash :)
<cnd> then you need to crash once more
<cnd> to get a real stack trace
<mpt> ok
<cnd> the trace should have function symbols, that's what we need
<mpt> ok, trying that, bbiab
<pgraner> mpt, seb128 tells me your seeing gdm dies when the mouse is used on todays updates?
<cnd> pgraner, you seeing it too?
<pgraner> cnd, yep everytime I can't login
<cnd> mpt is getting me a stack trace with symbols so I can debug it
<cnd> pgraner, you can blame me...
<cnd> pgraner, you can downgrade to the previous version for a bit
<cnd> and I'll be sure it's fixed soon
<pgraner> cnd, thx man... I'll send my wife after you, its here machine 
<cnd> ugh
<pgraner> cnd, which pkgs need to be downgraded?
<cnd> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<cnd> I'll get a link
<pgraner> cnd, thx
<cnd> pgraner, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu8
<cnd> ok, I think I may see the error
<pgraner> cnd, downgrading it fixed it for now
<cnd> pgraner, would you like to be a guinea pig for a fix?
<cnd> I'm building a new package right now
<pgraner> cnd, sure
<pgraner> cnd, gimme a link when ready
<cnd> pgraner, i386?
<pgraner> cnd, yep
<cnd> pgraner, http://people.canonical.com/~cndougla/utouch/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu10~test1_i386.deb
<cnd> see if that fixes things
<pgraner> cnd, ok on it now
<cnd> mpt, I may have found the bug on code inspection
<cnd> you can try out the package I pointed pgraner to if you'd like
<cnd> the xserver log would still be helpful to confirm if you have it handy
<mpt> cnd, I attached it to the bug report
<cnd> mpt, thanks!
<cnd> mpt, heh, wrong package installed
<cnd> to get the bug symbols we need the -dbgsym package instead of the -dev package
<mpt> cnd, there is no xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dbgsym, so I guessed that -dev was the one you meant
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> I forgot, you have to enable the ddeb's repo
<mpt> The who the what now?
<cnd> heh
<cnd> the dbgsym packages live in a separate repo
<mpt> ok, so which should I try first, the .deb or the dbgsym?
<jcristau> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/?
<pgraner> cnd, it works
<cnd> so you have to add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main universe
<cnd> pgraner, great!
<cnd> thanks
<pgraner> cnd, no thanks for the quick turnaround
<cnd> tjaalton, I just pushed the fix to git
<cnd> can you upload it for me?
<tjaalton> cnd: yep
<pgraner> cnd, amber is taking the screen shots for the Official Ubuntu Book today while she is traveling and she updated to the latest and .... a bit of panic here
<mpt> cnd, does that mean no need for me to test anything?
<cnd> mpt, correct, but you can install that fixed package for now to get things working again
<mpt> ok, thank you
<mpt> cnd, and will that .deb be overwritten by the new upload when it becomes available?
<cnd> mpt, yes, it will
<mpt> ok
<cnd> there's no harm in installing it
<tjaalton> cnd: uploaded
<cnd> tjaalton, ta
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: hrm ok looks like http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=9a21bc640188e4078075b9f8e6701853a4f0bbe4 is what broke sandybridge in edgers between those 3/25 and 3/29 checkouts, of course its proving a PITA to revert right
<bcurtiswx> the fix for the x crash, was it supposed to disable the two-finger scroll?
<Sarvatt> good to know [ 4425.992922] [drm:i915_gem_do_execbuffer] *ERROR* Object ffff8801b0d60600 [handle 639, index 1] appears more than once in object list is a libdrm 2.4.23 problem, time to go through the intel bugs
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: \o/ edgers works again on snb with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/mesa/packaging/revision/84
<Sarvatt> if only I could figure out the gles problem
<seb128> did anybody mentioned usb mouse scrollwhell not working in natty?
<seb128> it's not a new issue I get it for a while in natty, it's quite annoying
<seb128> the click on it works but scroll up and down does nothing
<Sarvatt> hrm scroll wheel works fine on 4 different usb mice here
<bryceh> I've got two such mice which have been working fine (and get used a lot)
<bryceh> hw maybe?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, hey what do you think of us trying to get libdrm 2.4.24 in?
<Sarvatt> i'd be ecstatic :)
<bryceh> howso?  particular bugs it fixes or just fresh blood?
<Sarvatt> mdz's bug for one
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/747205
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747205 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[arrandale] Black screen on boot, associated with GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x7a005502) (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, heh we appear to be sharing the same thoughts ;-)
<bryceh> I've stuck that patch in a ppa:  https://launchpad.net/~bryce/+archive/cherry
<Sarvatt> i've hit that on sandybridge and had no clue what was causing it
<bryceh> mm
<Sarvatt> started going through bug reports looking for [drm:i915_gem_do_execbuffer] *ERROR* Object foo appears more than once in object list but got sidetracked with some dell stuff
<bryceh> yeah might be this is the root of some of our other gpu lockups
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ok if you want to shoot me the stuff you found I can take it from there
<Sarvatt> I didn't find anything but only looked through about 10 bugs, got an OS reinstall going now that'll take about an hour so looking again now
<Sarvatt> quite a lot of OOM crashes on intel lately eh?
<bryceh> always has been
<bryceh> constant battle...
<bryceh> we've had bunches of IPEHR: 0x7xxxxxxx bugs, I wonder if they all boil down to this?
<bryceh> probably about half the gpu bugs are false positives due to overeager apport hook
<Sarvatt> 0x7xxxxxx was usually doing something with the 3D engine from what I remember, 0x18xxxxxx happening during modesetting
<Sarvatt> \o/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/742425 fixed upstream
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742425 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "GPU lockup (IPEHR: 0xf9b7b7b7) prior to gdm greeter (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=537a836dd6db384d53b52eb457a7d257c440217f
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yep saw that before I hit the sack last night
<bryceh> on my todo list for today to pull it (Jane's bug hit higher up the priority list! *grin*)
#ubuntu-x 2011-04-02
<Duke`> no more updates of the gfx stack (intel) on maverick ? ;_;
<tjaalton> why bother, natty is around the corner
<LLStarks> bug 747809
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747809 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Two-finger scrolling broken with latest updates (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747809
<LLStarks> yo cnd
<LLStarks> can we talk about synaptics?
#ubuntu-x 2011-04-03
<cnd> LLStarks, sure
<cnd> what would you like to talk about :)
<LLStarks> cnd, the ubuntu9 upload for synaptics hosed x and then ubuntu10 upload hosed multitouch
<cnd> LLStarks, what's wrong with the ubuntu10 upload of synaptics?
<cnd> is there a bug report for the issue?
<tan> anyone who can help getting OpenGL with ATI X2300 mobility Radeon to work in Natty? all updates are installed
<tan> When I install fglrx and starts any OpenGL application (example: xdriinfo or glxgears) they give "segmentation fault"
<tan> my kernel: Linux tan-6910p 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tan> details regarding the VGA card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589038/
<LLStarks> cnd, bug 747809
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747809 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Two-finger scrolling broken with latest updates (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747809
<LLStarks> cnd, 3-finger right click too
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-26
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt, RAOF: It looks like we missed some commits from master to go into the 8.0 branch
<Prf_Jakob> When will it be hard to grab a new release and get that into 12.04?
<broder> if there's another mesa upload coming, do you guys think you could look into marking libglu1-mesa-dev multiarch: same? it should fix bug #949606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949606
<broder> (and i believe you can just change the metadata without any additional changes)
<bryceh> Prf_Jakob, final freeze is april 12.  
<Prf_Jakob> bryceh: ok thanks
<bryceh> Prf_Jakob, I *think* that a mesa point release would be ok up until that date (let's say apr 10 just to be safe), if it is just a small number of bugfixes
<bryceh> Prf_Jakob, no guarantees though.  in the past there've been refactoring or other changes that have made them unviable for inclusion.  but worst case we can cherrypick good commits with well-documented bug reports associated with them.
<bryceh> Prf_Jakob, if every mesa change is associated with a bug #, that would help getting it approved
<Prf_Jakob> bryceh: ok
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-27
<Sarvatt> RAOF: fun, see the new tls bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/965798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965798 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Multithreaded tls_model("global-dynamic") glXMakeContextCurrent ___tls_get_addr () freeze/deadlock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RAOF> Oh, urgh.
<RAOF> I thought we'd dropped the tls patch in 12.04, though; wasn't it fixed by a libc fix?
<RAOF> Bah.  We haven't dropped it.
<tjaalton> should we push the xserver input reversions for beta2?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: O
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Thanks for pointing that out; we should drop that patch; I've done and tested it in git, so we can push post-beta2
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> does anybody know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/955410 also applies to precise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955410 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation Fault in nv50_screen_fence_update" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> dholbach: that's a confusing bug
<dholbach> :-)
<tjaalton> the attached patch is in precise
<tjaalton> or, commit
<tjaalton> then the linked upstream bug is not the one mentioned on the description
<tjaalton> the upstream bug on the description needs a kernel commit which is in 3.3
<tjaalton> and I'm not sure we're interested in backporting random nouveau bugfixes while precise is so close
<dholbach> do you think you can add a comment with that info and I'll unsubscribe the sponsors team?
<tjaalton> I'll just close it as fixed in precise
<dholbach> great, thanks! :)
<tjaalton> unsubscribed u-s
<dholbach> thanks again
<cnd> RAOF, how goes the gtest MIR?
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-28
<RAOF> cnd: It probably needs a ping; I'm not aware of anything that needs doing on my end.
<cnd> yeah, looks like it
<cnd> I just pinged kees in case he could look at it
<cnd> he's the only one that I know is in a reasonable timezone right now
<cnd> RAOF, approved :)
<RAOF> Excellent.  Now, we wait for the freeze to be lifted, then upload.
<RAOF> And by “upload”, I mean “upload an Xserver with a with build-depends on libgtest”
<RAOF> -xorg
<cnd> yeah
<eruditehermit> is gesture support still broken in unity?
<eruditehermit> tseliot, hey
<tjaalton> wouldn't know about gestures since I've no hw for it
<tseliot> hi eruditehermit
<eruditehermit> tseliot, I was told you were the person to talk with about fglrx and hybrid graphics. Can you help me?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: what's the problem?
<eruditehermit> tseliot, first of all, is hybrid graphics supported with the packages in precise? the new fglrx 12.3 release?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: not officially
<eruditehermit> I have always had more problems with the ubuntu packages than the ati packages from their site
<tseliot> eruditehermit: I maintain both and they share the same source
<eruditehermit> in order to make it work, I have to manually mess around  with update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<eruditehermit> tseliot, so if I try to make it work with the ubuntu packages, I should have the same success as with the official packages?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: yes, I think so. It all depends on your laptop/BIOS
<eruditehermit> ok
<eruditehermit> are you around for a bit today?
<eruditehermit> can I restart and find out what was going wrong?
<eruditehermit> ideally I want to be able to use amdcccle to switch GPUs
<eruditehermit> tseliot, how does the xorg.conf work?
<eruditehermit> does the fglrx require it?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: it's all handled automatically
<eruditehermit> so if I install the package
<eruditehermit> I don't need to create it?
<eruditehermit> currently it doesn't exist
<tjaalton> the server uses fglrx if it's installed
<eruditehermit> ok
<eruditehermit> well brb
<eruditehermit> tseliot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/903536/
<eruditehermit> I installed fglrx, and now I have no 3D capabilities
<tjaalton> intel wins :)
<eruditehermit> so my card requires both intel and fglrx to work with fglrx
<eruditehermit> since it is muxless
<eruditehermit> I've had it working in hte past sporadically and fglrx loads intel
<tjaalton> no, you can disable the intel part
<tjaalton> i think
<eruditehermit> nah
<eruditehermit> it requires it
<tjaalton> then you can't use fglrx
<eruditehermit> hrm
<eruditehermit> I can
<eruditehermit> its worked in the past
<tjaalton> i'll just shut up, haven't touched intel/ati hybrid myself..
<eruditehermit> its tricky
<eruditehermit> not sure exactly what is going on ever
<eruditehermit> lol
<eruditehermit> brb
<tseliot> eruditehermit: unless you can set your AMD card as primary in the BIOS, I'm afraid you can't use hybrid graphics
<eruditehermit> ok
<eruditehermit> got it working
<eruditehermit> but I have to manually attack it
<eruditehermit> to get fglrx to play nice with my GPUs I have to
<eruditehermit> manually set x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<eruditehermit> and I have to have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf from fglrx
<eruditehermit> tseliot, is there a way to make it just work?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: are you sure it works?
<eruditehermit> tseliot, yep, fgl_glxears works
<eruditehermit> tseliot, also glxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<tseliot> eruditehermit: and did you change anything in the BIOS?
<eruditehermit> nope
<eruditehermit> there are no GPU settings in the bios
<tseliot> I'm surprised it loaded the driver
<eruditehermit> my discrete GPU requires the intel GPU to be on
<eruditehermit> it uses the intel GPU for a mux
<tseliot> eruditehermit: I have a laptop with the same problem, I guess. If I can get it to work, as you say, I can probably make it just work ;)
<eruditehermit> ok
<eruditehermit> want to test it now?
<eruditehermit> I have a Sony VAIO SA 290x
<eruditehermit> 2011
<eruditehermit> hmm
<eruditehermit> let me try with the iibgl alternative at auto
<eruditehermit> maybe it just needs an xorg.conf
<eruditehermit> brb
<mlankhorst> morning
<eruditehermit> tseliot, any luck?
<tseliot> eruditehermit: unfortunately I can't test it right now (I have some other work to do first)
<eruditehermit> tseliot, when I try to switch to intel GPU only, my window managers won't start for some reason
<eruditehermit> I have to switch to a VT
<eruditehermit> type DISPLAY=:0 gnome-shell --replace
<eruditehermit> and then it loads gnome-shell or unity or whatever
<eruditehermit> is there a place where unity or gnome-shell report why they didn't start properly?
<eruditehermit> tseliot, seems to be that if fglrx is installed and I set it to use the intel GPU. It initially uses the sw rasterizer. Unity and gnome shell get confused and crash. However if I start a gnome-shell from my VT later, it correctly sets the rasterizer to be the intel dri driver and it works
<tseliot> I don't think that's how it's supposed to work
<eruditehermit> for some reason it is failing to load my window managers the first time around
<eruditehermit> if I load fluxbox, it shows it is using the software tungstem llvm driver
<eruditehermit> however, if I load gnome-shell
<eruditehermit> it fails to load the wm
<eruditehermit> but then I can load it from my VT
<eruditehermit> hrm perhaps its my kernel?
<eruditehermit> brb
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> it seems my girlfriend has an interesting problem with keyboard layouts
<dholbach> and I'm wondering if you've seen anything like this before
<dholbach> 1
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903691/
<dholbach> and the active layout is actually German
<dholbach> where else could I check if something is broken or set in a wrong way?
<dholbach> pitti sent me here :)
<dholbach> "setxkbmap no" seems to make it work, but after restarting the session it's gone again
<dholbach> ok, for now we resorted to filing this bug to keep track of the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/967034?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967034 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Updating keymap information does have no effect" [Undecided,New]
<Darxus> tseliot: Nvidia posted a solution to their (cairo-gl triggered) memory usage problem, you were assigned the previous related bug, so thought you might be interested.  Gah, copying and pasting on my girlfriend's ChromeBook is miserable.
<tseliot> Darxus: sorry, where?
<Darxus> tseliot: Bug 967149.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967149 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Solution to Nvidia + cairo-gl memory problem proposed by Nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967149
<tseliot> Darxus: very interesting, I'll have a look at it, thanks
<Darxus> Awesome, thanks.
<tseliot> RAOF, Sarvatt ^
<Darxus> There is a followup post from nvidia in that thread also.
<tseliot> good
<mlankhorst> hey :)
<bryceh> heya mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hello
<cnd> bryceh, I want to use arsenal for creating utouch bug reports
<cnd> I see you recently added a search for subscribers of bugs for distro tasks
<cnd> I want the same, but for all tasks
<cnd> I'm new to arsenal, so any pointers you can give are appreciated :)
<bryceh> hi cnd
<bryceh> cnd, actually that was someone else's patch which I merged
<cnd> oh, ok
<cnd> ahh, I see it's chris arges
<cnd> I know him well :)
<bryceh> cnd, you can leave out distribution and instead specify the project(s) you want to pull from
<cnd> bryceh, does arsenal support bug searching and reporting for non-distro tasks?
<bryceh> yeah see the hwe reports for example
 * bryceh -> breakfast
<cnd> bryceh, do you know if the timeouts we see when using launchpad.net will also occur using arsenal?
<bryceh> cnd, unfortunately launchpad is flaky like that even at the api layer.
<bryceh> cnd, you might not get those time outs, but there are various other issues that can crop up
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bryceh, I'm having a hard time understanding the lplib api
<bryceh> cnd, join the crowd :-)
<cnd> I know there are http methods documented here: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<cnd> but I don't know how to map an http method to an arsenal or launchpadlib method
<cnd> for example, I want to get all the tasks by doing  searchTasks on a person
<cnd> how do I follow the toolkits and libraries to figure out what python code to call?
<bryceh> cnd, ok here is a simple place to start
<bryceh> apt-get source python-launchpadlib-toolkit
<bryceh> cd into the scripts directory
<bryceh> look at ls-assigned-bugs
<bryceh> that's a very trivial implementation of one single LP call, but shows how to use searchTasks
<bryceh> ls-series in the same dir is a slightly more sophisticated example, look at that one next
<cnd> bryceh, what's the upstream project for that package?
<bryceh> cnd, arsenal
<cnd> hmm.. why do I not see scripts/ls-assigned-bugs in lp:arsenal?
<bryceh> cnd, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~arsenal-devel/arsenal/python-launchpadlib-toolkit/files/head:/scripts/
<cnd> oh, I'm in the wrong scripts directory
<bryceh> yes, it needs to be moved out into it's own project rather than be a branch of arsenal
<bryceh> some day...
<cnd> oh, it's a *branch* of arsenal...
<cnd> hmm... I want to call searchTasks without specifying the project or distro...
<bryceh> I think you have to do one or the other
<bryceh> however, you could retrieve a list of all projects and distros and then iterate over those, calling searchTasks on each and building a collection
<bryceh> might take a while to run...  ;-)
<cnd> the http api seems to show that it's possible
<cnd> I need to figure out how to code it though
<bryceh> cnd, ls-team-subscribed-packages.py shows how to get a person (aka team) object.  You can then call searchTasks() on it
<cnd> I'll try it
<cnd> bryceh, well, I think I'm trying to search for all bugs subscribed by utouch-bugs :)
<cnd> it's taking a while and just sitting there...
<cnd> I assume if I did it wrong I would get an immediate error
<cnd> hmm, 503: Service Unavailable
<cnd> timeout error
<cnd> so I guess this doesn't let us get around the timeout
<bryceh> cnd, can't say I didn't warn you upfront.  ;-)
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> it was worth a shot
<bryceh> cnd, I do wish they had a different timeout setting for command line apps than for the web
<bryceh> cnd, often with those time outs the problem is that you're retrieving too much data in one go.
<bryceh> cnd, there's a trick I know of to batch it up... dunno if it'd make any difference though.  hang on
<cnd> in this case, they just have a backend sql query that takes too long
<bryceh> s/batch it up/parcel it out/
<bryceh> ah, yeah then in that case you're just screwed
<bryceh> cnd, what I was thinking of is in the Collection section on https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<bryceh> cnd, you can retrieve just a fixed number of items, so if the problem was just too much data, that might help in dividing it into smaller chunks that would not trip the time out
<cnd> ok
<bryceh> however I don't think that'd do the trick here.  might be worth trying, dunno
<cnd> I think we'll stick to all bugs in specific projects and ubuntu packages, and add in all tasks of ubuntu packages that are directly subscribed by the utouch-bugs team
<cnd> both of those (usually) work without timing out
<bryceh> cnd, *nod* makes sense
<bdmurray> does ppa-purge with xorg-edgers and precise?  I discovered I had that ppa enabled and don't want it anymore and ppa-purge created a list of 550 things for me to review
<bryceh> bdmurray, I've not heard anything about it not working.  but 550 things sounds a bit excessive
<bdmurray> is there some other way to get back to precise besides ppa-purge?
<Sarvatt> bdmurray: ppa-purge doesn't work with multiarch if you're on amd64
<Sarvatt> basically you want to apt-get install package/precise for every package you have installed from edgers, dpkg -l then grep sarvatt or ricotz or edgers to find them all
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/904473/ should be most of it
<Sarvatt> (after disabling the ppa and doing an apt-get update)
<bdmurray> Sarvatt: ah, yep I'm on amd64
<Sarvatt> removing wine1.4 first helps
<FernandoMiguel> boas
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-29
<lesshaste> hi
<ricotz> Sarvatt, sorry about the edgers cairo versioning forgot to change from the default :\
<tjaalton> new libwacom
<tjaalton> 0.4
<seb128> tjaalton, get it in precise ;-)
<tjaalton> will upload to debian after testing it
<tjaalton> seb128: yes!
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> should fix mapping buttons in the capplet
<tjaalton> and adds support for intuos5, which I bought yesterday
<tjaalton> still needs kernel & driver support backports
<tjaalton> yep button mapping works, just that the shortcuts don't seem to work anywhere
<Prf_Jakob> Can anybody else running on 12.04 try pts/warsow and see if Unity resizes Warsow when running the demos?
<tjaalton> Prf_Jakob: pts as in phoronix-test-suite?
<Prf_Jakob> yeah
<tjaalton> ok, I'll try it out
<Prf_Jakob> I picked the 800x600 resolution.
<Prf_Jakob> ta
<tjaalton> hmm, how do I install that test, what's the full name?
<Prf_Jakob> <pts> install-test pts/warsow
<tjaalton> complains about aninvalid argument
<tjaalton> + 
<tjaalton> oh, typo
<tjaalton> wth is warsOw anyway :)
<tjaalton> takes a while to install..
<Prf_Jakob> Yeah, thanks for testing.
<tjaalton> Prf_Jakob: ok, so I see the unity panel etc while running the test under 800x600 resolution
<Prf_Jakob> Ok the same as me then
<Prf_Jakob> can close that bug as 3rd party then...
<tjaalton> was that forwarded by us?
<Prf_Jakob> No, I have another bug found internaly with warsow that I can't reproduce, but I ran into this and I was wondering if its something thats our fault.
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<Prf_Jakob> tjaalton: the load screen looks okay right? And then it switches back to Unity?
<tjaalton> Prf_Jakob: yup
<Prf_Jakob> Ok
<tjaalton> if it's meant to be run fullscreen, which seems to be the case
<Prf_Jakob> right
<Prf_Jakob> Hmm it doesn't seem to run if I pick a resolution then the currently set one :-/
<tjaalton> they seem to work for me
<tjaalton> intel
<Prf_Jakob> If I pick the current one I don't get the Unity borders.
<tjaalton> native is 16x9, tried 10x7 too
<tjaalton> for me it gave them in every case
<Prf_Jakob> That doesn't seem larger?
<Prf_Jakob> Was the actuall resolution larger?
<tjaalton> the warsow "window" is cropped from right and bottom
<Prf_Jakob> Okay, looks like I have to build a xserver to figure out why it fails to set the resolution.
<Prf_Jakob> So whats the best way to build a xserver from the "apt-get source" tar balls that works?
<tjaalton> apt-get build-dep xorg-server, then from the package directory run 'fakeroot debian/rules binary'
<tjaalton> that should work
<tjaalton> or debuild -b, if you have devscripts installed
<tjaalton> dinner->
<Prf_Jakob> k, thanks
<tjaalton> Prf_Jakob: why do you need to build the server btw? the debugging symbols are available in xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Prf_Jakob> tjaalton: I want to see why the XVidModeSwitchToMode request failes
<Prf_Jakob> I get back BadValues and there are like 6 returns with BadValue
<Prf_Jakob> I guess I could just step trough it with gdb
<Prf_Jakob> Because building is taking way to long :-/
<tjaalton> ok, shouldn't tak that long, at least if you use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS='parallel=8' or similar
<tjaalton> +e
<Prf_Jakob> So how do I rebuild a package but not from scratch?
<Prf_Jakob> debuild -b seems to to try from the start?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> guess you need to go to the build/ directory and run make?
<Prf_Jakob> Ah -nc
<Prf_Jakob> hmm okay
<tjaalton> never done that myself
<Prf_Jakob> Ah ok
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<Sarvatt> new xserver time?
<RAOF> Ah, we've released Beta 2?
<Sarvatt> yeah, sounds like cnd found some more fun from #xorg-devel so might be worth holding off, i thought it was ready to go :)
<cnd> Sarvatt, oh, I'm preparing two patches
<cnd> just verifying them right now
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-30
<eruditehermit> cnd, hey, is gesture support working?
<cnd> I can't seem to get xorg-server to build properly
<cnd> I'm using parallel=16
<cnd> I think that may have something to do with it
<cnd> but that has always worked in the past
<cnd> I'm trying without any parallel
<RAOF> cnd: What's failing?
<cnd> that's the thing, I don't know
<cnd> it's very non-obvious
<RAOF> Aah, the joys of no multiplexing.
<RAOF> Got it pushed to git?  I can build locally.
<cnd> RAOF, this is what I get at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906483/
<cnd> I'll push to git
<RAOF> We can also turn on the integration tests while where at it.
<cnd> pushed
<RAOF> Yeah, the actual error will be waaaaay back.
<RAOF> Oh!  That's why this system's so slow.  I seem to be using 4G of swap.
<RAOF> Ah, Chromium and Evolution, you are marvellous, but perhaps not 6G worth of marvellous.
<cnd> Chromium I can understand, but Evolution? marvelous?
<cnd> RAOF, ahh
<cnd> it's your gtest patch
<RAOF> Well, perhaps not marvellous.
<RAOF> But “less sucky than the alternatives”
<RAOF> cnd: Oh, that breaks something?
<RAOF> cnd: Or the tests are failing?
<cnd> yeah, all over :0
<cnd> they won't compile
<cnd> probably due to the libxorg-gtest changes
<RAOF> That'd be right.
<cnd> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/906488/
<RAOF> Allow me to fix that for you
<cnd> RAOF, unfortunately, we need the server pushed with one of the other fixes asap
<cnd> do you think you can get this fixed and uploaded today?
<RAOF> Well, it won't fail on the buildds.
<RAOF> Because it won't build those tests.
<cnd> ahhh
<cnd> RAOF, would you rather upload now, and you can fix it in due course?
<cnd> or fix it now and upload in a few hours
<RAOF> If you've got urgent fixes, upload now.
<cnd> ok
<RAOF> I'll fix it in due course.
<RAOF> It's not like the build time checks are urgent.
<RAOF> Also, they'll cause the X server to hit dep-wait until the relevent packages get promoted.
<cnd> yeah
 * cnd fires of a nocheck build
<cnd> off*
<Sarvatt> ooo, ITPs for utouch in debian, awesome!
<cnd> yep :)
<cnd> Sarvatt, now that utouch doesn't require a multi-thousand line patch in xserver, we figure it might actually make it into other distros :)
<cnd> it's a crazy thought
<Sarvatt> cnd: yeah its freaking awesome that the X side doesnt need crazy stuff now, except now xfixes!!
<cnd> heh
 * cnd points at RAOF
<cnd> it's not me this time!
 * Sarvatt points at RAOF too
<cnd> I got my crap out before the LTS release at least :)
<Sarvatt> its still much less of a change than is needed in all the gnome crap though :)
<cnd> maverick is almost dead
<RAOF> cnd: Yeah, it's high priority to get that done.
<Sarvatt> and the whole compiz supported by pkg-xorg in debian and desktop team in ubuntu thing
<Sarvatt> it would be awesome to see unity in debian optionally at least, but yeah its not the gnome 2 everyone wants to keep going, not like theres gonna be anyone caring outside of ubuntu, and its complicated enough that its more than one person could do most likely
<Sarvatt> utouch-evemu will be freaking useful at least regardless :)
<Sarvatt> unity in debian is strange, gnome 3 is forced on everyone so its "accepted" but theres a lot more work needed for unity that noone wants to deal with
<Sarvatt> but i see complaints that its not even in debian
<Sarvatt> it took me over a year to accept and embrace the changes in unity
<Sarvatt> aka its less shit than what i would put up with in gnome 3
<Sarvatt> guess thats too real to say in a channel bound by the CoC, I'm sorry :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> I think it's getting less difficult to package Unity over time.
<Sarvatt> yeah i feel the same way, compiz is the big problem still imo
<Sarvatt> "someone" needs to maintain it in debian before it just gets removed, pkg-xorg is maintaining it now but none of us are in that path
<Sarvatt> the people maintaining it in ubuntu which is the only place its released for atm are in pkg-gnome
<Sarvatt> debian is still on 0.8.x compiz
<Sarvatt> aka lucid compiz
<RAOF> Oooh, urgh.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: btw, s precise still boned for ivb for you?
<Sarvatt> i need to check that out if so
<RAOF> Yes, it is.
 * Sarvatt is still on 11.10
<Sarvatt> RAOF: displayport monitors by any chance?
<RAOF> I'm not restarting for a while because it's doing a backup, but the current status is that I know 3.3-rc7 works, and our 3.2 kernel doesn't.
<RAOF> Yes, I am indeed using a DP monitor.
<RAOF> Because screw that VGA nonsense.
<Sarvatt> ok so crap I cant check, go figure
<Sarvatt> i've heard many woes about 3.2 and dp though
<Sarvatt> all the OEM crap is using 11.10 so i've had to care about that more, i'm glad someone can care about 12.04 :P
<Sarvatt> the intel guys say 3.2 is fail for dp though, i'll see if i can come up with anything for that
<Sarvatt> tuesday is the latest kernel changes can go in for the 12.04 livecd kernel, go figure its tight timing
<RAOF> You reckon that DP is the issue?  That should significantly reduce my bisection requirements.
<Sarvatt> 100% positive
<Sarvatt> i'm monitor shopping now
<Sarvatt> your monitor have hdmi/dvi ports to be sure?
<RAOF> It does, yes.
<Sarvatt> do you have cords to check? :P
<RAOF> I presume that a (passive) DP→DVI connector would work?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: hmm, having these in git would make things easier ;)
<tjaalton> for me anyway, but a debdiff isn't too bad..
<tjaalton> meh, forgot to add DM-Upload-Allowed to libwacom..
<tjaalton> oh well, replied to my AM, so hopefully that won't be an issue for too long
<FernandoMiguel> hi
#ubuntu-x 2012-03-31
<Darxus> [    19.879] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Darxus> [    19.880] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<Darxus> I replaced my nvidia card with a radeon.  Removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf got it to boot, but it's still being dumb at me.  How do I fix it?  This is Precise.
<Darxus> Jockey says no proprietary drivers are installed.
<bjsnider> Darxus, you're kidding me. you replaced an nvidia card with an ati card?
<Darxus> I did.
<Darxus> Jockey ended up deciding to install fire gl drivers.  Fortunately things are sane in my main install, oneric.  I have no idea what's going on with the drivers in precise.
<bjsnider> this is one of those john mcenroe-type "you cannot be serious" moments
<bjsnider> it's like saying you replaced a ferrari with a pinto
<bjsnider> ah, just remove nvidia-current, reboot, and enjoy
<Darxus> I did, it didn't help.
<Darxus> That was about when jockey thought fire gl drivers would be good.
<Darxus> Maybe when I get a chance I'll re-install precise.
<bjsnider> didn't help what?
<Darxus> It's still either not successfully booting, gerally with the normal boot option, or when I do the recovery boot it's saying the card is not dri capable or something, and supertuxkart is extremely slow.
<Darxus> I replaced an nVidia GeForce 8800 GT with an AMD Radeon HD 6870.  Largely because I appreciate their efforts on open source drivers.
<bjsnider> ok, well, they haven't done a document release in something like 3 years
<bjsnider> they do employ some open source developers though
<bjsnider> as far as i know that card isn't supported yet
<Darxus> bjsnider: Then you're pretty well behind on how much AMD has been doing on open source drivers.
<Darxus> This particular card was fully supported by the radeon driver in Natty.
<bjsnider> Darxus, if you don't need it for gaming the radeon driver is fine. but int hat case you've got a lot of horsepower for nothing
<JanC> bjsnider: the unused horsepower is even worse with nouveau though...   ;)
<mlankhorst> pssh, only because it's stuck on boot speeds
<bjsnider> i've been using low-profile type cards for awhile. nouveau is fine
<JanC> or was, maybe (certainly was when I bought my ATI card)
<JanC> but that's only a Radeon HD 4350...
<JanC> and was almost 2 years ago IIRC
<bjsnider> JanC, yeah nouveau is pretty good these days. no tearing, video playback, stable, fast etc.
#ubuntu-x 2012-04-01
<Darxus> Under oneric, nouveau was consistently hanging my display when I ran an opengl client through wayland.
<Sarvatt> darn.. the native linux version of trine 2 is too slow on hd 3000, go figure
#ubuntu-x 2013-03-25
<bjsnider> soreau, you're a really big fan of compiz effects aren't you?
<soreau> bjsnider: Yes
<bjsnider> i used them but found most of them to be pointless eyecandy
<bjsnider> i don't understand something on the technical side of your argument with krh
<bjsnider> he doesn't want effects in weston
<bjsnider> now, if i understand this right, from bottom to top, it goes:
<bjsnider> wayland>weston>mutter>gnome-shell
<bjsnider> so where would he like to have the effects?
<soreau> bjsnider: Well, I believe that the mind is far more powerful than given credit for. I also think that eyecandy is certain not useless but actually can offer a way fro the brain to relax for a second, if you're working on something thought-process-intensive
<soreau> I think that eyecandy can give your mind the small break that's needed to quick;y recharge and get back to what you were doing (hopefully, work)
<soreau> Thus, I actually think eye candy has more than just the immediate 'useless' aesthetic value. I don't think eye candy is pointless
<mlankhorst> I do the same, for something I spend so much time each day at, I want it to be pleasant to look at ;)
#ubuntu-x 2013-03-26
<bjsnider> soreau, i find it ironic that people seem to be using the same arguments against northfield/norwood that you used against mir -- it's unnecessary, it's divisive, they're personally offended etc.
<bjsnider> and you are using some of the same arguments that canonical used to defend mir -- weston doesn't do what i want, they don't want to work with me etc.
<ScottK> Canonical seems to have a pattern though of not playing well with others.
<ScottK> The one time I know of they actually got something going with an external upstream on design, they retroactively applied the CLA to it and threw away all the externally developed code.
<bjsnider> ScottK, i'm not going to argue the "not invented here" thing
<bjsnider> but if you read the irc exchange after mir was announced soreau was one of hte loudest anti-mir voices, saying he was personally offended by the decision
<ScottK> AFAICT, that was a pretty universal reaction though among people that don't work for Canonical.
<bjsnider> meh
<bjsnider> wayland's been around since the shrub administration and it still can't minimize windows...
<ScottK> After proclaiming it the next thing, how much effort did Canonical invest in helping develop it?
<ScottK> There may be valid technical arguments to go your own way, but I don't think Wayland wasn't making progress fast enough is one of them.
<bjsnider> was it canonical's sole responsibility?
<ScottK> No, but Canonical is investing far more effort into Mir than they did into Wayland, so they could have, at least in terms of resource allocation, made different choices.
<bjsnider> i really wonder who was hard to work with at this point, canonical or wayland's core devs
<ScottK> I don't know.  It does seem that there is a pattern though of Canonical development efforts with other groups not resulting in successful cooperation.
<Sarvatt> phone. phone is what's important in the short term.
<ScottK> They could have had a phone two years ago, but they didn't care, so now it's a crisis.
<bjsnider> ScottK, the NIH issue is beyond dispute at this point, i get that
<ScottK> It's a real problem for those of us interested in more than Ubuntu/Canonical OEM commitments.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, mir is better for phones than wayland? i don't understand the tech behind it
<Sarvatt> its too late here to get into it but it wont affect anyone !ubuntu, why is that a problem..
<bjsnider> because of the lingering NIH issue i guess
<Sarvatt> because lightdm wont grow a wayland session manager that can be used for free?
<bjsnider> why not?
<ScottK> Personally, I care about Kwin upstream considering it an unsupported platform.  Even if your X support is flawless, pretty much any Kubuntu related Kwin bug I expect to get marked invalide.
<bjsnider> i'm sure kubuntu will become less and less stable in the future
<ScottK> I've no idea if it will or not.
<RAOF> ScottK: If kwin blanket rejects kubuntu-related bugs then they'll just be being hostile. There won't be a technical reason for it.
<ScottK> RAOF: I think "you're running on a platform I don't understand" is valid.
<RAOF> But it *won't* be running on a platform they don't understand.
<RAOF> It'll be running on X.
<ScottK> Only in the short term.
<RAOF> No, in the long term.
<ScottK> Then it's X on Mir.
<RAOF> Right.
<bjsnider> why couldn't kwin be adapted to run natively on mir
<RAOF> And rejecting bugs for X on Mir makes as much sense as rejecting bugs for using radeon's UMS code.
<ScottK> bjsnider: Because upstream isn't interested in supporting upstream patches for single distro requirements.
<ScottK> RAOF: Maybe they won't.  I don't know.
<bjsnider> who knows if it will be just single-distro
<ScottK> So far the track record of Canonical stuff being single distro is pretty consistent.
<ScottK> If it's not, it's not, but I'm not holding my breath.
<RAOF> bjsnider: ‘kwin natively on Mir’ isn't really a well-formed statement. Mir isn't a generic display server in the same way Xorg is.
<RAOF> Heh, upstart got pretty widely adopted. :)
<bjsnider> i admit i'm not well-versed in the tech
<ScottK> RAOF: Yes. Upstart best exception to the rule.
<ScottK> RAOF: What would be the well formed statement then?
<ScottK> Personally, I think the reason systemd appeared and replaced upstart in Fedora was someone noticed it was interfering with their "Canonical doesn't contribute" meme.
<RAOF> ScottK: That, and because Lennart apparently really wanted to write libOS
<ScottK> So I don't think everything is Canonical's fault, but there are common threads.
<ScottK> Lightdm would have likely been the official KDE upstream replacement for KDM is not for the CLA requirement.
<RAOF> Yeah. I don't think Mark's goal with the Canonical-should-use-CLA is a bad one, but I think it's been a good excuse for others not to accept our contributions.
<ScottK> I don't think it's an excuse at all.
<RAOF> I think that for some it is.
<ScottK> I think free software developers are rationale hostile to the idea that a third party should have the right to use their code in proprietary applications.
<RAOF> ScottK: ‘kwin as a display-server using Mir’ would probably be well-formed, as would ‘A Mir backend for kwin's Wayland compositor’.
<ScottK> No doubt.
<ScottK> rationale/rationally
<ScottK> It's a particularly sensitive subject for KDE as Canonical took code that KDE developers had contributed to appmenu-qt and then tossed it out after Canonical retroactively required copyright assignment.
<RAOF> That's not wonderful :/
<bjsnider> did they end up replacing kdm anyway?
<ScottK> They are working on it.
<ScottK> It's not going to make it into the Qt5/QML world.
<ScottK> lightdm would have been the clear choice except for the CLA.
<bjsnider> so did they have to reinvent the wheel?
<ScottK> Pretty much.  Let me find the blog post.
<ScottK> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2013/03/logging-into-plasma-workspaces-2.html
<ScottK> The reaction to that seemed to pretty much be, "Where do I get the sddm code, we better get to work".
 * RAOF really doesn't understand calling the CLA ‘non-free’; the only danger is that Canonical might choose at some future point to not make further improvements available under the GPL. At which point you just fork the project at the revision before the license change.
<ScottK> No, Canonical also gets the rights to distribute the code under a dual license proprietary/free approach if they want.
<RAOF> Which is a strictly *less bad* situation, right?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Why should Canonical get rights no one else has if we're doing collaborative free software development?
<ScottK> The given answer is "we're doing most of the work", but that's a tautology.
<ScottK> If you arrange things so that others are reluctant to contribute (and if they should be or not, it's clear they are) then you'll always be doing most of the work.
<RAOF> Partially, but even if we were as welcoming as possible it's highly likely that Canonical would be doing most of the work.
<ScottK> It depends on the project.
<RAOF> Probably, yes.
<ScottK> Even so, I don't think "we're doing most of the work" is a good reason.
<ScottK> IMO, we're either doing free software development or we aren't.
<ScottK> If we are, Canonical doesn't need the proprietary rights.  If we aren't, they should pay me for what I do.
<RAOF> I'd argue you are getting paid, just in code and infrastructure. If I submit a patch to mariadb, I get paid in a solid SQL database.
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> argh, forgot to account for the possibility that preinit was simply called twice, grr!
<mlankhorst> no wonder I had a leak..
<seb128> hey, could somebody review/consider the patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1079096 for raring? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079096 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xephyr does not have GLX" [Low,In progress]
<mlankhorst> oh sure
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<mlankhorst> but I'm debugging some other issue first :P
<seb128> yeah, no hurry
<mlankhorst> oh god.. xorg is a mess
<mlankhorst> hm I guess the most sane solution is to disable xv and xvmc if creating a gpu screen
#ubuntu-x 2013-03-27
<tjaalton> sweet, 22 patches for the touch grab issue apply without a hitch
<tjaalton> although I smashed the last 19 together
<mlankhorst> hahah
<tjaalton> nice that they were on a branch so that was easy
<mlankhorst> does it still die to the finger bashing thing?
<mlankhorst> which I guess it did before anyway
<tjaalton> haven't tried, but guess so. and I think that's a separate issue
<tjaalton> which has been there longer
<tjaalton> anyway, this should allow 'normal' use
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> but now that the other issue is fixed it should show up more
<tjaalton> we'll see
<mlankhorst> but normally it will show up as a memory corruption instead
<mlankhorst> which I *hate*
<mlankhorst> I fixed most of them on hotplug now, I should probably push the modesetting driver and do a release of that
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: push xserver :)
<tjaalton> to git
<mlankhorst>  oops
<mlankhorst> normally i do that after i get the accepted mail
<tjaalton> yeah it's easy to miss
<mlankhorst> I think I'm only missing modesetting now
<tjaalton> uh, was easy to crash nexus7 with the patches :/
<mlankhorst> yep!
<mlankhorst> told you
<tjaalton> well it happened with 1.14 only after trying hard
<tjaalton> here it was enough to get the dash open and then hit the indicators
<tjaalton> it actually might be fixable
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: it happens on 1.14 too if you use valgrind
<tjaalton> this is a real issue
<tjaalton> got a backtrace
<tjaalton> maybe the backport is incomplete
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: iirc it happened on 1.14 too
<mlankhorst> or at least I could crash it on 1.14 unpatched
<tjaalton> i only saw it patched
<tjaalton> the weird crash
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: could you run with valgrind and confirm it's the same crash I was hitting?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: eod already, i'll try tomorrow
<mlankhorst> sure np
<mlankhorst> I pushed most of the releases to ubuntu now
<mlankhorst> wow, nouveau refcounting is weird..
<min|dvir|us> Hey, SNA doesn't work for me, only UXA, and even still Xorg freezes up sometimes.
<min|dvir|us> I'm on a Sandy Bridge i5 2500K.
<min|dvir|us> When I try to use SNA one of my monitors says it can't sync, and the other just doesn't update (other than a moving cursor). This all happens right after I login.
<tjaalton> min|dvir|us: if on raring, file a bug against xserver-xorg-video-intel, and upstream will notice
<min|dvir|us> tjaalton: the problem is I don't have much useful information to provide other than symptoms.
<tjaalton> although it sounds familiar
<bjsnider> he's on raring
<bjsnider> i thoght sna was in better shape than this
<tjaalton> mentioning that's it's a regression is useful
<min|dvir|us> I will do that. Is there any information I should provide?
<bjsnider> min|dvir|us, you realize that just doing the ubuntu-bug command will automatically collect lots of info
<tjaalton> min|dvir|us: try 3.9rc mainline kernel, in case it's pageflip related
<tjaalton> yeah ubuntu-bug <pkg>
<min|dvir|us> Anyone have any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1161112 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161112 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Raring regression: SNA fails completely; UXA causes random hangs" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> i told you to try mainline 3.9rc kernel, google mainline ppa
<min|dvir|us> OK, I'll try that. :)
<tjaalton> there's a bug upstream with similar issues and a patch for mesa that fixes it, but can't search it while ircing from my phone
<min|dvir|us> Can someone explain how to "grab a drm.debug=6 dmesg"?
#ubuntu-x 2013-03-28
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> so valgrind
<mlankhorst> \o/
 * mlankhorst is looking at vblanking now
<mlankhorst> ohhh fix
<mlankhorst> swap_interval was hardcoded to 0 in the kernel >:(
#ubuntu-x 2013-03-29
<bjsnider> soreau, i don't understand the point of writing that phoronix article
<soreau> bjsnider: I feel sorry for you then
<soreau> Take it or leave it, it's not up for discussion. Thanks
<bjsnider> that sentence would have been a good article
#ubuntu-x 2014-03-24
<Alpe> Hello
<Alpe> Is this the right place to ask about touchpad?
<Alpe> i was just wondering if it is possible to set up multitouch gestures in ubuntu 13.10..?
#ubuntu-x 2014-03-26
<Prf_Jakob> There new release of xf86-video-vmware out
<jcristau> finally :)
<Prf_Jakob> You want a release of vmmouse as well?
 * jcristau flushes the xorg-announce moderation queue
#ubuntu-x 2014-03-28
<tjaalton> hm could xdiagnose still be split..
<tjaalton> gui separate from the apport hooks
<tjaalton> nvidia/fglrx bugs come flooding in
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: I tend to just move all bugs that have fglrx/nvidia module loaded to the respective package, keeps xorg-server bug count more manageable
<tjaalton> all the stacktraces seem useless even with open drivers
<tjaalton> looks like the retracer is broken
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah
<mlankhorst> which is annoying
<mlankhorst> I do the same
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: hmm we didn't update glamor to 0.6.0..
<tjaalton> ooh, R9270 available right away.. could buy that and finally have something to test radeonsi on..
<tjaalton> huh, trusty has 0.6.0 but it's not in git
#ubuntu-x 2015-03-24
<furkan> mlankhorst: i've been noticing some strange checkerboarding effects with Xorg 1.17... it's very subtle, but it's there, i should take a video
<furkan> it doesn't really bother me much (i'd take this over the text corruption bug in 1.16 any day), but i think you might find it interesting
<furkan> it comes out surprisingly clear in the video... here it is, for everybody's viewing pleasure: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ez2v03oetppecgx/VID_20150324_020612.mp4?dl=0
<furkan> that's just an example of how it manifests itself, but i also observe it at other times like moving or maximizing windows or whatever
<mlankhorst> furkan: file a  bug?
<alkisg> Hi, in LTSP we netboot clients from a single image. I would like to be able to install nvidia-current in that image, and to only have it activated in clients that actually have an nvidia graphics card.
<alkisg> If we just blindly install nvidia-current in the image, we have a lot of issues, e.g. intel clients showing their screen upside down etc
<alkisg> So, the way I'm thinking to implement this, is to create an nvidia-current-ltsp package, that would depend on nvidia-current, but then undo all the "update-alternatives" that nvidia.postinst does
<alkisg> We do have multiple points in the ltsp client boot process where we can detect if a client has nvidia, and redo all the update-alternatives... E.g. in the initramfs, at init, at xorg.conf generation...
<alkisg> Does that idea make sense? Is there anything better that we can do?
<alkisg> Btw, I see that nvidia-304 triggers an initramfs update, but inside the new initramfs, the only new things I see are two dangling symlinks, x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf -> /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf and nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf -> /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_nvidia_modconf
<alkisg> Is there anything needed to be done in the initramfs?
<alkisg> I see that debian has a different set of nvidia packages that even allow multiple version installed, maybe I could tell ltsp ubuntu users to use the debian nvidia packages instead?
<furkan> mlankhorst: i probably will, after trying a few things to see if it can be narrowed down
#ubuntu-x 2015-03-26
<furkan> so i just installed oibaf ppa, and the checkerboarding that i recorded in that video i shared is now gone
<furkan> but at the moment i don't know which package would have fixed it
<tjaalton> your driver most likely
<furkan> did you see that checkerboarding from the vid in the dropbox link that i shared?
<tjaalton> yes
<furkan> do you think it's worth it if i manage to narrow down the package? would it make a difference at this point?
<tjaalton> I said it's the driver
<tjaalton> intel?
<furkan> no amd
<furkan> radeonsi
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> so could be mesa then
<tjaalton> have you filed a bug?
<furkan> i thought maybe also libglamor
<furkan> could be a possibility
<furkan> no i haven't, i can if you think it's a good idea
<tjaalton> i doubt oibaf ships xserver git
<tjaalton> there is no separate libglamor anymore
<furkan> when i ran the apt-get upgrade it pulled down a libglamor
<furkan> let me check my apt log
<furkan> libglamor0:amd64 (0.6.0-0ubuntu4, 0.6.0+git1503211830.347ef4~gd~t)
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> libglamor is in the server now
<furkan> as of 1.17?
<tjaalton> perhaps
<tjaalton> I've lost track
<furkan> maybe what happened is... when i added the PPA, it assumed that i'm using the default trusty kernel + xorg
<tjaalton> so what do you use then?
<furkan> i'm running the vivid HWE from x-staging
<furkan> installed the same night that mlankhorst put it up lol
<tjaalton> right, oibaf-trusty probably is obsolete by now, no idea
<tjaalton> so it proves nothing
<furkan> seems to be recently updated, but in any case i'll try to pull the vivid packages instead and see if the checkboarding stays fixed
<furkan> to be sure i should probably also boot into a vivid live USB stick and check
<tjaalton> what card is it?
<tjaalton> yes
<furkan> Radeon R7 260X
<tjaalton> I've forgot what I have
<furkan> ok i think you're right, it seems the packages that overlap between oibaf and the x-staging ppas are the libdrm-* packages
<furkan> those are the user-space graphics drivers right?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> the library between kernel and the drivers
<tjaalton> i have the same card
<tjaalton> on a box I don't use much
<furkan> lol nice coincidence
<tjaalton> so file the bug first
<furkan> alright will do that tomorrow
<furkan> should i include that video i uploaded to dropbox?
<tjaalton> a link is enough
<tjaalton> hoping it'll be fixed soon
<furkan> just tried the oibaf vivid ppa, it installed the libdrm-* packages and libvpx1
<furkan> still no checkerboarding after a reboot
<furkan> i'll just try a vivid USB tomorrow to be sure
<furkan> before posting a bug
<furkan> reporting rather
<furkan> well i guess in either case it'll need to be fixed for the trusty hwe as well
<tjaalton> did you run vivid kernel on trusty?
<furkan> no, i don't think it's been put up, as far as i'm aware
<tjaalton> that could be it then
<tjaalton> just try 3.19 mainline
<furkan> i've tried utopic and latest mainline
<tjaalton> ah
<furkan> running 4.0 rc4 or 5 i think
<furkan> because radeonsi finally has driver fan control in 4.0 lol
<furkan> i'll test in 3.19 as well
<furkan> i'll try various combinations
<furkan> gonna head off to sleep now, i'll do more testing tomorrow and make a bug report
<tjaalton> k
<tjaalton> yep, works fine in vivid
#ubuntu-x 2015-03-27
<furkan> tjaalton: i booted into vivid myself, and also booted trusty with 3.16 kernel... no checkerboarding
<furkan> so probably kernel-related
<furkan> i won't report the bug then, until there is a linux-generic-lts-vivid
<furkan> i did add the kernel team PPA and install linux-image-3.19.0-10-generic, but that didn't work out well (crashes on boot)
<furkan> maybe i'll even just bite the bullet and install 15.04 when it comes out
<furkan> i used to upgrade with every release, but something would always break so i thought this time i'd stick with 14.04 for a while
<furkan> but then it's proven a bit difficult to stick with the latest kernel & xorg for improved radeonsi and GLAMOR
<furkan> of this is all because of how terrible Catalyst is.. can't even suspend/resume properly, otherwise i could manage just fine on an older kernel
<furkan> anyway, just gonna take my chances now and upgrade
<furkan> i'm on 15.04 now, no more checkerboarding
#ubuntu-x 2015-03-28
<smallfoot-> Can you update libsdl from 2.0.2 to 2.0.3 ?
<smallfoot-> Why is gedit old version 3.10 instead of 3.12 or 3.14?
#ubuntu-x 2016-03-29
<furkan> tjaalton: the cursor fix was reviewed + committed to git
<tjaalton> furkan: yep I know
<tjaalton> furkan: uploaded to staging
<tjaalton> -3ubuntu0.1
#ubuntu-x 2016-03-30
<tjaalton> sss
<tjaalton> meh
<tjaalton> mesa 11.2.0-rc4 on staging ppa btw
<chrisccoulson> Hey, I keep getting X hangs in xenial - is there anything I can do to debug this? There doesn't appear to be anything logged anywhere, although I can ssh in to my machine and attach gdb to X
<chrisccoulson> It hangs here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15562137/
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-361.42-Linux :)
<mamarley> @trout soee
<mamarley> Oops, wrong command.
 * mamarley slaps soee around a bit with a large trout.
<soee> :D
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: try ppa:canonical-x/x-staging, it has a new -intel snapshot too, besides new mesa and xserver point-release
<tjaalton> you can just install -intel first
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, thanks, will give it a try
<soee> mamarley: ping me when it will be ready for test
<mamarley> soee: I get off $WORK in about 15min.  I will do it then.
<mamarley> It probably isn't very exciting compared to 364 though.
<mamarley> soee: ricotz: 361.42 is up in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.  Not published yet though…
#ubuntu-x 2016-03-31
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi, would be still possible to sync wayland/weston 1.10?
<tjaalton> ricotz: why not
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, I haven't had any X freezes on my machine after upgrading xserver-xorg-video-intel from the x-staging PPA (I've even undocked / docked a few times today, which was a fairly reliable way to make it lock up)
<chrisccoulson> I still have lots of other issues I need to report though
<chrisccoulson> (like, running xrandr or opening system settings causes my external monitor to go to sleep, and it won't wake up again until I undock/redock my laptop)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, jfyi, it is really no fun running ff46 with gtk+ 3.20+
<ricotz> tjaalton, sounds like something you could put on your list then? :)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, are they still planning to ship it?
<chrisccoulson> I'm seriously considering jumping on to the ESR for a few cycles tbh, particularly with the discussion about depending on rustc
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, looks like it, and I doubt those hardly-written patches will land in the beta branch
<ricotz> this sounds reasonable
<chrisccoulson> I won't be popular if I do that, although it's what the other distros already ship
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, remember though ubuntu ships gtk+ 3.18 which doesnt cause those problems
<tjaalton> ricotz: once lp has it
<tjaalton> them
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: ok good to hear that it fixed the hangs at least
#ubuntu-x 2016-04-01
<tjaalton> ffs, intel
<tjaalton> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94161
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94161 in DRM/Intel "[skl rc6] GPU HANG" [Blocker,New]
<tjaalton> so, disable rc6 it is then
<ricotz> that is the one :(
<tjaalton> is there a bug on lp?
<tjaalton> or bugs
<darkxst> I still can't get modesetting to work at boot with nvidia-364 ;(
<ricotz> tjaalton, not sure, just saying I experienced this bug until disabling rc6
<tjaalton> mind filing one?
<tjaalton> against the kernel
<darkxst> tjaalton, speaking of intel bugs, have you seen this one elsewhere, bug 1548864 (seen comments #12 + #13)
<ubottu> bug 1548864 in casper (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME Xenial live image boots to tty1 and demands password" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548864
<ricotz> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1547800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547800 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "gpu stuck on render ring" [Medium,Incomplete]
<darkxst> (the actual bug though seems to be a race condition unrelated to DRI failure)
<darkxst> s/bug/bug report/
<tjaalton> ricotz: that's haswell
<tjaalton> darkxst: doesn't look familiar
<darkxst> not sure how widespread it is, most ISO's work fine, apart from the obvious laggy UI from gnome-shell uner llvmpipe.  I can't reproduce it on my  same generation (I think) intel laptop
<darkxst> not to mention there is a bug probably in nvidia_drm preventing plymouth from picking up the current encoder
<darkxst> I tried to trace it though libdrm, but it seems to just be a shim/wrapper around the kernel interface
<darkxst> not worth working around at this point, and I have no idea how one would actually file a bug report with nvidia!
<mamarley> darkxst: Make a topic on the NVIDIA forum or send mail to linux-bugs@nvidia.com.
<mamarley> darkxst: Also, not sure if you heard, but DRM KMS isn't enabled by default in the Ubuntu NVIDIA packages because it breaks PRIME (and SLI).
<darkxst> mamarley, ok will do
<darkxst> and yes aware of that, but I can't get it working with kernel options either
<darkxst> do the alias' get copied into initramfs?
<darkxst> it did work with my super hacked, initramfs
<mamarley> darkxst: Did you change "options nvidia_364_drm modeset=0" to have a 1 in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf and then run "sudo initramfs-update -u"?
<darkxst> mamarley, I commented that out, and then set nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<mamarley> darkxst: On the kernel command line?  I don't think that obeys the aliases.
<darkxst> (on kernel command line)
<mamarley> I know that "options modulename" and "modinfo" don't obey the aliases.
<darkxst> mamarley, ok so I probably need to use nvidia-364-drm or so on the kernel?
<mamarley> darkxst: Or just change the 0 to a 1 in nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf.
<darkxst> mamarley, I don't want it in the initramfs, its not ready yet, mutter crashes also
<mamarley> darkxst: That won't put the module in the initramfs, just the configuration for it.  (I think.)
<darkxst> mamarley, the module is in there now, mutter won't run with modeset=1
<mamarley> OK, well it probably won't run with that on the kernel command line either.
<darkxst> although not sure the main nvidia-364.ko needs to be in the initramfs
<darkxst> drm/modeset should be enough
<darkxst> I think tseliot did that, but here is not here right now ofc!
<mamarley> I don't know about that, sorry.
<tjaalton> he's off this week
<darkxst> mamarley, I don't expect it to run, which is why I dont want the settings in initramfs
<mamarley> In that case just leave everything at the defaults and you won't get modeset.
<darkxst> but I need it for testing!@
 * mamarley confoozled.
<mamarley> You want to temporarily boot the system with modesetting enabled?
<darkxst> mamarley, yes exactly
<mamarley> In that case, passing "nvidia_364_drm.modeset=1" to the kernel should work.
<mamarley> But I haven't tried it.
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> plymouth should work, but apart from the pre-mentioned bug
<darkxst> mutter, just spits the dummy, but I don't think it should be failing where it is (i.e. there are no gbm buffers on X11)
<mamarley> Beats me, sorry.  I just use it like normal without Plymouth and with KDE and it works fine.
<darkxst> erm, unless I was running wayland session at the time
<darkxst> mamarley, this is my test case for now: https://github.com/dvdhrm/docs/tree/master/drm-howto
<darkxst> though I should probably try and run some of the libdrm tests
<darkxst> but if the first don't work, then well, its not working!
<darkxst> mamarley, anyway don't worry about it, I'll sort it out some time when I have time, right along with my gjs port which is now 2 years in the making,,,,
<tjaalton> ricotz: wayland rejected, needs ffe
<tjaalton> which is unsurprising
#ubuntu-x 2017-03-28
<alkisg> tjaalton: hi, that issue with the ghost e-DP1 monitor is already solved upstream but it's very frequent and annoying, what would it take to SRU it to 16.04? Would I have to ping the kernel team for a cherry-pick? Or should I just wait for Ubuntu 16.04.3? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100267
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100267 in DRM/Intel "Ghost eDP-1 monitor on skylake with kernel >= 4.8" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<tjaalton> file a bug
<alkisg> ty
#ubuntu-x 2018-03-27
<ehf> When is Mesa 18.0 scheduled to be released in the PPA?
#ubuntu-x 2018-03-28
<soee_> mamarley: do you know if existing driver version needs some patched for kernel 4.16-rc7 ? I have tried it with nvidia driver but it on sddm screen i have black scren and when i move mouse sddm content is rendered square by square and i can login but only with some defautl resolution
<soee_> so i winder if this is driver or kernel issue
<mamarley> soee_: 390.42 does need a patch for 4.16, but the result of not having the patch would be that the driver wouldn't load at all, not the problem you are seeing.
<soee_> mamarley: i;m on 390.25
<mamarley> That one would probably need a patch too, but I never tried it.
<soee_> could you test the 4.16-rc7 in some free time?
<mamarley> I'm already running 4.16-rc7.
<soee_> oh interesging
<soee_> usually when installing kernel that will not work with nvidia driver i have an error in console shown
<soee_> installing this versin there was no error but the problems later after reboot
<mamarley> The problem with 390.42 and 4.16 was a symbol not being found when the module is inserted, which would not show up when the driver was installed.  On my system it prevented X from starting entirely; I'm not sure what is going on with you.  (The patch works around the symbol problem and allows the driver to load successfully.)
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi, are there installation problems expected for xcb 1.13-1?
<tjaalton> ricotz: shouldn't, why?
<ricotz> tjaalton, sorry, the installed old -dbg packages held them back
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<mamarley> ricotz: 390.48 is out.  I will handle it. :)
<mamarley> (Which of course, still just means Bionic for now I guess.)
<soee_> :(
<mamarley> soee_: Sorry, I would if I could.  If for no other reason than because I currently respond to many emails asking me why we don't have 390.42 yet.
<soee_> :D
<ricotz> mamarley, great, does it still require the 4.16 hack?
<mamarley> ricotz: Yes. :(
<mamarley> But the 4.15 patch is removed.
<ricotz> I see
<mamarley> It's kind of pain to test locally now because there are so many dependent packages.
<ricotz> how so?
<ricotz> build them and install, easy to filter out the transitionals
<mamarley> Instead of having 3ish packages to dpkg -i, now there are at least 10.  And since the i386 stuff is split out now, you have to uninstall those packages from the previous release to prevent a conflict.
<ricotz> you want to install (nearly) *all* anyway for testing
<ricotz> just built i386 and amd64 locally
<ricotz> pbuilder working well for that
<mamarley> True, but that then doubles the number of packages that need to be manually installed by filename.
<ricotz> dpkg -i *.deb
<mamarley> That's exactly what I did, but that caused a bunch of conflicts and dependency errors, eventually requiring that I remove everything NVIDIA and start from scratch to fix.
<mamarley> Regardless, the package is ready in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.  nvidia-settings will be uploaded momentarily.
<ricotz> a shell script comes in handy in this case
<ricotz> oh already :)
<ricotz> mamarley, did you notice 384.130?
<ricotz> mamarley, I am going to push 390.48 to the other series
#ubuntu-x 2018-03-29
<soee_> Oh i see driver update this morning :)
<soee> mamarley: now with the latest driver Kernel 4.16-rc7 works fine
<ricotz> soee, did you receive the 390.48 update on xenial?
<soee> ricotz: yes, this morning
<soee> all works fine with kernel 4.16-rc7
<mamarley> ricotz: You mentioned pbuilder yesterday.  Do you have preferred documentation as far as setting it up?  Most of what I have found seems very out-of-date.
<ricotz> mamarley, look at pbuilder-dist which is quite easy
<ricotz> no setup required afair
<mamarley> Thanks!
<ricotz> let it "create" the two chroots for i386 and amd64
<ricotz> then you can use "build" and pass the .dsc
<ricotz> no root/sudo required
<ricotz> what I did is mounting /var/cache/pbuilder/build as a tmpfs
<mamarley> So the compilation takes place on a ramdisk?
<ricotz> in my case, yes
<ricotz> otherwise the partition which contains this folder
<mamarley> That's a good idea, since I was thinking I would need to put my pbuilder chroots on my slow HDD since my SSD isn't large enough.
<mamarley> But compiling on an HDD is much slower.
<ricotz> while using a tmpfs the size could be a limitation for real
<ricotz> SSDs aren't that small ;)
<mamarley> Depends on how much $$$ you have. :)
<ricotz> RAM is more expensive ;)
<mamarley> But I would assume the ramdisk is cleaned up after the build?
<ricotz> yes, pbuilder purges its build trees
<ricotz> at least by default
#ubuntu-x 2020-03-25
<tjaalton> tseliot: don't worry about adding 5.6 support in 390, I'll drop support for it from the oem kernel, since it's only used on newer hw
<tseliot> tjaalton, do you mean as l-r-m?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> it hasn't built so far, and should enter the archive soon so need to drop this
<tseliot> ok, good
